# This Is Why I'm Hot!!



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

Woohoo, a new journal!

I'm gonna keep this short, because most everyone that visits my journal knows me pretty well...I have the same goals, lose fat, gain muscle, blah, blah, blah...but I have a few new ones as well....

  live life to it's fullest...if that means cheating on my diet or missing a day in the gym, it's ok...and I will NOT beat myself up over it.  Sometimes you just need more sleep, or need to have a little fun.

  Be happy!  No matter what, try to do things for myself, as well as others.


they may be unconventional goals, but they are realistic, and will make me a better person 

that being said, right now I'm sitting at 130lb, and you know what? That's ok...if I lose it will be good, but if not, I'm comfortable where I'm at


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

I finished a power routine about a month ago, and have started doing HIT again!  I also just got done running a 5k this past Saturday with my wonderful boyfriend, and we did it in 36:44 

5/21/07 Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Arnolds 20x10
Front DB raises 10x12 increase!
hammers 20x5 
cable curls 60x9
conc. curls 15x10
skulls 40x9
o/h DB ext. 30x10
kickbacks 15x8 

I went for a walk/run this morning, around the block.  8/10 of a mile, in about 10-12 minutes


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

Some pics from the 5k...


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2007)

Awesome, Glad to have ya back w/HIT!!! You look happy my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Alright two new journals!

Grats on that 5k great time!

Welcome back!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!

I love your attitude.  YOU ROCK!  And this IS why you're hot.

I love the pictures too, you guys look so cute.  I'm so happy that you're happy now sweetie.  I can tell you are in a good place and that's most important to everyone, especially for those that love you!  Like me... 

I can't wait to follow your new journal.  Oh, don't forget to send me that picture.  Mind if I get one of the ones from above too?


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Yay!  New journal!  Yay!

Congrats on the 5K too!


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)

Holy shit, how tall are you?!  

When I decide to cut, HIIT will be my program.  First time for me, so well see hwo that pans out!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

Congrats on the 5K and good luck with the new journal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

I think she's onlylike 5'2 or something like that, Akira


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

5 foot 2, eyes of blue ...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Man 5'2".....I'm 5'6" and 192lbs  Thats scary!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

I'm 4' 10"


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

I'm 5ft tall (okay only 4'11 3/4 but who's counting, right?)  and um..eyes of green haha...

go ahead and get them Tam   I keep forgetting about the other pics...but I swear you'll get them!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Man I'm 5'6", 192lbs and scary!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## DontStop (May 22, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm 5ft tall (okay only 4'11 3/4 but who's counting, right?)  and um..eyes of green haha...
> 
> go ahead and get them Tam   I keep forgetting about the other pics...but I swear you'll get them!



Awe  your so tiny! im like 5 ft 8 and i feel like a giant!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm 5ft tall (okay only 4'11 3/4 but who's counting, right?)  and um..eyes of green haha...



We're so much alike!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

I'm 6'1"...if anyone cares.....


----------



## kinkery (May 22, 2007)

nice journal


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2007)

today was an off day, but I still went for a walk, 1 mile, 18 minutes


----------



## Uthinkso (May 23, 2007)

I love your attitude, I started beating myself up when I'd slip here and there too. Then I just had to step back and say screw it. Some days will be great, others not so much. I agree that I have the control and make each day what I choose, but sometimes you just have to live life and not be confined to a training and diet program like its a prison sentence.

Also congrats on the 5k time, that kicks my ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> sometimes you just have to live life and not be confined to a training and diet program like its a prison sentence.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> but sometimes you just have to live life and not be confined to a training and diet program like its a prison sentence.




Truer words were never spoken!

Good morning Billie


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Hello Sister Billie, hope all is well!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2007)

billie ... morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

mornin' jelly bean!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

Alright missy....time to bring your little self back in here!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

sorry!  My internet has been down 

This was Wednesdays workout...

hypers 25x10
leg press 240x15
zercher (sp) squats 50x11
leg ext. 60x11
db sldl 30x13
leg curls 40x15
seated calves 70x10
standing calves 60x17

Turbo kick was cancelled so instead...

20m eliptical, 1.55 miles
40m bike, 7.25 miles

we are going camping/boating all weekend so unfortunatly I wont make it to the gym tonite, as we plan on leaving out right after work, I don't miss many workouts though, so it should be ok.  I hope everyone has a great weekend, I won't be back until Tuesday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Turbo kick was cancelled so instead...



  That was funny when I read it....  

I hope you have a great weekend too sweetie


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

I did find time to do 20m on the bike today before work


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2007)

hey you!
Have a great weeeknd!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

I love that pic of you guys in that gym doin' dips!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Lookin Good Sister Billie, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Great look workout hun...and way to go on that extra cardio!  Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

Mornin' jellybean!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

hello all!  I decided to take the week off from lifting...it was a long weekend, and I am still wore out!  I am gonna get some extra cardio in this week though   will be back later to post, and to visit everyone's journals...I'm off to Turbo Kick


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> it was a long weekend, and I am still wore out!  I am gonna get some extra cardio in this week though


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

I did turbo kick this morning, plus she ran us through a workout of legs/shoulders/abs afterwards, so I am wore out! It lasted a little over an hour....I may try to do a little more cardio after work though 

When we were out on the jet skis on Monday a friend of ours got too close with his to splash us, and I cought the water PLUS the jet ski propulsion straight to the face..resulting in a black eye, it hurt SO bad...it still hurts right around my sinuses, especially when I try to blow my nose It's all good though.  We also jumped some HELLA barge waves, and I skinned my knee when the jet ski nose dived into a wave (about 5ft tall!!!!!)  I am bruised everywhere!!    

I've included a pic...but I have makeup on over it, so you can't really see how bad it is....check it out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

YIKES!!!!

WOW girly....I hope you get to feeling better.   Better get the sirloin out, to put on your eye, not to eat!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 30, 2007)

OUCH looks like fun


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2007)

I did 15m of walking today and yesterday on my lunch break at work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2007)

Mornin'!  How's the eye?


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Hey girl.  I'm finally getting caught up in journals.  I like your attitude.  Life is way too short to sweat some things.  Congrats on the 5k!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2007)

16m on bike yesterday, 3 miles, and a walk on my lunch break today


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

Delts/triceps/biceps

H.S military press 30x12
30x12
face pulls 70x14
side raises 12x9
cory curls 50x8
preacher curls 35x10
db curls 20x7
assisted dips -90x8
cl. grip bench 65x8
v-bar press 80x10

20m walk on lunch


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

OH! quick question...I've noticed that after I drink on the weekends I have this bloated feeling, and my belly is all jiggly the next week...what's causing this and how can I get it to stop?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2007)

salt, sugar and water in the alcohol -- along with yeast if it's beer will cause the bloating and the water retention.  

Cure?  Don't drink!  

No seriously, I don't know if there is anything that you can take to make the belly not all "jiggly".  It's a good question though because I'd like to know as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

maybe it's also because your dehydrating your body when you drink?? maybe you could swap the beer out for water (oh yeah...and that would make you more drunk too  )


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Hot stuff good lookin workout!

As for the drinking...when you drink your body is getting dehydrated from the booz...this causes your body to try and hold as much water as possible afterwards to rehydrate the muscles and organs.  Same goes for a nice carb up day...same concept here.  One thing you can do it A) dont drink but shit that aint no fun! B) try to keep hydrated while drinking...I use to do that and it helped but now I'm fat so you can't tell the difference.  I use to drink 1-2 liters before I went to bed the night of drinking then when I would wake up I'd kick all the extra fluids out of my body and keeps them nasty hang overs at bay!  B/c thats all a hangover is...a dehydrated brain.

Now if you keep a strict diet...1-3 days after your night of drinking the water should kick itself out and you would be back to where you started.  Back when I did my last competition I had visible abs went drinking one night and woke up to where you couldn't see any of them.  kept a strict diet for 2 1/2 days and before I knew it they later of water was gone and the abs were back.  But that was many moons ago


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wednesday...20m walk

Thursday....10m walk
low back mach 120x20 I could have went forever 
hack squats 50x15
lunges 20x12
hs leg ext. 30x10
hs leg curls 30x15
sldl 65x15
hs calf raises 50x13
seated calves 70x12

hopefully going to turbo kick in the morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2007)

Daaaang, sweet sldl!!!!

Don't chya just love that lower back machine? Is that the one where you sit there and push back on the pad??  I love that one too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2007)

yes! it feels SO good after 10hrs of work 

I did a 20m walk today, and also 40m on the bike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

jellybean

What's on the agenda for the weekend?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2007)

...work on Saturday, then a nice romantic dinner at home (shrimp scampi)  Sunday I don't know yet...probably the lake or river again...how bout you?

chest/back/traps

db bench 25x13
inc. db bench 20x9
inc. db fly 15x12
cable rows 70x14
lat PD 70x10
stiff arm press 40x14
upright rows 35x10

20m walk


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

delts/bi/tri

rear lats 10x11
front raises 12x10
db military press 20x11
cable curls 60x12
hammer curls 20x4+1 
conc. curls 15x8
H.S. dips 80x12
o/h DB ext. 30x8
skulls 40x10

20m walk


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

Personal life - check.
Workouts - check.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes!!! Everything is a definate


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Lookin good in here hot stuff!  Awsome workouts as always.

MmmMMm shrimp scampi...me like!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 13, 2007)

nothing special today, just a 25m walk


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2007)

billie!  'Bout to go for about a 25 minute walk myself.  

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

hiya Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2007)

hello all!

here is yesterdays workout...

25m walk

hypers 25x9
leg press 260x12
single leg ext. 40x10
cable "good girls" 30x20...er...too light 
cable "bad girls" 30x10
leg curls 50x10
DB SLDL 30x12
standing calves 80x10
seated calves 70x10

5-10m of various ab work


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

so..what's the difference between a good girl and a bad girl?
inquiring minds wanna know....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> so..what's the difference between a good girl and a bad girl?
> inquiring minds wanna know....



bad girls are honest...

good girls hide the fact they really wanna be bad


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2007)

20m bike ride


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>



  



b_reed23 said:


> 20m bike ride


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't you  know?????

Bad girls go down
Good girls go up


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just like to hear it from a woman...


Reminds me of a story:
Was after closing at the night club. I just happened to be walking past a bar where two of the female bartenders about to talkabout what the hottest sex was for them. So...naturaly, I stopped and began to listen w/ undivided attention. Thre was a FAT bouncer called 'House' who also happend to be there.
I asked what made it so hot. House...the fat fuq...sarcastically asked me:
"What...you need to take notes?"
me: "let's see; when two hot women are about to talk about the hottest sex they've ever had...and you are NOT 'taking notes'...
(I turn into him at this point)
YOU ARE A FUQQIN MORON.

This exchange of words of course, killed the subject and that was the end of that.

True story. 
See...I know 'a few' things in the pleasuring of women. But, maybe...just maybe...somebody else has figured out something I had not yet thought of...that if I come across, I cna add to my 'bag of tricks'...and make that much better of a lover.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

That's why lesbians are so interesting.  They have the keys to the kingdom, and might will willing to share if you buy them a shot of Jagermeister.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2007)

I like where your head's at, sir!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey!!!!

How was your weekend?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey all! Weekend was ok...didn't get my last workout in last week.  I can't say I'm happy about it, but I really have no good excuse ...

todays however...

delts/biceps/triceps

military press mach. 70x8
side lats 12x8
face pulls 80x15
rope curls 70x10
preacher curls 35x9
DB curls 15x8
straght bar press 60x14
cl. grip bench 65x8
kickbacks 15x10

10m eliptical .81 miles
20m walk


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 19, 2007)

look at you!!!  awsome workout!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn, I really don't wanna go post my workout now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

why? you too....are an animal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not lifting as much as I used to....so I'm a weakling compared to our little jelly bean.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

me too!
..look at the crappy weights I used in my workout...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2007)

now, now...you all KNOW that it's the fact that your in there working your ass off that counts, not the weight!! I'm proud of all of you for being in there


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hey all! Weekend was ok...didn't get my last workout in last week.  I can't say I'm happy about it, but I really have no good excuse ...
> 
> todays however...
> 
> ...



wow, you're strong.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

..and she has nice boobies...oops...did that come out?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice work, B!  

And no, burner, I think that came out just right.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> now, now...you all KNOW that it's the fact that your in there working your ass off that counts, not the weight!! I'm proud of all of you for being in there



Yes mommy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2007)

you guys are a hoot!

cardio day yesterday!

20m walk
1 hr. bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!  11.25 miles...I was on a roll 

will be back later to peek in everyones journals!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Burns LMAO!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2007)

was suppose to go to the gym yesterday, but Cody had a headache, so we will go tonight...I did go for a 15m walk yesterday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

hey jellybean....hope he's feeling better!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 22, 2007)

legs and abs today!

low back mach. 140x17
squats 65x15
db lunges 20x15
leg ext. 60x12
HS SLDL 50x10
HS leg curls 35x12
single DB calf raises 25x10
HS calf raises 50x15

stability ball cr. x25
dec. cr. x15

25m walk


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Leggies and Abbies...WOO HOO

Leg extensions 60 pounds???    You go girl!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 22, 2007)

Must be something in the water b/c I been sick all night and all day today!  Even had to call out sick!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

hey hottie!
have an exciting weekend planned?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Lookin Great Sister Billie, keep it up, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2007)

chest/back/traps
decided to try a max lift on bench today...felt very weak 
Bench 105x0, 95x1, x1, x1
machine flys 60x8
assist. pullups -90x10
machine rows 90x8
db pullovers 35x12
HISE shrugs 60x12
10m walk

I am thinking about changing to a 2 day upper/lower lifting routine....it just seems like by the time the end of the week gets here, I just don't feel like going to the gym...lol....work/the heat is killing my energy lately...I figure I can ride my stationary bike an extra day or two....what does everyone think?

no big plans for the weekend.....getting a massage tomorrow and spending the rest of the day with Cody's Mom...it's her birthday.  We will probably spend Sunday on the water


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

You change would be good if it keeps you active and energized.  What is your goal right now?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2007)

Sister Billie, I think a 2 days a week routine would be beneficial for you, here is a general guidline for ya, hope it helps!!!



Session 1 

One compound chest movement
One compound back movement
One compound or isolated shoulder movement
One triceps movement
One biceps movement

Session 2

One compound leg movement
Leg Extensions
Leg Curl OR Stiff-legged (Romanian) Deadlifts
Standing Calf Raises
One abdominal movement


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 25, 2007)

You'll be fine with that Billie.  And I so know what you mean by not wanting to go to the gym by the end of the week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 25, 2007)

honestly...I haven't set any goals for myself...I'm pretty much just maintaining what I have right now...if I lose a couple of pounds, it would  be ok...I've just been into doing cardio lately because it gives me energy...and don't get me wrong..I LOVE lifting weights..but after Wednesday/Thursday I just don't have the motivation to go after work!!  I think I will go with a 2 day HIT thing for a while...I like Archy's plan...but I'm not sure it will work my muscles enough...is it HIT or something else??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 25, 2007)

Trust me, it will work them Plenty!!! Try doing a rest/pause on the compound exercises only, the rest are 1 set to failure!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

Never doubt the work level of HIT...or Archie, for that matter.  I think you'll be fine with it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2007)

i have no doubt that Archy knows his shit, but I think I will try my regular HIT for a few weeks and then I will think about Archys...

do I still do a 3 second rep cadence on that workout Arch??

did a 20m walk today and also an hour bike ride.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tuesday..uppers 

Dec. DB benchpress 30x10
inc. DB benchpress 20x12
flys 15x12

t-bar rows 35x11
db rows 30x8
H.S. high iso lats 70x12

H.S. mil press 35x8
cable side raises 20x10
DB front raises 12x8

DB shrugs 45x10 

cory curls 50x8
hammers 15x8
ez curls 25x10

o/h DB ext. 30x8
skulls 40x8
v-bar press 70x10

10m walk
15m on bike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet workout!

  Jellybean


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> DB shrugs 45x10


wow...a lady doing shrugs...as Paris Hilton would say:
That's hot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2007)

did something different today...I did some pilates/yoga moves for abs/legs instead of lifting....the heat and humidity are definetly taking their toll!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> i have no doubt that Archy knows his shit, but I think I will try my regular HIT for a few weeks and then I will think about Archys...
> 
> do I still do a 3 second rep cadence on that workout Arch??
> 
> did a 20m walk today and also an hour bike ride.



Sister Billie, Your doin Great imo, and whatever you decide I know you'll be just fine!!!
Yes the rep cadence is still the same.........................Unless..............


You wanna try a 4/1/2/1 rep cadence, I'll tell ya its a PAIN, but I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 3, 2007)

so with a rest/pause I would do 1 set, rest for 10sec. and then do it again with the same weight?  I'm thinking of trying this because the uppers routine we did was WAY too much volume for HIT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2007)

I need to update for 2 days!

Monday was just a 20m walk
Today was Archy's workout suggestion for the upper/lower split, but we just did 1 rest/pause to get the hang of it...we will add the 2nd next week.

pec deck 60x14 r/p x9
machine rows 90x10 r/p x5
mil press mach. 60x10 r/p x4
preacher curl mach. 40x11 r/p x5
rope press 60x10 r/p x6

20m eliptical!

we really liked the rest/pause workout....seemed to give us a better pump than regular HIT   THANKS ARCHY!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> so with a rest/pause I would do 1 set, rest for 10sec. and then do it again with the same weight?  I'm thinking of trying this because the uppers routine we did was WAY too much volume for HIT!



Thats what I've been doing and I enjoy it...I do 3 rest pauses and man it is AWSOME!  Nice and slow plenty to get the fibers going and def hits the CNS!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2007)

lowers!!
Leg press 260x12 r/p x4
leg ext. 60x12 r/p x6
leg curls 50x12 r/p x6
standing calves 80x13 r/p x7
powercrunch 25x10 r/p x6

10m walk/jog .60 miles


----------



## Pylon (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> lowers!!
> Leg press 260x12 r/p x4
> leg ext. 60x12 r/p x6
> leg curls 50x12 r/p x6
> ...



Yea so like on this workout it should have looked something like this:

Leg press - set r/p set r/p set
leg ext. one all out set to failure (true failure)
leg curls one all out set to failure (true failure)
standing calves one all out set to failure (true failure)

Now that workout should go pretty fast...do your leg presses 10 seconds r/p another set 10 second r/p another set then right from there you jump into the leg ext w/ an all out set to failure then right from there jump into the curls and so on.  After your major movement it should be like one big superset.  The entire time keeping a good cadence and strict form!

Its suppose to go rest pause on the compound movements and all out set of failure on the isolation work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

DB has become the rest/pause guru.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> DB has become the rest/pause guru.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad I could help Sister Billie, lookin GREAT imo!!! Give yourself a week or so w/the one rest/pause in there, and then like Brother Bolt suggests, throw another one in there, talk about FRIED!!! Hope you had a Great 4th!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2007)

7/9/07 uppers!

H.S. incline bench 40x10, r/p x5, r/p x3
H.S. Low iso lats  50x10, r/p x4, r/p x3
DB military press 15x12 
DB shrugs 45x10 
Preachers 35x12
skulls 40x12

great workout!! 

.5 mile on eliptical, 6:44
5.35 mile on bike, 30:00


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Jellybean!!  I'd ask how the heck are ya, but I see you've got  and  

so it looks like you're doing great.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 10, 2007)

Lookin good hun!  How'd that extra rest pause feel?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2007)

crazy!!   I love this workout!!

I wont' be in much this week except for my other workout...we are moving to the downstairs apartment, so sometime next week I probably wont have internet service...but I'll do the best I can!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> crazy!!   I love this workout!!
> 
> I wont' be in much this week except for my other workout...we are moving to the downstairs apartment, so sometime next week I probably wont have internet service...but I'll do the best I can!!



  Yea they are pretty awsome!

Have fun movin enjoy the new apartment...and come up for air every now and again from christening each room you crazy woman


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, so 'splain this rest/pause w/o to me, please!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

DB, can you visit me at my casa please?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Awesome Sister Billie, hope you enjoy the routine!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok...DB explained the rest/pause thing...but remember, you only do the rest/pause on the compound movements, the rest of the workout is like a regular HIT workout...check out my workouts from last week to get the idea....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lowers!

20m walk on lunch break 

Hack squats 50x20, x8, x6
hypers 25x10
single H.S. leg ext. 15x10 (very intense burn!!)
db sldl 30x15
seated calves 70x13
kn. cable crunches 110x16, x8, x6

1.5 mile goal on treadmill, 19:03, ran/walked

have a great weekend all!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 14, 2007)

great job hun!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice lower workout B!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

6 days now...6 days and no posts...les go you!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope all is well Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm back!!!  We FINALLY have internet service and are completly moved...I did my workouts last week, but I will wait and post this weeks  

I missed you guys!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome back.  Going to be a regular again?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

good job billie!!  glad to see ya back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

We missed you too!  I hope you guys are all settled in.  Good luck and congrats on the move


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad all is well Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 26, 2007)

looks like I wont make it to the gym this week   I'm feeling pretty bad..I'm really tired and achy everywere...I'm trying to get better because we are taking a trip this weekend...gonna make a docs appt. tomorrow.  I also need him to look at my eye that I messed up over Memorial weekend, because it isn't healing right


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh jellybean, I hope you get to feeling better soon.  Take care of that eye too.  Man, you just do not want to mess with eyes.  Glad you're going to the doctor.  Keep us updated!


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

What happened to your eye?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> What happened to your eye?????


yeah...what did I miss?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I did turbo kick this morning, plus she ran us through a workout of legs/shoulders/abs afterwards, so I am wore out! It lasted a little over an hour....I may try to do a little more cardio after work though
> 
> When we were out on the jet skis on Monday a friend of ours got too close with his to splash us, and I cought the water PLUS the jet ski propulsion straight to the face..resulting in a black eye, it hurt SO bad...it still hurts right around my sinuses, especially when I try to blow my nose It's all good though. We also jumped some HELLA barge waves, and I skinned my knee when the jet ski nose dived into a wave (about 5ft tall!!!!!) I am bruised everywhere!!
> 
> I've included a pic...but I have makeup on over it, so you can't really see how bad it is....check it out!


 

2 months ago, and I've still got a slight black eye...should it take that long to heal?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

wow...now that's a bruise I'd be proud of! Sounds like u had a great time!
Weren't you wearing eye protection?
There was a pic?????

So...you're summer is going pretty good then?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I did turbo kick this morning, plus she ran us through a workout of legs/shoulders/abs afterwards, so I am wore out! It lasted a little over an hour....I may try to do a little more cardio after work though
> 
> When we were out on the jet skis on Monday a friend of ours got too close with his to splash us, and I cought the water PLUS the jet ski propulsion straight to the face..resulting in a black eye, it hurt SO bad...it still hurts right around my sinuses, especially when I try to blow my nose It's all good though. We also jumped some HELLA barge waves, and I skinned my knee when the jet ski nose dived into a wave (about 5ft tall!!!!!) I am bruised everywhere!!
> 
> I've included a pic...but I have makeup on over it, so you can't really see how bad it is....check it out!


found it!
hey...you weren't smiling! Didn't anybody say CHEESE!before they took the shot???
I mean really...even when the cop took the evidence pic of my face all sliced open from my attack..I managed a smile...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

No sweetie, it shouldn't take that long to heal unless the impact really tore away some muscle or unless if bruised the bone.  
Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to say, , you sure you didn't have a slight fracture there??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

hey! What they said....forgot to answer myeslf...
have you gone to see the doc?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)

hopefully will go see him this week....we went away for the weekend and on the way back hit a big pitbull, so now I have to take my car in for estimates

will be back in the gym this week...I've been slacking...I've had so much stress from moving, and work that I havent' felt very good...I'm thinking about changing jobs....I dont know!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh billie.  What happened, did the dog run out in front of you guys?  I hope you had a good weekend before that!

I'm here if you need to talk.  Hope you get lucky on the job front.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

That's sad      I dont like it when that happens...  and I get equally as mad at the owners that let there pets run rampant


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey B!
how is the dog? did it make it? 
Guess I need to read more...you moved?
What kind of job are you looking to move into?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2007)

the dog died...instantly I guess, it ran out of nowhere into the road...no collar, no tags...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sorry about the dog sweetie!  I hope you're doing okay?


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

I feel sorry for the dog, but there was nothing you could do...

That happened to us also, a while back, but with ducks.... the mother was taking her "line" of ducklings across the highway to the river,,, well, I came around the corner and "BAM" there they were - no time to swerve or stop.. I cried for a long time after that happened.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry that happened, but it at least it sounds as if it did not suffer.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2007)

the only things that suffered were my car.....and my ego 

got to the gym today...

inc. Db Bench 20x15, x6, x4
assist. pullups -90x8, x4, x3  I need these with a wider grip that normal....I think my arms are too short to use the pullup machine 
h.s. mil. press 35x8
upright rows 35x8
rope curls 70x8
rope pressdown 60x8

I've decided to do my abs 2 times a week...one weighted, one non-weighted...

leg raises x10, x4, x3

20m walk, 1.10 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice workout B!   Oh speaking of pull-ups, I have a question.  Can someone tell me what the development differences are between a close grip pull up and a wide grip pull up, please?

Don't think your arms are too short sweetie, mine are short too.

I've been doing assisted pullups too, but I didn't know why my trainer was having me use the inside grip instead of the wider one????  

Oh -- uno momento!  Maybe the shorter arms is why I'm doing a closer grip???????


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Different grips activate different muscles in the back.  Wide pullups gear more towards width narrow grip gear more towards thickness (thats getting really crazy though)  For the average person just trying to stay fit it is just a good change of pace to keep the muscles growing and progressing.

B hows it going?!?!  Killed a dog eh...eh it wasn't your fault cheer up!  I run geese over all the time in my truck.  They are like roaches around here and destroy our cars!

Looks like your kickin ass in the gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah...but she wasn't actually AIMING for the dog...geese killer!


but yeah...what DB said. Just try varying your grip every here and then...or every set you do.
I've started wide, then brought them in, then went wide again...


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

I mix it up wide under hand BB row and close grip overhand pulldown has given me to the best results!  When I was aiming for some width I was doing everything widegrip and underhand and it did wonders...could really see the difference!  But now one widegrip underhand and one close grip overhand is a nice even mix that gives me great results!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...but she wasn't actually AIMING for the dog...geese killer!



every chance i get lol!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> every chance i get lol!


 
so...when you say you go bow hunting....your bow...is actually...a 'bow-tie?' (chevy)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> so...when you say you go bow hunting....your bow...is actually...a 'bow-tie?' (chevy)



no i do go bowhunting only thing i run over w/ my truck are geese   and the occational ground hog or two on the farm  

its tuff bringing my truck up in the treestand w/ me heh


----------



## katt (Aug 1, 2007)

I honestly don't see how people sit in a tree stand... I have a hard enough time sitting on a trail for an hour at a time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...geese killer!






Wouldn't that be "goose" killer?  Isn't.....geese.....plural....????????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

yep...ut he's made it clear that he's....um....sent more then one into the afterlife...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Great w/o Sister Billie!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Wouldn't that be "goose" killer?  Isn't.....geese.....plural....????????



when was the last time you saw one goose?  them bastards run in gangs so i normally get 2 or 3 at a time


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Lets get over the geese..... How's the workouts going?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> I honestly don't see how people sit in a tree stand... I have a hard enough time sitting on a trail for an hour at a time



Thats my time to get away from everyone   and causing me to


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2007)

you guys are great!  I ended up with $1400 of damage to my car!  !!!!!!!!!!

to answer DB...I use to do underhand grip all the time with rows and pullups, but for the last 6-8 month I've been having pain in my wrists when I do it, so I've avoided it!

I did 45 minutes on the bike yesterday, 8.7 miles!  I worked legs today, will post workout later


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you guys are great!  I ended up with $1400 of damage to my car!  !!!!!!!!!!



OUCH!!!

Good job on the cardio thats alot of miles LOL


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)

hey b, that is awesome that you like to hunt. alot of people ask me if it scares me that my wife knows how to shot a gun, i love it.  i would trade katt as  a hunting partner and packing partner for anyone.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2007)

yo,yo,yo,yo baby pop.......yeah, you -- come here and gimme a kiss
better make it fast......or else I'm gonna get......

oh sorry -- sometimes I get a little carried away with the lyrics!!!!
Sorry you had so much damage jellybean.  I hope you'll be okay. let me know if you need me to put togetha' a fundraising benefit!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks Tam...hopefully my insurance will cover all but $250 of it   your up late tonight aren't you?

Yesterdays leg workout...
hack squats 60x18, 8, x4
single H.S. leg ext. 15x8
H.S. leg curls 35x15
seated calves 70x12
Powercrunch 25x8, x4, x3
hypers 25x10
15m on bike, 2.5 miles

Today I did 20m of yoga/stretching and 20m on bike, 3.35 miles

have a great weekend all!


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> i *would* trade katt as  a hunting partner and packing partner for anyone.


----------



## the other half (Aug 4, 2007)

ooopppppss, i think i meant to say, i wouldnt trade her.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2007)

I was wondering if I was the only one that noticed that blunder....go get 'em katt!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


>


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Great workout hun...how you likin HIT this far?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Sister Bille, aka Sister HIT!!! Doin Great imo!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2007)

B

How are ya honey!  Hope all is well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2007)

DB...I've done HIT before...but never like this with the rest/pause...I love it!!! 

Thanks Archy and Fitty..doing good 


rode bike yesterday for 30m, 5.4 miles

have a great day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> DB...I've done HIT before...but never like this with the rest/pause...I love it!!!
> 
> Thanks Archy and Fitty..doing good
> 
> ...



  Its somethin else aint it!

Good deal you cardio machine!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Hiya B - just checkin in on ya


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2007)

had to work long hours on Tuesday, so didn't get a workout in until Wednesday...

DB Bench 25x12, x5, x4
High iso lats 75x12, x3, x2....Katt is doing as much on one side as I'm doing total...
DB military press 20x9
DB shrugs 45x8
preachers 40x4 
skulls 45x8
kneeling cable cr. 120x8, x4, x3

15m walk at lunch
10m walk on treadmill, .52 miles
10m eliptical, .81 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice...don't worry B, you'll be right up there with Katt in no time!!!  

Oh, I was going to tell you, when you get that Atro-Phex in, be sure to start with only 1 twice per day to assess your tollerance (it's pretty potent).
When I started on it, I started with 1 and then in about 3 or 4 days I went to 1 1/2, then another couple days I went to 2.  I'm still doing 2.  You can up all the way to 4....I can't imagine what I would feel like on 3, much less 4!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey you!
You got a new job? Doing what?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job sweety!

Hey question for you ladies!  I know you guys have tried ALOT of supps and such.  I was wondering if ya'll have tried any that have acytually work w/ aiding in fat loss and increased energy?  Being my cals are very low and I'm working so damn much I need something to help me get an edge.  Was curious what you ladies have taken before and which ones work and which ones were BS?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm no lady....but have you tried any sports drinks prior to lifting?
I'm absoloutely hooked on Monster every drink...it's my liquid crack...it gets me up and moving in the am. The blue can only has 6g of sugar in the whole can.

Have you tried Spike Shooter? Read the label....then give it a while...

fat loss? I dunno....Tam likes the Lipo 6. I'm trying it now...dunno...of course...we know my track record for working out...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2007)

I've found 2 - and only 2 that I'm living, breathing proof of!  While it's true that you ABSOLUTELY have to watch your diet and get that workout in -- these are the two I will swear by! 

IM Labs -- Lean Fuel Extreme
and
BSN - Atro-Phex

And trust me, I've tried it all: Lipo6, Hydroxycut, Adipokinetix before it was taken down, Red Line, Ripped Fuel, Trim Spa, Accelis, Slim Quick, Nano Slim,and even TIGHT.

Those two are the only ones that I've ever found that really and truly do what they say they're going to do.  And like I said before in my journal, I really am liking BSN's Cheaters Relief too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

now you tell me....I'ev gotten the lipo6 'cause u said it worked!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

I will look into lean extreme...always wanted to take it but never bothered.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2007)

15m on bike Friday...but didn't get my leg workout in....I had to work Saturday, and the heat made me sick....it's been close to 120 degrees in the shop, and you can't even breathe   I will try to do better next week, but weather is still calling for hot and muggy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> now you tell me....I'ev gotten the lipo6 'cause u said it worked!




Oh don't get me wrong - it works!  And I do like the product, but these two I like sooooo much better


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

By the way Billie, I really like your new avy


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

tam tam beat me to it!
The new pic in your av....way hot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2007)

I SWEAR my nose is not that big though


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

you have a big nose??? Sorry....that top....is...well...wow...all i saw was blonde...smile...boobs....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks burns 

Tuesday

pec deck 70x13, x5, x4
t bar rows 35x10, x4, x4
front raises 12x10
bb shrugs 95x8
db curls 15x15
hs dips 90x10
powercrunch 25x15, x6, x4 .....felt like puking here 

only did 10m walk on treadmill for .56 miles, just felt yucky...damn this heat!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you have a big nose??? Sorry....that top....is...well...wow...all i saw was blonde...smile...boobs....





Hmmmm, that's funny Burn, 'cause all I saw was....boobs.....smile.....blonde.....boobs........huh?  What was the question?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll make it unanimous.  I like the avi, too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

jellybean


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hmmmm, that's funny Burn, 'cause all I saw was....boobs.....smile.....blonde.....boobs........huh? What was the question?


we...need t oget u two together....and have video....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2007)

lowers!!

hacks 70x15, x6, x4
leg ext. 60x23
db sldl 35x10
standing calves 100x12
stab. ball cr. x15, x6, x4
low back mach. 160x12

30m eliptical, 2 miles


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Great lookin workout and damn nice avi


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks!!

no weights today, but I did do a 15m walk/run before work (I got a new treadmill!!!)  1.09 miles


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> we...need t oget u two together....and have video....



I'd be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'd be glad to lend a hand.


I'll be the director.
ok hun....put your...right there...and your...right there...yeah.....and do that....oh..wait...here...let me show you....
That's a wrap!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)

did another 15m walk/run before work today, 1.14 miles this time....I'm gonna work up to 1.5 miles in 15 minutes, then increase my time   

uppers tonight and probably more cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'll be the director.
> *ok hun*....put your...right there...and your...right there...yeah.....and do that....oh..wait...here...let me show you....
> That's a wrap!



You had better be talking to Billie.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Sorry....that top....is...well...wow...all i saw was blonde...smile...boobs....



Must not lie.................kinda noticed that too~!~


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks DG!

uppers yesterday...
hs bench 40x10, x4, x3
lat pd 80x10, x4, x4
mil press mach. 60x10
hise shrugs 80x8
conc. curls 15x10
cl. grip bench 65x5   this was a new bar, and I think it may weigh 50 instead of 45...grrr....I dropped the weight and did just the bar for 6 more.
crunchesx20

30m walk, 1.55 miles


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice workout B!!  


And,,,,, no..... the bar doesn't increase by 5 because it's "new"

Nice try  haha


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2007)

seriously, it feels heavier than the other bar, I was going to ask the manager, but she is never there when I am 

will try to catch up on journals later...running late!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2007)

cody and I aren't feeling greatest (BAD sinuses), so no gym last night, but I did walk for 40 minutes, for 2.17 miles, I will try to get lowers in tonight...will probably do some cardio before and after work...depends on how my head feels 



on the plus side....they say it's ONLY been about 117-130 degrees at work...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well that's better than 145 I guess!

I'm sorry you aren't feeling good honey.  I hope you both get to feeling a little better.

Sorry I haven't been around much this week - been training my replacement, so I can get the hell up outta' here!   

I'll check in later, maybe on the weekend.

  Love you all


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 27, 2007)

hope everyone had a great weekend...I did make it to the gym Saturday...

Squats 70x15, x7, x5
single HS leg ext. 15x8
SLDL 70x10 (couldn't keep grip)
seated calves 70x12
powercrunch 30x12, x5, x3
hypers 25x10

15m walk .79 miles 

 I was going to run this morning, but my legs are sore from being at the lake all day yesterday   Will try to walk a bit though


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2007)

hi all!! Do you ever feel like you have ZERO time to do what you want?? yeah...me too...

Monday...
15m treadmill walking, .79mi

Tuesday...
Bench 75x8, x2, x1
seated cable rows 70x10, x5, x3
military press 45x6
upright rows 35x10
cory curls 50x8
o/h db ext. 30x8
crunches 10x15, x6, x6
30m walk treadmill, 1.7 miles


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hi all!! Do you ever feel like you have ZERO time to do what you want?? yeah...me too...



All the time!!

But you got your workout in anyway!!  Yay!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2007)

I also did my 15m run/walk today, 1.19 miles...I'm getting closer


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

b. you have us beat,we just started to do cardio agian. and its not going to be any fun. we dont do the same kind of cardio, katt likes to go slow to burn body fat. and i like to go harder and try to get ready for the hunting season.
so i burn alittle more muscle mass at times.
keep up the great w/o's.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm trying to get in some hard cardio now, because it's hard for us to get to the gym at ALL during deer season  

did I mention we went a bought a Ruger 9mm on Saturday??? 

did 15m of walk/run again today...2.21 miles...damn this is tough


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

thats awesome, two beautiful women that love to hunt, and i have one of them. 
have fun with the your new gun, the 9mm of course.
just a little side note, i have the ruger red hawk tattooed on my shoulder.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 31, 2007)

Lowers yesterday...

leg press 260x11, x3, x2
leg ext. 60x12
leg curls 50x11
standing calves 100x12
seated cable crunch 60x12
low back mach. 160x15

  have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Billie

You change avis about as often as MJH starts a new journal.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Billie
> 
> You change avis about as often as MJH starts a new journal.


 
 

at least they are a hell of a lot better to look at than MJHs journal entries!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've just been photogenic lately   

ok...gotta love holiday weekends right? Beer, Food, Beer, Sun, Beer 

Tuesday I did 15m walk on the treadmill, .86 miles, and I also did 15m on Ultimate Abs (killer)

Today I did a 15m walk/run for 1.18 miles...I'm slacking   will also do uppers tonight and maybe some cardio or yoga...haven't decided yet


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

haha... yeah, love those weekends.. mine was beer, vodka & tequila... and considering I haven't had any hard alcohol in 3 months... it was not a pretty sight.... neither was my golfing the next day   

Love the new Avi though


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2007)

uppers...

inc. DB bench 30x8, x3, x1
DB rows 30x12, x4, x2
side raises 12x9
db shrugs 45x9
preachers 40x6
skulls 45x8..followed by cl. grip bench 45x6 

no time for any more cardio/yoga last night, had to work til 2, gonna be that way the rest of the week, and probably the rest of the month


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2007)

Heya Billie!

It looks like I've missed an avi change or two.  Ever think about putting them in the gallery for the slackers around here?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2007)

just did 20m treadmill before work, no time for lowers, will try to get that in this weekend, but I do have to work 8-10hrs tomorrow


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

I see you're still keeping busy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry I haven't been around guys...been having some health probs...lower left side of my abdomen has been tender/uncomfortable, I went home sick yesterday with a fever and nausea.  Doc did urine/blood work today and said I will be out til Thursday....urine came back ok, but I'm on antibiotics until bloodwork comes back at least


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

That's not good....  

Hope you re-coop soon!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope everything is ok Sister Billie, GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

A woman that trains her entire body and rows more than she benches = 

I hope you get well soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for visiting my journal!!  I appreciate the compliment 

blood work came back ok, so I will just finish out the antibiotics and hope for the best...back in the gym tomorrow


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

30m of walking today, 1.74 miles
1 hr. of yoga!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok...the yoga I did last night is a bit more advanced than what I've been doing, I even attempted to do the crow position a lot...I finally did it for about 10 seconds....yay me!  I am SO damn sore today...EVERYWHERE!!   (not to mention the bruises on the backs of my arms! )gotta love it!  I will be in the gym tonight working either uppers or lowers...whichever one hurts less


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 18, 2007)

hey sparky!! just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

hi Shelifts!! So, whattya think?

postponed weights til tomorrow morning...I am so sore...my muscles haven't hurt this bad in a very long time...no joke!  contemplating whether I wanna try to do some more yoga tonight...maybe something relaxing this time!! lol..


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 19, 2007)

nice journal. I'm intimidated.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

So will more yoga stretch it all out and make it better??  Or worse??


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> ok...the yoga I did last night is a bit more advanced than what I've been doing, I even attempted to do the crow position a lot...I finally did it for about 10 seconds....yay me!  I am SO damn sore today...EVERYWHERE!!



So does this mean you can bend and twist your body into all sorts of positions?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

affirmative...to both TT and Katt....unfortunatly my OnDemand wasn't working last night, so it was just a 30m walk instead of yoga....

SheLifts...aw...thanks!! do you have a journal on any other boards?

went to gym today...will post later


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

so....is it that hot nekkid yoga? That just conjours up images...and makes  me upset that I didn't swoop down to fetcha as soon as u became single again....


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

awwww.....

here is my weight training for today...

inc. Bench 50x12, x4, x3
high iso lats 80x12, x6, x5
Db mil. press 20x8
shrugs 95x8
cable curls 60x8
rope press 60x10


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 20, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> SheLifts...aw...thanks!! do you have a journal on any other boards?



same journal, 3 boards. pretty much copy and paste at each.

here, eb.net, and photochopz.com


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a good workout B!!


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> contemplating whether I wanna try to do some more yoga tonight...maybe something relaxing this time!! lol..



hey b. katt and i dont do any yoga, but we find that naked twister is just as good for your flexibility.


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

keep up the hard work, looks like u r making some great gains


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey b. katt and i dont do any yoga, but we find that naked twister is just as good for your flexibility.



You gotta quit this.... people around here will think we're really kinky.... 


well......


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ teheheh!!!!


----------



## the other half (Sep 21, 2007)

and your point is??????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> You gotta quit this.... people around here will think we're really kinky....
> 
> 
> well......


or...just a happily married couple....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey b. katt and i dont do any yoga, but we find that naked twister is just as good for your flexibility.


now...do you use any baby oil to make it that much more fun?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> You gotta quit this.... people around here will think we're really kinky....
> 
> 
> well......




It's only kinky if you let the dogs participate.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's only kinky if you let the dogs participate.


care to elaborate?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 21, 2007)

haha....naked twister is always a GREAT alternative...thus why I didn't do any workouts yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

would YOU...care to elaborate?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner, down boy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 22, 2007)

nah....then people would think that IM kinky...

lowers

hack squats 60x16, x6, x4
lunges 25x8
DB sldl 35x10
hypers 25x12
decline crunchesx40

1 mile run, 12:09

training for a 5k in about a month, it's a trail run, so it should be fun!! 

changing workout next week....more to come!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

omg....started running today to train for the 5k, and I am way outta shape cardio wise....   

it almost killed me, but I did 3.1 miles in 40 minutes (1% incline)...my last race was 36:44 so I guess that's not HORRIBLE...I have a month to train, so surely I will improve 

I am SO exhausted!! 

do you guys think it will be harder or easier to run a trail than it is on blacktop??  I would think a trail would be easier because there is more cushion...but you'd have to pay attention for holes/tree limbs etc...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2007)

I think a trail will be tougher because of the possibility of uneven terrain.  Make sure your ankles get some conditioning work or they could be fried by mile 1.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the trail would be tougher as well,,, too many "bumps & unexpected obstacles"   

I hear ya on the cardio,,, it's so tough to start!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

yep. trail would be harder. a road is constant. Trail...you turn, hills, valleys, obsticles, etc.

Just hit the black top..besides...that's what you will be racing on, so prep for how you will race.


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

thats where our cardio is great for getting ready for hunting, but when u are on a tread mill, you dont have any fallen trees to climb over or under and no uneven trails, or slippery surfaces. nothing like twisting your ankle a time or two just to make the experience alittle better. good luck on your training.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> nah....then people would think that IM kinky...



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> do you guys think it will be harder or easier to run a trail than it is on blacktop??



Having done both, I can say (for me) that trails are harder.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey trips-
u ever go geo caching(sp)?
I've got freinds that are getting into hiking and such..(they are now going to be doing the 14'ers here in Colorado. ((14k foot tall mountains))
Am gonna start going w/ them in the spring. (season is pretty much over...snow is starting to fly in the high country or about to, anyway.

That, mtn biking...and the geo caching...trail running...if I do end up staying here....I wanna enjoy the Rocky Mtns.
Oh..and I want an ATV and a RV too...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey trips-
> u ever go geo caching(sp)?
> ...



No I haven't.  I've gone on hikes through the woods, but that's about it.  And one 5K race on a trail.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site

looks like fun...go get a hand held gps and get boogying!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

what would be some good ways for me to train for the trail run (other than running trails)  the race is a good ways from here, so going there to run isn't a great option at this point...would varying my incline help some?  Extra calf work maybe?  stair stepper?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

wait...it IS a trail run? Dont you have woods where you live?


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

i think maybe if you just put some rocks in your shoes and run on the road it might be like the real thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

oh..and have the BF occasionally swap you (gently) on the face w/ a tree brach w/ leaves will be helpful as well!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

They are such smart asses...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok...if I put rocks in my shoes I would be crabby, and if Cody EVER hit me on purpose with a tree branch, he had better hope I don't find a BIGGER tree branch 



did 30m on eliptical tonight, 2.2 miles, varied resistance and incline....had fun


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2007)

new workout routine!! 

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Bench 80x6, 85x3, x2
inc. Db Bench 30x5, x4, x4
mach. fly 60x6, 70x3
BB mil press 45x6, 50x2
upright rows 40x6, 45x5
HS dips 100x4, x2
kickbacks 15x6, 20x4  PR!!! on my first time back 

10m walk on treadmill, 3% incline .53 miles...it was supposed to be a running day, but I ran out of time


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice job on the kickbacks?   

Have you decided how you're going to train for the run yet?   Do you have any trails close to you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have one that is about 20m away, but the problem?? I train at night...so I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet....


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

mmm     that is a problem.

Maybe vary your speeds/incline on the treadmill???


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2007)

Katt...I think that's what I'm gonna do 

it sure would be nice if they would quit scheduling me for OT late at night so I could at least get a run in......it's now 3am...


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

if it makes u feel any better b, we will be hiking our butts off when u do your trail run. hope u find some good form of training that wont get u attacked in the middle of the night.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

3 a.m.??   ok, that would make me reallly grumpy...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> 3 a.m.?? ok, that would make me reallly grumpy...


 

I was so tired that I had trouble sleeping....ever had that happen?  I've had trouble sleeping this week because they moved Cody to 3rd shift  so when he got home at 7a.m  I finally though I'd get some sleep....the damn woman in the apartment above us started fucking vacuuming at 7:30 a.m....  so I didn't get to sleep until a little after 8, got up at 12 to go get a haircut...yeah...you could say I'm crabby.... 

 

legs!
short and sweet until my trail run is over...

hypers 30x6, 35x5, x5
hack squats 90x6, 100x6, 110x6
DB SLDL 40x6, 45x4, x3
HS calf raises 70x6 (way too light) 120x6, 130x3
kneeling cable crunches 100x6, 110x6, 120x5

no time for cardio AGAIN   will try to get to it tonight, may also do some more abs, since they are the only thing that isn't sore today...I'm still sore from my chest workout this week!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

gotta love that apartment living...should think about buying a home....


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2007)

got my run in today...2 miles, 23:35   very proud of this time 

following a routine from runnersworld...your first day running every week, you do your full mileage 3.1 miles for me(or more towards the end) then during the week, you run 2 more days, 2 miles each day...then in theory your all pumped up and ready to run the 3.1 miles again the following week....we shall see!


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

after a day like what u had i think i would have drank myself to sleep with a little "jose" and then after i got up i would have taken one vacuum cleaner and disposed of it up someones ass.

running sure is fun when u can get into it. katt and i do a 10k run every once in awhile. it is the nations biggest open run. usually about 50-60 thousand people doing it, so when we do our outdoor training i really like it. but we havent done it for a couple of years, it always takes place at the same time as the body building com. that we like going tol


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks!!  I like to run occassionally...I have to have something to challenge me, and I am definetly NOT a natural runner, so having a 5k or something to look forward to gives me the drive to do it....  (there's another one coming up in Jan. 5 miler this time...we will see how this 5k does for me first though! )


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work in here, B.  Do you have a target time for this run?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2007)

here is Fridays workout...
t-bar row 45x6, 50x4, x3
low iso lats 60x4, x4, x3
st. arm press 50x6, 55x6
cory curls 60x3, x2
hammers 20x4, x3

stab. ball cr. x15, x15

I was exhausted, so no cardio..

went out last night to celebrate one year with Cody..ate like a pig at Red Lobster, and went to see Kingdom...


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 30, 2007)

to answer your question Py....I would really just like to beat my last time, which was 36:44, BUT I know this race will be much harder because it's on a treail instead of blacktop...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 1, 2007)

WOOOHOO! I can't tell you how excited I am right now...I did my 5k on the treadmill today...and I did it in 36:38....*PR baby!!!!! *It is a PR by only 6 seconds, but it may as well be 6 minutes as excited as I am.... 

also...30m of yoga/stretching afterwards


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a PR though!!!!  Nice!  

btw - nice arm workout..   What are Cory Curls?


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 1, 2007)

i think katt said everything i wanted to. 

even down to the cory curls.


----------



## the other half (Oct 1, 2007)

your getting there girl,now u will just keep getting faster and making more prs.
dont u love red lobster?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey hottie!
do you have a nice 'gaite' yet? gait(sp)/stride etc?
I used to.
Last month, i got out of the car to go into a restaraunt. It was raining. So, I was motivated to get tothe front door as soon as possible.
I ran...or I did something that sort of resembled running from the car to the door. (On the way...I 'felt' how awkward I was moving..and asked myself: IS this how I run now??)

When I used to run, i had a nice pace and stride. It took a while and several miles to attain.
So, my question thru all my rambling is:
do you have a good stride yet? Get into a rhythem, breathing, etc.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> btw - nice arm workout.. What are Cory Curls?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

went scouting for trails today...checked one out that was SUPPOSED to be 3 miles on the map, got there, and it was only 1 mile...and a BAD 1 mile....it was not kept up by the park, erosion has eaten away at a lot of the trails, and there are steps going down into a gully and then back up after you cross a field.....half the steps were rotted or missing.  I had a bad mental pic of me falling and breaking a leg (no cell signal!)  I still had a lot of fun hiking through it though!  It took me 23 minutes of walking...had a blast   hopefully scoping out more trails soon, it takes me 20-30 minutes to get there 

chest/shoulders/triceps
DB bench 30x6, 35x4, x2
dec. DB bench 35x4, x2, x1
DB fly 20x5, x3
DB mil. press 25x3, x0   left shoulder tweaked...still a *PR!!*
DB shrugs 50x6 *PR!!*, 55x5 *PR!! Yeah Baby!! *I felt like a million bucks picking up this weight!! 
skulls 45x6, 50x2
rope pressdown 70x6, 75x4 *PR!! IM ON FIRE!!*

Not bad for working out without a spotter!  

Next week I am being transferred to 3rd shift...I will get to see my sweetie more often!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

I would think even just walking the trail would be a good workout for your ankles.  

Great PRs!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Woot Woot!!  You Go Girl!   Yay!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks all!!  tonight is my 2 mile jog, actually looking forward to it 

I need to sit down and figure out my meals and stuff for when I go to 3rds because I only get 2 10m breaks.  I will be working 12a-7a (get paid for 8!)  I've already went and bought some tuna pounches, I also found this great instant brown rice bowls that cook up in 60sec!  I just need to figure when to eat my meals...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I would think even just walking the trail would be a good workout for your ankles.
> 
> Great PRs!


 
yeah...I may walk that trail again sometime...just for fun!!!   just gotta be careful of those stairs...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> thanks all!!  tonight is my 2 mile jog, actually looking forward to it
> 
> I need to sit down and figure out my meals and stuff for when I go to 3rds because I only get 2 10m breaks.  I will be working 12a-7a (get paid for 8!)  I've already went and bought some tuna pounches, I also found this great instant brown rice bowls that cook up in 60sec!  I just need to figure when to eat my meals...



Well, you get bathroom breaks, right?  Maybe you sneak off and snarf something down?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 2, 2007)

I forget, you don't work in an office...

glad u had a good run! I've never really trail ran before...looks fun...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, you get bathroom breaks, right? Maybe you sneak off and snarf something down?


 

everyone takes 15-20m instead of 10, so I think I will probably have time for 1 meal at 2:30, and 1 snack at 5.  I will figure everything out tonight, and will post that and a workout


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

how long do u have to work the graveyard shift, and when are you going to workout, in the am or pm?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

the other half said:


> how long do u have to work the graveyard shift, and when are you going to workout, in the am or pm?


 
I will be there permanantly as far as I know....I'm still thinking out my schedule, but I'm thinking lifting after I get off work (7am) and running/cardio after I wake up (4-5 ish pm)


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

2 mile run, 23:47, 12s slower than last time   I'm gonna blame it on work....and sore leg muscles!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> chest/shoulders/triceps
> DB bench 30x6, 35x4, x2
> dec. DB bench 35x4, x2, x1
> DB fly 20x5, x3
> ...



Somehow I missed this workout.   You were on fire!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> chest/shoulders/triceps
> DB bench 30x6, 35x4, x2
> dec. DB bench 35x4, x2, x1
> DB fly 20x5, x3
> ...



oh my heavens!! i'd better get over this pulled muscle and sinus infection to get back to the gym. at this rate, you're kicking my butt!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey..you are doing great, and we still have 6 months to go anyways...my Deadlifts and Bench aren't that heavy, so I still say it's a close race!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm going to have to start working on grip strength. my muscles can take the weight, but my grip and forearms seem to be lagging.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

well, stay natural as long as you can, then use straps on the heavy stuff...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie, keep going, and glad you'll see your honey more, Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks all!  Here is todays w/o

legs/abs

low back machine 200x6, 220x2, x2  another month or 2, and I'll be using the whole stack 
squats 85x6, 90x6, 95x6 
SLDL 85x6, 95x6, 105x3
standing calves 120x6, 140x4, x4
powercrunch 35x6, 40x6 *PR!* 45x3 *PR!!!!!!!*

had a bit of a catch in my right hip, so immediatly afterwards did yoga for 15m...had fun, very relaxing 

15m walk, .75 miles

easy cardio tonight...tomorrow night is 3.1 miles, and I am SO tired!!


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome w/o b. legs are getting there arent they, great job on the pr's
i used to hate working the graveyard shift, because it seemed like for every hour after midnight that u work, you have to sleep 2 to make up for it.
good luck with the job and the quality time with your man.


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 4, 2007)

that just looks like a tiring workout from the numbers. I bet you slept amazing after that!!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

They're ya go again with your PR's......

Nice!   Is the powercrunch that machine that you hold on to the top bars and have your feet under the rollers??   That's the machine we have at our gym..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

well, its a balance, really...seeing that I've been a stranger to the gym this week...she's getting my potential workout power and using it for her own benefit...hey...what can I say...I'm a giving guy...


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

i noticed that its always toward the pretty women in the threads, whats up with that/


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

everybody needs love....I can't be blamed for having great taste, now can I?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

beleive it or not...this is my shortened workout....I'll be doing shorter workouts since I'm running 2-3 times a week....

Katt...yep, that's the machine...sometimes it hurts the FUCK  out of my back if I've had a hard day at work...but I was dialed in last night


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I need to sit down and figure out my meals and stuff for when I go to 3rds because I only get 2 10m breaks.  I will be working 12a-7a (get paid for 8!)  I've already went and bought some tuna pounches, I also found this great instant brown rice bowls that cook up in 60sec!  I just need to figure when to eat my meals...



Sweety post your schedual and diet and maybe I could help ya...Im known for gettin in my meals in a CRAZY schedual LOL.

Workouts are bad ass...man I'm afraid to start working out again your gonna kick my ass LOL.

And your doing a 5k??  Man yur my idol LOL!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah B,, I have a love/hate relationship with that machine also... some days I can just blow right through it, and other days I do one and my lower back is saying... "no, I'm not doing this today'


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> "no, I'm not doing this today'



Thats funny my ex would say the same thing every morning


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

did back/biceps tonight, but had to cut it short...just wasn't feeling it tonight, and my 2nd set of preachers I twisted my right wrist....

I am so unbeleivably exhausted...only 5hrs. sleep last night...just not sleeping well, plus my legs were killing me!  They still are today, so I postponed my run til tomorrow, hopefully my legs wont hurt so bad!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes the extra day off is just what you need.  Get some rest!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 5, 2007)

yep, sometimes rest can make you stronger when you come back. 

i hope this week's rest from my sinus infection doesn't do too much harm to my lifts. It's funny, when you go to the gym regularly, and then miss a day or so, you feel like there's something misssing in your life. but when you walk back in the door, you're so amp'd for your workout and feel so refreshed from your rest.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Thats funny my *ex* would say the same thing every morning


 
hence the term...yeah...hit the road, biotch! man has his needs...eat read meat...scratch himself in public.....

...wait...why am I single again????


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

another lost cause as to running a 3rd day this week 

only got about 5 1/2hrs sleep, and I will probably have to work 12hrs today...  next week I go to 3rd shift, so MAYBE that will help.  Also, my legs are still super sore....I think I am going to cut out my leg lifting until the run (2 weeks)  if I do anything it will be very light weights, or incline walking....we shall see.  If I've learned anything over the past several years it's that I need to listen to my body


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 5, 2007)

here is last nights workout...
back/biceps

lat PD 85x4, x4, x3
seated cable row 80x6, 85x4, x3
DB pullover 35x6, 40x6
preachers 40x3, x2  
conc curls x0

like i said...sprained or pulled right wrist....was on a tough mach. at work yesterday, so that might have weakened it a bit....feeling a bit better today, but tender


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2007)

good lookin workout!!

you sprained your wrist?  ice it yet?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2007)

bad news guys....I may have to drop out of trail run, or at the very least, I may be walking it...I went out to run it today, and it did not go well.  The trail is very hard to start with, and I was in WAY over my head.  but anyways...about 1-1.5 miles in, I got really sick (both ends)  from over exersion...I could barely make it back to the truck, I was half walking, thinking I was gonna have to crawl.  Cody was waiting for me, I broke out in tears....I am so dissapointed in myself.  I guess everyone needs to know there limitations, and I was trying to press my limits too fast.  A trail run is something you definetly need to train for over a long period of time.  Cody has gotten on to me about being too hard on myself, and that I should be proud for doing what I did, and he was glad that I had the good sense to turn around and head for help instead of being stubborn and hurting myself worse...  I guess this dissapointment will pass, but right now I am so pissed at myself.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like you made a good choice.  I'm proud of you for setting your sights so high!


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry B to hear that...  I know how you feel...kinda..

If it makes you feel any better..... I can only withstand about 4-5 days of our hunting trip before I break down... litterly...  bawling      because it's so hard... then I re-group,, toughen up,, and go at it again.. 

I feel like I'm in boot camp.. but, I guess it's good for me


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks guys   you both make me feel better


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey sweety you did great.  And hey just think if you went half way then turned around you really did the whole thing   So you still finished just in a different fashion!

Keep training dont give up!  This should be motivation not a reason to give up!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

You are a CHAMP imo Sister Billie, your keepin a Killer schedule and puttin out some SERIOUS w/o's too!!! Sorry your feelin exhausted, maybe you should space the w/o's out a little more, just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2007)

well, I havent decided what I'm going to do YET...for all I know I will have to work that day...won't know until it gets closer.

It's hard to distinguish just what day it is on graveyard shift, so I will just post workouts, and time that I did them...

8:00 am Weights, chest/shoulders/triceps
pec deck 80x6, 90x3, x3 PR!!!
inc. HS Bench 50x6, 60x3, x2
mach flys 70x6, 80x4
HS military press 40x6, 50x3 PR!!!
HISE shrugs 100x4, x4 PR!!!
cl grip bench 65x6, 75x5
V-bar press 80x6, 90x6 PR!!

  great workout!!!

6PM cardio, 25M walk about 1.25 miles


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2007)

Great work, B!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Sorry B to hear that... I know how you feel...kinda..
> 
> If it makes you feel any better..... I can only withstand about 4-5 days of our hunting trip before I break down... litterly... bawling  because it's so hard... then I re-group,, toughen up,*Whap the Other Half in the back of the head *and go at it again..
> 
> I feel like I'm in boot camp.. but, I guess it's good for me


 
You forgot the good part!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey you!
This is new for you...stick w/ it. Now you have just learned some valuable information. Take it and apply it to better yourself!
You rock, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2007)

Burner...I didn't say that I would NEVER do a trail run, just not this one...I have lost all motivation to even run....I'm gonna try to get back with the running next week...doing a lot of walking this week though 

6pm...30m walk, about 1.5 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

that's what I wanna hear!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 10, 2007)

here is todays workout...

9pm legs

leg press 270x6, 290x6, 300x4
leg ext. 70x6, 80x6 
DB SLDL 45x6, 50x5, x4 PR!!!!
seated calves 90x6, 100x6, 115x5
crunches x30

no cardio today...I have been exhausted for the last 2 days, I hope I'm not coming down with something....


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 11, 2007)

6pm....1.5 mile run/walk....forgot to time myself...I'd say somewhere around 23-25m


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow...forgot to post Fridays workout...
back/biceps
DB rows 35x6, 40x4, x4
high iso lats 80x6, 100x6, 120x4 *PR!!*
st. arm press 60x5, x3
DB Curls 20x4, x3
rope curls 75x5, x3 *PR!!*

Today...
9am 
Benchpress 85x5, x4, x3
inc. DB bench 30x6, 35x2, x2 *PR!!*
DB fly 20x6, 25x3
upright rows 45x6, 50x4 *PR!!*
HS dips 100x6, 120x6 *PR!!*
kickbacks 20x6, 25x3 *PR!! Yeah Baby!*

9pm...35m walk, 1% incline, 1.98 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 16, 2007)

5:30 pm walk, 34m, I'd say about 1.75 miles...don't really know the mileage...


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

ok B.... time to get back at it!!  You're as bad as me now!


----------



## the other half (Oct 22, 2007)

look at all those pr's. great job b.  i think we lost our directions on how to get to the gym from our house..... although it is kind of nice to take a break.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been going!  It's no fun to post when there's no one reading it but me!!! 

here is the last workout from last week..I only did 2 days because I'm feeling a bit under the weather...still tired today, hope it goes away!

Legs/abs
hypers 35x6, 40x6 PR 45x4 PR
squats 100x6, 105x6, 110x4
single HS leg ext. 20x6, 25x3 PR
leg curls 60x4, x3
stand. calves 40x4, x4, x3
powercrunch 45x6 PR
kn. cable cr. 130x4
scissors x15, x10
scissors 

Today...
9am 20m walk 1.15 miles 1% incline

8pm back/delts/biceps
assist pullups -70x3, x3, x2 
mach. row 90x6, 100x4, x4 PR
Db pullover 40x5, x3
front raises 15x3, x3 PR
hammers 20x4, x3
conc. curls 15x6, 20x3

10m treadmill, .57 miles
15m elipt., 1.12 miles


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

damm girl, good job. as always look at all the red prs


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 23, 2007)

did nothing today...still so tired...I don't know whats going on...hoping to hit weights after work...


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 24, 2007)

your workouts look like they're going great!! great on the pr's!

i've been trying my damdest to get to the gym, but it seems as if everything is keeping me. I'm starting to feel really lazy too.  and the rain right now is so not helping... you're getting it too since you're just a little north of me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> still so tired...I don't know whats going on......



Try sleeping when you go to bed.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2007)

I promise it's not that...Cody has had Bronchitis...

I go to bed at 9am (or try to) but I just cant fall asleep, I end up dozing off between 12-2, but I don't sleep very hard, and keep waking up...I didn't go to the gym today either...I was tired, and the power was out


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> your workouts look like they're going great!! great on the pr's!
> 
> i've been trying my damdest to get to the gym, but it seems as if everything is keeping me. I'm starting to feel really lazy too.  and the rain right now is so not helping... you're getting it too since you're just a little north of me.


 
yep, all this weather is making me lazy, and making everyone sick...I hope I don't get it...and I hope you don't get it again!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 25, 2007)

i'm giong back today! and THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN STOP ME!! I'm going to see how close I can get to my bench max tonight. I'm hoping to get to 100 in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Heya B.  Hope y'all get to feeling better!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2007)

sorry I've been MIA...I have been so busy!

Thursday..Legs/abs
Deadlifts 95x6, 105x6, 125x3
hacks 110x6, 120x6 PR, 25x6 PR
leg ext. 80x6, 90x6
HS leg curls 60x6, 65x5, x4
single calf mach raises 60x5, x4, x4
powercrunch 45x6, 50x4, x4 PR

20m walk

Today...chest/traps/triceps/abs

inc. bench 65x6, 75x5, x4
dec bench 75x6, 85x3, x3
mach fly 70x6, 80x4
DB shrugs 55x6, 60x6 PR
o/h DB press 30x6, 35x3 PR
Bench dips 30x6, 35x6 PR
saxons 3x10, x10, x10


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

AWESOME Lifts Sister Billie!!! PR's Galore!!! Will have to let my journal go for a while, things have gotten pretty crazy now, so I will check in when I can to cheer you on!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> PR
> PR
> PR
> PR
> ...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2007)

Great work, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks all!

yesterday...
treadmill, 1.5 incline, 30m 1.6 miles

today...
8:00 am
back/delts/biceps
t-bar rows 45x6, 55x6, 60x6 PR
u/h lat PD 80x6, 85x6 PR, 95x6 PR
st. arm press 50x5, x5
arnolds 25x4, x4
ez curls 40x6, 45x4 PR
HS preacher curls 25x6, 35x3 PR
25m treamill 1.5 incline, 1.31 miles

7:00 pm
15m bike, 1.6 miles


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Heya B!  Any Halloween plans?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 30, 2007)

nah...stay at home, pass out candy to kids, and go to work   how about you?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

Taking the kids out.  We aren't even having a party at work, which sucks.  I started the tradition a few years back, and passed it off when I changed departments.  My successor kept it going last year, then decided he was "too busy" to do it this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> stay at home, pass out


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2007)

you don't know how right you are trips...I ended up taking a 2hr nap before work....

nothing special, wanted to do some walking before I headed off to bed....3/4 mile, 13:26, legs are tonight...we are trying to organize our schedule a bit....lifting weights in the morning is not working for us...


----------



## katt (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiya B...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I promise it's not that...Cody has had Bronchitis...
> 
> I go to bed at 9am (or try to) but I just cant fall asleep, I end up dozing off between 12-2, but I don't sleep very hard, and keep waking up...I didn't go to the gym today either...I was tired, and the power was out



Well, in that case you do need to uummm, do what he said. It will make you sleep!! LOL
Hiya B


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Billie!  Looks like things are going well for you


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi all...hurt my back last week trying to do 260 on the low back machine....will hopefully be back at it Monday night


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2007)

going back after work 

today...45m treadmill, 1.5 incline, 2.45 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

switching things around so we can do arms all on one day for that "ultimate pump" 

today..chest/back/traps

HS bench 65x6, 70x4, x3
HS inc. bench 60x5, x3, x3
inc. DB fly 15x6, 20x6 PR
DB rows 40x4, x4, x3
high iso lats 120x6, 130x6 PR, 140x4 PR
DB pullover 40x6, 45x6 PR
upright rows 50x3, x3

felt great!!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice looking workout B!   Look at those PR's


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> switching things around so we can do arms all on one day for that "ultimate pump"
> 
> today..chest/back/traps
> 
> ...




You know, Ive never taken a peek in here, but after looking at your gallery, I just had to take a gander.

PRs all over the place!  Great job!  Wish I had some PRs that often.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

hi all, thanks!!!

Akira...welcome! I hope you stop in again


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You know, Ive never taken a peek in here, but after looking at your gallery, I just had to take a gander.



Yeah, B's pics have that effect on people. Of course, we haven't seen new ones in a while.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2007)

soon


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey B - where's fitgirl?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey there!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> soon


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

hi b, just stoppin' in to see what you've been up to in your journal.  just started my 1st journal a few days ago and am getting ideas  

btw, what are PRs?  l8r


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2007)

Personal records


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

Heya sexy killer workouts there your the PR queen!!!  How everything been?


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

you rock girl, but you are making us all look bad with all those pr's. are u sure you arent on the good stuff?  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2007)

Is she on "the good stuff" or just stuffin'????


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)

the good stuf    I think it's due to the fact that I've never had a regular workout parner before...it's very motivating 

time gets away from me on thirds...I could have swore that I posted workouts on Thursday...oh well  did I mention I have a few new pics in my gallery?? 

Wednesday night...15m treadmill
Thursday morning...legs/abs
squats 115x6, 120x6, 125x3
single HS leg ext. 25x3, x4 ???? wtf?
leg curls 60x6, 70x2, x1 PR
standing calves 140x6, 160x6 PR, 180x4 PR
planks, 3 20second sets

25m eliptical, 1.85 miles

realized after we got home that we forgot hyperextentions...

Friday morning...
delts/biceps/triceps
DB mil press 25x6, x6, x6...tried 30 but they just wouldn't go up...stupid shoulder 
rear lats 12x6, 15x6 PR
spider curls 25x6, 30x6, 35x6 never done these before...the preacher bench was NOT comfy...so we did them over the smith bar...hey...that machine IS good for something!! pics in gallery...
cory curls 60x4, x2
hammers 20x6, 25x2 PR
skuls 50x6, 55x3, x3 PR
cl grip bench 75x3, x4...wtf???
kickbacks 25x4, x4

what a great couple of workouts...I loved doing delts and arms all on the same day...about halfway through I got the biggest pump!! overall satisfied with this week, except I wish my diet/cardio would have been better....next week is a new week though!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2007)

I know I'd be more motivated with a workout partner named, oh let me think....................Billie!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wouldn't we all boiler......

And just look at those new pics!!!!!!   I can't even rupe....uhhh, tupe.....uh, I mean type  

Damn fine pics Cody!  YOU are da man.

What say Cody becomes our Official Billie Photographer?   All in favor:




 I


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Great workout B!!    Those overhead presses were good!  I can feel ya on that,,, you get three sets and they seem ok, then you say to yourself "ok just 5 more pounds"   then it won't budge... how frustrating is that!!  I mean its just 5 pounds...


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 12, 2007)

great workouts!!

i wish i could do the standing calf raises, but my new gym doesn't have that machine.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2007)

7:30 am chest/back/traps

Bench 85x6, 90x3, x2
dec. DB bench 35x6, 40x4, x2 PR
db flys 25x6, x4
lat PD 85x6, 100x3, x3
seated cable rows 90x6, 100x3, x3 PR
st arm press 50x6, 52.5x6
shrugs 135x6 PR, 155x6 PR

6:00 pm 40m treadmill, 2.12 miles


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

pretty soon we are going to have to put you and katt in the same gym and have you two put all the boys to shame. great job girl.


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 13, 2007)

nice workouts!! you are a PR Queen!!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I speak for every male on this board when I say "WE WANT TO SEE SOME UPDATED PICS OF YOUR ASS!!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)

you are all very sweet!

No leg workout this week because of deer season...up and down hills all weekend   hopefully will be in the gym tonight for delts/bi/tri

good news everyone....the reason I haven't been on much....we have been trying to buy a house!! We got approved through a mortgage company yesterday and put our first bid in...we are suppose to hear something before 3pm today....everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool!!! Nothing better than having your own place!!!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> I think I speak for every male on this board when I say "WE WANT TO SEE SOME UPDATED PICS OF YOUR ASS!!"



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7516/cat/500/ppuser/13170


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2007)

good luck on the house, billie


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

great workouts hun!!!

and a house eh best of luck with that.

and good luck out in the woos...saturday im taking the 3 hour trip up north to take a child hunting...hoping to get hsi first deer this year.  that will be a VERY long day for me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2007)

ya'll are going to be so dissapointed...I only got 1 workout in last week, I did manage to do some yoga Thursday morning...but that was it....this house business takes a lot of time!  Everytime they counteroffer and we bid, first we get a letter from mortgage company, then to realty company, back home for a little bit, then back to the mortgage company...  so no workout on friday..and diet has been awful too   hopefully back in the swing of thing soon!

oh yeah...T-minus 2 1/2 hrs to be in the woods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2007)

Why the back and forth to the mortgage company?  They should have told you your ceiling and you can work within that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2007)

different letters each time so sellers dont know our limit


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 17, 2007)

Billie.  Hope you had a successful hunt!

Hey, wasn't it you that got a punching bag a year or so ago?  Do you use it?  Did you like it?  Just curious.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2007)

no luck hunting...didn't even see anything...

as far as the bag goes...I guess the ex got that in the divorce


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

glad ya got out in the woods better luck next tme!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 18, 2007)

PR galore. Great progress.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 18, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> as far as the bag goes...I guess the ex got that in the divorce


a good lawyer should have at least got you the chain and swivel.


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> no luck hunting...didn't even see anything...
> 
> as far as the bag goes...I guess the ex got that in the divorce



as for as hunting goes, it is just so much fun getting out there, i think that i could honestly go to the mountians everyday, and never get bored with it.
i can go and just sit and watch nothing for ever. believe that.

and the divorce thing, i used to think that it was such a negative thing. my parents divorced, i got divorced, but now we are all in a much better place because of it.  good luck with everything.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

ok....so I've been posting, and it's all lost!!!!!!!!!  here it is again...

Monday chest/back/traps
pec deck 90x6, 100x4, x3 PR
fly machine 80x6, 82.5x4, x4 PR
pushups 0x6, 5x6 (talk about mixing things up...I'm still sore from these!!)
assist. pullups-70x5, x4, x3
row mach. 100x6, 100x4, x3 PR
DB pullover 45x6, 50x2 PR
upright cable rows 80x6, 85x6 PR
no cardio today...opted to sleep in!! 

Tuesday AM
30m walk 1.5 incline, 1.64 miles
15m yogilates(??) the best of both, great stretch!

Wednesday AM...was supposed to do legs this morning, but had a flat, and my laptop tore up, so the morning was lost...gonna do these Thursday morning 

Wednesday PM...2 mile run/walk, 3.0 incline 35:50

been taking creatine since Sunday, I finally got my Dextrose in, so I will start taking my "knockoff" cell tech starting tomorrow


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice lookin' workout B!   

That sucks about your flat.. the last thing you want when you walk out to your vehicle is seeing a flat tire


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2007)

oh great...more lost posts...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Great looking Rows - you are a very strong lady indeed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

ok...now I have posted my workouts 3 times from last week....I give up!

haven't been to the gym yet this week, I have been really sick...what next?? I have a really bad sinus infection...I have been in bed for 18hrs...sleeping...I just now woke up, I even called into work tonight...and that's not like me...my gym time has been WAY down the last month or so, and it's really pissing me off...hopefully will bounce back...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

That sounds horrible B. Make sure you rest up and get better soon. A week is a long time to be ill too but with 18 hours sleep i'd say you should be feeling a bit better now ! Wow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

feeling a bit better, but Cody won't let me back in the gym until I'm 100%...


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 5, 2007)

wow! amazing PR's in that last workout. and don't worry about being sick, taking time off will help you recover faster. Sometimes your body does what it needs to get the rest it desires. 

hope you're back up and running soon. but for now.. REST REST REST!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

I know, but it seems like we are taking too much time off lately....I hate it!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Dont worry about it. Make sure you are fully recovered before getting back to it, otherwise you might end up worse off. 

It's pants, i know.


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep... and on the other hand,,,, a couple days turn into a week,, a week turns into a month,,, and so on and so on...  

I know from experience!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Yep... and on the other hand,,,, a couple days turn into a week,, a week turns into a month,,, and so on and so on...
> 
> I know from experience!!!



and a month turns into two months, then a celestial season, then a half a year, then, a year, then............... oh, sorry, getting carried away.  that was just my experience.  Long refeed i call it


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I know, but it seems like we are taking too much time off lately....I hate it!


when you're sick, (from the neck up) you can work out. Just lower your intensity by half.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

well, I was hurtin everywhere!  

but.....guess who made an appearance in the gym today??   

I didn't do much because I am still fatiguing pretty quick...but I just HAD to go 

15m eliptical
30m yogilates intermediate 
10m ab work

I feel great after doing this...I will definetly be back in the gym lifting next week...I am thinking about doing a max bench day on Monday 

I have to work all weekend....so everyone else have some fun for me!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Good job on getting back to the gym - im glad you feel better!

Im working all weekend too, so no fun over here


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 7, 2007)

glad to see you're back in the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <--- wow she's fast!


i'll be out for a while. i've got an appt wednesday to see if i tore my ACL. so i'll probably be dropping out of EB's strength competition.


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

Where'd you get that cheerleader ????? We need that for G's journal!!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Where'd you get that cheerleader ????? We need that for G's journal!!!!


Emoticons, smilies about: encouragement

they have a ton of smilies.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey getting there is half that battle just tear it up. 



b_reed23 said:


> well, I was hurtin everywhere!
> 
> but.....guess who made an appearance in the gym today??
> 
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2007)

guess who did 1hr of walking on the treadmill today?????


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2007)

will post workouts after work...didn't have time yesterday as I spent 2 1/2 hrs. at the hair salon  more on that later.....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2007)

Howz that hot arse of yours


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> will post workouts after work...didn't have time yesterday as I spent 2 1/2 hrs. at the hair salon  more on that later.....



2 1/2 hours where you playing halo lol?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)

hiya Rissy....how are you? I miss you on here!!
Brutus...nope, getting my hair colored...when from blonde to dark brown with highlights...

ya know...sometimes I hate the holidays...I never have any "me" time for the gym....that sounds horribly selfish doesn't it??  I've switched back to HIT for now so I have more time to cook, wrap gifts, bake cookies, etc. I am still a bit sick...unbeleivably drained...plus we have been working a shitload of overtime at work due to the holidays...and deer season starts back up saturday...so I am going to TRY to get in every workout, but I can't make any promises!

Tuesday...
chest/back/traps
DB bench 30x10
inc. db bench 25x8
inc. db flys 15x12
t-bar rows 45x10
db rows 30x10
db pullover 30x15
db shrugs 45x12

10m eliptical


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>



Its horrbile!  JK it looks nice


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2007)

You look great! Why the change though? Im blonde too and was thinking of going dark - hmm, can't decide though . . . . 

Great workout - i know what you mean about being so busy. It is the holiday season though, and you can't slack off when there's cookies to be made . Mmmm, im drooling now . . .. 

Wrapping gifts counts as a workout though, right


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2007)

hey...i sweat when i make cookies!!!!

anyways...here is todays workout...

legs/abs
hypers 25x10
leg press 270x12
leg ext. 60x11
leg curls 50x11
seated calf raises 70x12
stab ball cr. x17
powercrunch 25x10

15m eliptical



2 workouts down..one to go!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> hey...i sweat when i make cookies!!!!



Me too, but only cos im trying hard not to eat them all! 

Oh and those leg presses aint kidding! Very impressive


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks all...first of all...Fridays workout...

delts/bi/tri

DB mil press 15x13
side raises 12x10
ez curls 30x12
hammers 15x10
conc. curls 12x12
kickbacks 12x10
assist. dips -70x8
v-bar press 70x12

and...now for more news!!  On my birthday (the 16th) Cody asked me to marry him!  of course I said yes....I am so happy with him!!!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2007)

congrats on being engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and nice workouts too


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Amazing news B!

I wish you all the very best for your life together


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

And









Congrats!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks all...forgot to mention...everything last week is a 4-5 second negative..


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> thanks all...forgot to mention...everything last week is a* 4-5 second negative*..



Say what??

Crazy woman


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey!
Happy B-day!
What??? you are also getting married! WAHOO!
CONGRATULATIONS! LUCKY GUY!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

That's good news! How long you guys been seeing each other?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2007)

15 month on Christmas....we are tentavely setting a date of October 25th, 2008 

to the gym in the morning...I guess we are done um.."celebrating" for now  chest/back/traps

oh yeah....couple new pics of Saturday night in my journal....leave comments please...the last person to comment on my pics was so mean!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey!
so...some guy is rude...what does he matter in your life? The guy who does has stepped up and wants to spend the rest of his life w/ you. That's what is important!


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 18, 2007)

awe congrats. 2 of my friends just decided to tie the not on friday.

and happy late birthday.  :cake: :icecream: :.proteinshake:


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> so...some guy is rude...what does he matter in your life? The guy who does has stepped up and wants to spend the rest of his life w/ you. That's what is important!



Well said B. Fuck that guy he's just some little 14yr old, Halo playing nerd, desk jockey.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2007)

you guys always know what to say....

wanted to post my workout real quick before work...I'm on 12hr shifts the rest of the week, and next week other than Christmas eve and Christmas...will catch up on everyones journals in the morning while I'm cooking for our company dinner (I'm the ultimate multi-tasker babe!)

yesterday did a max bench before the rest of my workout...not bad, not bad at all....where do you guys think I can be with my bench in 3 months??

chest/back/traps
bench 95x1, 100x1, 105x1, 75x8 burn!!
flys 15x12
mach rows 90x12
hs high iso lats 70x12
hs low iso lats 50x8
upright rows 30x12
10m eliptical


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well said B. Fuck that guy he's just some little 14yr old, Halo playing nerd, desk jockey.



Amen to that!

Some people touch your life and leave an impression, others don't. You won't remember him in a weeks time, if it takes that long!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> where do you guys think I can be with my bench in 3 months??


I dunnno...how heavy is it and how fast can you move it? you gonna be walking or using a vehicle?


oh...you meant...ooops... 
The questions is...where do YOU think you can be in three months?
You can do it scientifially:
Go back 3 months, take your max bench then with what yours is now...find your % increase...and then (let's say...20% increase) then multiply your current max by that % and that is your target...or more if you want it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 19, 2007)

I haven't max benched since early summer, and it was 105   I'm not a strong bencher, so I'm wondering what kind of approach I should take with this...bench every other week or what?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

well, no workout yesterday, was just feeling wiped out...sinus problems keep leaving, only to return the next day   BUT in going with Pylons theme of living in the moment....right now I am eating a whole wheat mini bagel with FF cream cheese, a small tangerine and 6oz of milk....a very small step....but a step


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Well several things will effect your progress.
Are you gaining muscle fast?
Steroids/phs?
Training age?
Real life age?
Arm and limb length?
Male or female?
Are you power lifting or just doing your own thing?
Muscle memory?
How bad do you want it?

My guess is 115-130 i know that's very vague lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I haven't max benched since early summer, and it was 105  I'm not a strong bencher, so I'm wondering what kind of approach I should take with this...bench every other week or what?


what do you mean: bench every other week? Train your chest every week!
Do you mean: max every other week? NO!
near max = good. max = too much.

You seem to keep your reps in the 8-12 rep range. Do you ever drop into the 4-6 rep range? How 'bout try that a couple weeks...then cycle back to your higher rep  range and repeat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been doing 3-6 for the last month, I just switched back to HIT for a 4-5second negative for a couple weeks...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

did your #'s improve?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 22, 2007)

on HIT?? Definenetly...we will find out about the other next week when I return to 3-6 reps 

delts/bi/tri
4-5 s negatives

arnolds 20x8
rear lats 12x12
preachers 35x10
db curls 15x12
rope curls 60x12
o/h DB ext. 30x10
HS dips 90x12
v-bar press 80x12


15m eliptical...level 5....look!  I did cardio!! 
about 10-15m playing around with new medicine balls we have at the gym!! overhand tosses, side tosses, oblique work, etc....we have a new machine too for abs...its called ab solo....you toss medicine balls and catch them as your sitting up...pretty cool.....
I used the backboard to make it more challenging..


Ab Solo - The Hottest New Abdominal Fitness Equipment


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday.

Belated Congratulations on your engagement.



Better get this one in advance:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas, Billy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

suppose to hit the gym in the morning...but who knows...I spent the first 3-4 hrs. of our family Christmas in the bathroom....chills, nausea, squirts....definetly not how I pictured our Christmas


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey all!  woke up and felt better, but when Cody got home from work he was exhausted and under the weather....so I did a leg workout at home....

20m walk on treadmill, 1% incline
5m walking lunges on treadmill, 1% incline
2m side lunges on treadmill, 1% incline (1m each leg)
okay..off the treadmill...
3m split squats...really deep
1m calf raises 54 reps

this was a SUPER hard workout...very challenging...I've never done lunges on the treadmill before...talk about burning!!!  I"ve also never done high rep calf raises...  ouchie!!  will probably do this again soon...I loved it!!!!   

so...what else have I done TODAY for my health?? Well...I went shopping, picked up a bunch of lean meat.  got some more protein powder and plenty of frozen fruit for smoothies (I got a new blender for Christmas!)  

I haven't ate TOO badly...had leftover sausage balls for breakfast, and eating lean pork loin and mushrooms in olive oil for supper (also got a new HUGE saute pan and Jim Bean marinades and sauces for Christmas)

will have fruit and protein bar at work (got these in my stocking this year!)  probably have some eggs or something for my meal after work, and some more sausage balls to finish them off.  I am feeling good about doing things one step at a time!

oh yeah....taking ALL leftover candy, fudge, cookies, etc to work tonight to get rid of them   

hope everyone had a great holiday!  I am looking forward to New Years!  Going to see a great band and spend some time throwing down some cold ones with friends


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like a good time!  What kind of blender did you get?  How many speeds?  Attachments?  

Yeah...I'm a gadget geek....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

it's an Oster, with the glass jar...it has 12 speeds if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2007)

What color is it?  What's the capacity?  Come on, don't leave out the juicy details!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What color is it?  What's the capacity?  Come on, don't leave out the juicy details!!!!



We are waiting REED!


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Blender just in time for New Years!    YAY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What color is it? What's the capacity? Come on, don't leave out the juicy details!!!!


blender? juicy details? How very punny of you....
That Py...he's a smoothie allright!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

I will be sure to get all the details of the blender..

quick upper body workout yesterday...had to get to bed early as I had to go into work early tonight...

pushups x9
rev. flys on stab ball 8x12
db shrugs 50x9...lost grip 
front raises 12x12
hammers 15x12
kickbacks 15x12

10m treadmill...this was all my legs could take...that "quick" leg workout I did the other day is still killing my legs!  it's been a while since I've had that bad of DOMS...I dreaded going to the bathroom all day because I would have to sit on my sore butt!!! 

diet yesterday was less than perfect....but on a positive note, while running errands in town got SUPER hungry...so I stopped at walgreens, got a protein shake and got a fruit and yogurt parfait at McDonalds...but I want everyone to know I was dying for a sausage biscuit!! 

diet today good so far...pork loin and lima beans...off to work in 40 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice job....but just steer clear of McD's all together.  It makes life easier!

I have to admit, McD's is never something I want.  Ever.  Hardees sometimes, Sonic and Rally's A LOT.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 29, 2007)

Burger King. Me likey. Me likey a lot.

Nice job on buying a smoothie maker - i used to have one of those, then always forgot to buy fruit! Im more into veggies myself, although not in a blender strangely enough . . . . .


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job....but just steer clear of McD's all together.  It makes life easier!
> 
> I have to admit, McD's is never something I want.  Ever.  Hardees sometimes, Sonic and Rally's A LOT.



Chipotles burrito!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2007)

I forgot Taco Bell.  I'm strangely attracted to it.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Taco Bell... reminds me of that soft & crunchy taco that is plastered all over in TV commercials now.. yum

Happy New Year B !


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Its gonna be extra hot tonight huh? Happy new years and the best to you.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Billie!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, B!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years everyone...here are a few pics from Christmas and New Years Eve!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok...don't have my journal handy, so I'll post that later...

diet has been good today, had pork loin and lima beans before work, on first break i had a tuna cup on a mini whole wheat bagel. 2nd break was an apple and a pudding cup. and before the gym I had a small portion of almonds, and a protein bar...getting ready to eat some deer chili with whole wheat crackers     feels good to be back in the groove


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you had some fun! Nice pics, btw you should change your avi to the picture furthest on the right B.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics billie!  You are so squeezably adorable!  I just wanna pinch your cute little......cheeks, okay booty, but don't tell anyone  

Where's the pic of the ring???  Hello!

Glad your diet has been good today, mine hasn't been bad either.  And as for cravings -- I could eat Chipotle every single day if you'd let me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brutus...lets see what I can do...
Fitty...aw...thanks!  I will get a pic of the ring soon...I had it sized...kept it for 4 days and realized it had some funny pitting in the gold...so had to take it back..it's been there since Thursday...they got some bad gold in (the filler they use after sizing) so we have to wait til he gets some ordered in 

Ok...here goes people!  a great workout!  it took a very long time because we take long breaks on our Benching...it took 1 hr. 40 min!! 

chest/back/traps

bench 90x6, 95x3, x1, x1
inc bench 75x4, x3, x3
stab. ball flies 15x10, 10 (new exersize..I like!!)
t bar rows 60x6 PR!, 70x5, x4 PR!
lat pd 100x3, x2, x2
st arm press 52.5x6, 55x4
DB upright rows 15x6, 20x6 (another new one...also good!)

back tomorrow to do leg/abs!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

NIce pic looking good. Good to see ya getting those PRs.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

the PRs just aren't where I want them though...I really want to increase my benchpress, but just can't seem to get anywhere with it...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> the PRs just aren't where I want them though...I really want to increase my benchpress, but just can't seem to get anywhere with it...



I feel ya on that. My bench is the slowest to progress where as i can always get that extra weight on squats, rows and leg press.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one havin trouble with benching 

today...

legs/abs
hypers 55x6, x6, x6 will go to 60 next time...
leg press 340x6, 350x6 PR!!, 360x6 PR!!
leg ext. 110x6, 120x6 PR!!!
HS leg curls 65x4, x3   hurt my knees....45x6
standing calves 160x6, x6, x6...hurt my back today...

did various ab stuff in between sets....don't remember everything...but it ALL hurt...hahahahahahaha.....

diet was good today...ate a lot of homemade soup   1 1/2c soup w/WW crackers before work, and 1/2 protein bar, on first break I hate a WW bagel with a salmon cup, 2nd break I ate 1c of soup, when I got home I had a yogurt/milk/strawberry protein shake (pre workout)  afterwards I had 1 1/2c soup with WW crackers...gonna get 1/2 bagel with PB before bed...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

had a whole mini bagel with PB instead of half...I was hungry..and I STILL woke up 4 hrs. later with my stomach growling...any tips??

I also forgot...I'm up to 134....that means I gained 6lb over the holidays


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe try cottage cheese instead?  Slower digestion, maybe will last longer?


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on the leg press girlie!!  


On the diet part... you can throw in a TON of veges for filler and not up your calories that much... 

And a mini bagel is only 100 cals, right??  with the pb, it's not that much at all,, that's probably why you were starving.  For a last meal, I agree with the cottage cheese,, I usually just have protein (chicken or turkey) and salad or a casien shake.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok....did some cardio today...

15m bike
20m treadmill
10m power pilates

diet started off good...ended bad...

when I got up today, had 1/2 prot bar and a few WW crackers, had honey barbeque salmon with some green beans before I went to work.  first break was WW bagel with tuna cup, 2nd break was 1.5c deer soup.  after work I had a candy bar and then had a few bites of fried pies that Cody's mom gave us   then had pizza for dinner...*sigh*


tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice pics billie! You are so squeezably adorable! I just wanna pinch your cute little......cheeks, okay booty, but don't tell anyone


 
don't be silly....we KNOW what you wanna pinch...we want u to pinch it too.....we're also hoping for video....that would be...hot.


Hiya B! Great pics! I saw them on your myspace! No...didn'nt leave comments...
Glad to see you so happy!


----------



## the other half (Jan 4, 2008)

WHAT UP "B"!!!!
sounds like the holidays went well for all of you.
there  is  nothing better than having those that u love around for the holidays.

keep up the hard work and the good eating. im a firm believer that every meal should end with a good piece of............. chocolate. ha i know what u were thinking.  i always have a sweet at the end of the night and look it how good i look, oh , on second thought dont take that advice.

anyways good look on all the fun in the new year.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, end of the day sweets are ok, just the right ones.  I read somewhere the brain is programmed to crave sweets after a meal, but don't remember why.  That's why the SF jello will always have a place in my pantry.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I forgot to post Saturdays workout! 

delts/bi/tri

BB press 50x6, 55x6 PR, 65x4 PR
front raises 15x6, x6
cable curls 75x3, x3, x3
skulls 55x4, x4, x4
hammers 25x0 , 15x8, x8
cl trip bench 75x6, 80x2 PR
conc curls 20x6, x6
kickbacks 25x4, x3

30m treadmill, 3% inc., 10m abs/stretching

diet sucked all weekend...although I did make some great salmon patties saturday after our workout   I will be glad when all this junk food is gone though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2008)

Society and restaurants have programmed us to want dessert after meals.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Do what I do B.... I threw all of the junk food in my garbage bin the day they collected... no looking back


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Society and restaurants have programmed us to want dessert after meals.



It's more than that.  It is a natural biological response.  I think  it is leftover from when we were monkeys and used to eat fruit to get vitamins and hydration, or something like that.

But society doesn't help.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> It's more than that.  It is a natural biological response.  I think  it is leftover from when we were monkeys and used to eat fruit to get vitamins and hydration, or something like that.
> 
> But society doesn't help.



I think its our subconscious body response to gain fat so we can survive starvation.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

...how about all the above?? hehehehe...

Monday went fairly well, we didn't have any gym time..but went hiking to find some good spots for turkey hunting, we have both always wanted to do it, so we figured this would be a good year   we found several good spots, and even heard some clucking in one spot   the season starts in March, and we are set!  hiking was about 20-30m maybe more...

diet was so-so...started out with leftover pizza, and a protein shake, then on first break I had WW bagel with Salmon, 2nd break was 3oz. imitation crab.  after work I had a huge protein bar with some yogurt.  after our hike I had a big chicken salad with FF ranch 

today is looking good so far...had a small salad before work, and 3oz crabmeat, 1st break will be WW bagel with tuna.  2nd break will be yogurt, and 3oz chix. I also have a protein shake to sip on through the night.  pre workout will be a protein shake and maybe a yogurt. and for my last meal I'm having this wonderful looking premade chicken fried rice by Contessa....it looks super yummy, 360cals ...we shalll see

be back later to post workout!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey B! All is looking well in here. It makes me laugh when you write that you are 135lb, im like 158lb so below 150lb is so far off for me! Oh well, Katt's idea of throwing all the junk food out is a good one. Me, i left all the choccies and biccies at home when i left Scotland - so my Mum and Dad are busy getting fat as we speak!


----------



## the other half (Jan 8, 2008)

b, why not just put your pizza in your protien shake?!!!!!!!
if i start the day off bad, i usually say what the fuck and end up eating like shit all day long. so hats off to you for sticking with it for the rest of the day.


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

lol    pizza and protein shake??   That sounds the other halfs favorite breakfast!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

sometimes you just gotta have some pizza with a shake...

here is todays workout...
pec deck 90x6, 100x3, x3
dec. bench 85x6, 95x4, x3 PR!!!
fly mach. 82.5x6, 85x4 PR!!
DB rows 40x6, 45x6, 50x3 PR!!
high iso lats 140x5, x5
DB pullover 50x6, 55x3 PR!!!
HISE shrugs 100x6, 120x6 PR!!

15m eliptical!


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW!  Look at all those PR's!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks all! 

may have a few more cals today than normal....storm woke me up early (only 3.5 hr.s of F*^* sleep!) and  have to go into work early so I decided to go ahead and do 30m on the treadmill.

meals look good....got up and ate a WW bagel with FF cream cheese, now I'm getting ready to eat 4oz chix with .5 cup green beans before work.  first break will be a salmon cup and a pudding.  2nd break will be 3oz chix and .5 cup green beans. 3rd break will be 3 oz. imitation crab and a yogurt.  gonna fit a protein shake in there somewhere.  after work it's a shake, and for my final meal Mexican Turkey burgers on WW buns and 1c. of green beans


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey B

you're doing excellent in here! and that last workout - riddled with PRs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2008)

I want a PR


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> if i start the day off bad, i usually say what the fuck and end up eating like shit all day long. so hats off to you for sticking with it for the rest of the day.



Im exactly the same. Good for you B - and great job on all those PR's, especially when you're taking in less cals than normal!


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't like it when I don't get enough sleep..... my eyes hurt!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

could it be from looking at me all the time!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> could it be from looking at me all the time!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

you suck


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

you guys are great 

got in a 30m walk outside Wednesday morning before all this and storms  was suppose to do legs Thursday morning....but got a few bits of bad news and really didn't feel like getting out of the house at all 

I got up today (friday for me  ) and did a circuit for my legs at home....and it was killer....I tried not to go overboard (too late!!) cause we are going to the club saturday night! (which means I will get cardio....I dance the whole time we're there which is about 4 hrs  )

2m treadmill, walk, level 10 
lunges x10
very wide split squats x10
SLDL with bands x10
calf raises x10
1m bike
2m treadmill, jog, level 1

repeat for 3 sets no rest in between


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

forgot to mention that yesterdays diet was ok, I just really didn't eat enough....had no appetite yesterday.

todays is starting off good....protein shake before workout, salmon steak and leftover fritatta before work. probably a can of tuna on first break....don't know about the rest yet...will post later 

lost 2lb this week...down to 132


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey, end of the day sweets are ok, just the right ones.  I read somewhere the brain is programmed to crave sweets after a meal, but don't remember why.  That's why the SF jello will always have a place in my pantry.



the enzymes the liver produces my friend...a 1/2 an apple after every meal with carbs help to replenish it and keep you from craving the sweets.  i also get away with SF jello or a small amount of yogurt.  helps the mind, body, and sole!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

heya sexy grats on the weight loss!

grats for kickin ass in the gym and at home (in bed and out LOL)

sorry to hear about the bad newes hope everything is OK!

how were the holidays for ya?  enjoy yourself?  i ended up working all of them but its all good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2008)

had pudding with my tuna...then 2nd break was WW bagel w/peanut butter and yogurt.  last meal was steak and potato soup with crackers

no workout today...looked at some more houses...gonna get it in tomorrow.

DB....I found out that an old friend of mine passed away on New Years eve...it hit me pretty hard I guess...part of life though


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey, end of the day sweets are ok, just the right ones. I read somewhere the brain is programmed to crave sweets after a meal, but don't remember why. That's why the SF jello will always have a place in my _belly....hmm....GET IN MAH BELLY!!!!_


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I want a PR


you can have one of mine...will be a while till I will be able to use them...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> had pudding with my tuna...then 2nd break was WW bagel w/peanut butter and yogurt. last meal was steak and potato soup with crackers
> 
> no workout today...looked at some more houses...gonna get it in tomorrow.
> 
> DB....I found out that an old friend of mine passed away on New Years eve...it hit me pretty hard I guess...part of life though


hey you!
Sorry about the loss of your friend. 
Looks like everything else is working out though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

that's a killer BW circuit

dancing is excellent cardio, and is good and fun from time to time...especially with some ladies, haha..well, not for you, but for me lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> DB....I found out that an old friend of mine passed away on New Years eve...it hit me pretty hard I guess...part of life though



Im sorry to hear it sweety.  Hope you feel better.

Holidays are never the same anymore for me...2 years ago my friend took his life right before x-mas.  I feel your pain just keep your head up hun.  If ya need to talk you know where to reach me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks all...dancing is off for the weekend...everyone cancelled due to lack of funds


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

was suppose to work out Saturday, but my stomach was bothering me all weedend....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's hoping that you get better!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

yep...me too, stomach is still messing up whenever I eat anything heavy...so going fairly light today...

Had a serving of special K protein plus w/skim milk, 1/2 apple, and a protien shake before work.  1st break will be yogurt with a fiber 1 bar, 2nd break will be 3oz sirloin with 1/2 c peas.....will post rest later


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> thanks all...dancing is off for the weekend...everyone cancelled due to lack of funds



Yeah, that's a big issue sometimes... we were going snowboarding this weekend, but by the time you pay the 45 dollars per ticket for each of us, plus gas to get there... it's still 170 or so dollars... geez.. 


Hope your stomach issues get better!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

wishing you all the best, B! stomach flu is the worst!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, that's a big issue sometimes... we were going snowboarding this weekend, but by the time you pay the 45 dollars per ticket for each of us, plus gas to get there... it's still 170 or so dollars... geez..
> 
> 
> Hope your stomach issues get better!


ho-lee-crap! That's all the more your tickets are? I'm not even sure that I can get discouunt tickets that cheap here... 
I'm hoping to get a season pass for next year.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

hiya B!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think it's the flu....maybe just a virus or something...it stopped long enough for me to get a workout in yesterday.. 

delts/arms
HS mil press 50x6, 60x6 PR!! 65x0 wiped out... 
rear lats 15x6, x6
cory curls 60x6, 62.5x4, x4  PR!
cable skulls 50x6, 60x6, 70x6 first time doing these..getting a feel for em..
rope curls 75x6, 80x6 PR!!
rope press 70x6, 80x6 PR!!
BB curls 45x2, x3  first time for these too...I've never been able to curl this much 
Bench dips 35x6, 45x6 PR!!

diet was so-so yesterday...at 6 I ate a candy bar...I was dying for something sweet.  I had 1/2 prot bar before and after workotu.  After our workout we looked at a bunch of houses, and stopped to eat Mexican...I did have a taco salad, but took off 75% of the cheese, and no guacamole or sour cream, it ended up around 400 cals. 

diet today so far was a bowl of special K, fiber one bar, and a cup of herbal tea (gotta remember to get more green tea!)  1st break will be WW bagel with PB and a pudding cup.  2nd break will be a tuna pouch with 3/4 cup of Peas.  I've also brought along a bit of dark chocolate to work to kill those sweet cravings...

we are bidding on a house today...wish us luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

look at you go, future homeowner! 
good to see you feeling better!


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't forget your protein Billie......  

ok - so -   you're not feeling good and  you get all those PR's????  I can't wait till you're feeling back to speed ... lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2008)

well, after looking at house again and doing paperwork...no time for cardio...

diet?? I don't even want to talk about it...

why doesn't someone open up a healthy restaurant somewhere that they serve fresh meats, brown rice, soups, etc.??  nothing processed or with a bunch of sodium/preservatives in it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wendy's beef patties are always fresh, never frozen...
is that helpful?

Actually, if u are in a hurry and need takeout, their chili is supposed to be fairly healthy. Get that and a potato and you are doing ok.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well, after looking at house again and doing paperwork...no time for cardio...
> 
> diet?? I don't even want to talk about it...
> 
> why doesn't someone open up a healthy restaurant somewhere that they serve fresh meats, brown rice, soups, etc.?? nothing processed or with a bunch of sodium/preservatives in it?


how about...YOU open up said such restaraunt?
ooohhh...u and Pylon! He's looking for a new job...


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well, after looking at house again and doing paperwork...no time for cardio...
> 
> diet?? I don't even want to talk about it...
> 
> why doesn't someone open up a healthy restaurant somewhere that they serve fresh meats, brown rice, soups, etc.??  nothing processed or with a bunch of sodium/preservatives in it?



Other than just ordering "sides"  our only option is one "health-food" restaurant.....

When I'm in a crunch, I usually go to the supermarket and pick up a few ounces of deli sliced meat and a cucumber or vege...something like that...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Other than just ordering "sides" our only option is one "health-food" restaurant.....
> 
> When I'm in a crunch, I usually go to the supermarket and pick up a few ounces of deli sliced meat and a cucumber or vege...something like that...


I get chicken nuggets....wait...I wasn't supposed to say that.....was I?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey B! 

Things are looking brilliant in here!! Whats with all the curls lady?? You won't be able to lift any food to your mouth after all that! 

Are you fully recovered now from your stomach episode? I wish you lots of luck on the housing front too. Its something that is just so far from my thoughts, and my budget


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

stomach flu. what ever. it was that dam pizza protien shake you like so much.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

holy shit look at all the PRs, excellent job

all the best with the house bidding!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks all...diet yesterday was excellent!!  started making a huge protein shake to drink through the night at work...keeps me filled up so I don't overeat (especially sweets!)

however...tweaked shoulder yesterday at work...which sucked for some of my lifts ...hopefully that will be better for my 3rd workout this week..

yesterdays workout...

rack deads 115x6, x6, x6 (damn shoulder....)
hacks 150x6, 160x6 PR!!, 170x6 PR!!
single HS leg ext. 25x4, x4
DB SLDL 60x6, 65x3, x4 PR!!
seated calves 135x4, x3, x4 PR!!

bid got turned down on house...she didn't want to come off price at all, and the whole kitchen needed work


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

good thing about being in a buyer's market...multiple homes to choose from. Go to the next one...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

PRs every place i look B!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

My God - im sure you'll agree we need a PR smilie!

Hope the shoulder recovers okay. There's nothing worse than injury holding you back when you're doing so well


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> good thing about being in a buyer's market...multiple homes to choose from. Go to the next one...



Exactly!!!   Our market is saturated also.... they figure there's enough inventory to last 2-3 years..    Screw that seller... there's another one that will be more hungry to take your money


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> rack deads 115x6, x6, x6 (damn shoulder....)
> hacks 150x6, 160x6 PR!!, 170x6 PR!!
> single HS leg ext. 25x4, x4
> DB SLDL 60x6, 65x3, x4 PR!!
> ...




Great job on all the PRs!

As for the house, don't worry about it.  Right now, and for a long time, it's a buyer's market.  And the longer is takes you to find a house, the less expensive that house is going to be.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks all for the encouraging words on the house....we have been looking every day this week....for my own sanity I took yesterday off from the gym, and will go today (friday)  I have been working 10hrs a day, looking at houses at least 3, plus working out etc...doesn't leave much time for sleep!

yesterdays diet was good....tuna filet and carrots before work, an apple and protein smoothie on first break, 2nd break was 2oz. crab meat, 3rd break was a shrimp and chicken stir fry.  came home, made turkey sloppy joes with teriyaki brown rice.  then had 1/2 cinnamon bagel with FF cream cheese.

Todays looks like this...before work...turkey sloppy joe and small bowl special K protein plus with skim, 1st break fiber one bar and coffee, 2nd break 2oz crab and salmon cup, 3rd break is 4oz turkey and 1/2 c. carrots.  pre workout will be a peice of toat and 1 whole egg.  afterwards will be an egg white omlette with 1/2 cinnamon bagel and FF Cream cheese  plus fit a protien shake in there somewhere....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

I want sloppy joes...hhmmm...manwich....


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I want sloppy joes...hhmmm...manwich....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


>


she used turkey...I can use turkey....can I? puh-lease?????
:bounce:


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


>



god, just let the  man have his sloppy joes, would ya!!!!


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

b, you can just do what i did. i married into my house. just dont tell her ok.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2008)

since we are being honest...I didn't end up eating my last meal of omlette/bagel...we got home late and ended up having pizza instead...and none of you could be more dissapointed in me than I am 

here is yesterdays workout...cut it a bit short because of the shoulder...

inc. HS bench 70x6, x6, x6
HS bench 70x6, x6
row machine 110x6, x6, x6
u/h lat PD 80x6, x6
HISE shrugs 100x6, x6

thinking of going back to HIT soon....anyone got any other workouts that will give me more time for cardio???


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

Why don't you try combining weights and cardio? When i did 2 x 15 for a couple months i was amazed at how high my heart rate got and how fast my workouts became. I was taking a 90s RI between sets, and with only 5-6 exercises you could be outta there in just over half an hour.

Just a thought - and don't worry about the pizza! Jeez, i wish pizza was all i had to worry about


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2008)

think we are gonna do a circuit or something....more to come


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 21, 2008)

diet was great today....probably start the circuit training program tomorrow...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> diet was great today....probably start the circuit training program tomorrow...



That's good now your gonna grow to hate circuit training but at the same time youll love it!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

great workout B and no worries about the pizza, a little here and there never hurt anyone!

yeah circuits are excellent, as I found out over Christmas break, for the HR. I underestimated them for sure!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

here is the new workout! Full body, 2 times a week, hopefully will give us more time for cardio...diet was good today, with my only weakness being a glazed dunkin donuts....

squats 70x25
bench 70x10
leg curls 50x12
DB mil press 20x11
leg ext. 60x15
cable row 50x23
leg press 270x8
db curls 15x10
seated calves 45x20
v-bar press 60x20
crunchesx20

upper body was pretty weak today, but lower body went well, anything over 15 reps I increase the weight for next time   forgot to check clock, but whole thing took 15-20m


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

15-20 minutes!?!   You musta had really short RI's there?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

ho-lee-crap!
You did a det of squats for 25reps? you animal!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that is a speed workout!

Love Dunkin Donuts!! On my way home i sometimes walk through Euston train station and they have a Krispy Kremes stall there - honestly it's like a test of willpower every time i walk past. Some days if im feeling particularly weak, i just don't go home that way


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had my weight too low for squats apparantly...and ZERO RI between...just enough time to walk/jog to next station   I was afraid it wasn't going to be a challenge...and I was wrong


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

Sheesh kebabs woman - you're mental


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

diet not horrible...but I did get my hands on some chex mix 

so...what do you do when you fry your legs in the gym and can barely walk?? You hurt them some more....  

20m run/walk 1.55 miles, 20:48

yes...you are in the right journal...I did some cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2008)

Pizza, 25-rep squats, and cardio.  Yep, Billie's journal.


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

it took a while but i really started to like the full body workout. it will kick your ass in a good way.
good job and good luck with it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

That workout would destroy my blood sugar and send me into a coma or an asthma attack.



b_reed23 said:


> here is the new workout! Full body, 2 times a week, hopefully will give us more time for cardio...diet was good today, with my only weakness being a glazed dunkin donuts....
> 
> squats 70x25
> bench 70x10
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)

hey all! was suppose to do cardio this morning....but my legs are all wobbly and sore, plus I'm exhausted from work.  we have been working 10 or more hours all week, and will be in here 7 days this week...the stress there has been through the roof, which is making a small dent in my progress/diet.  I need to get into a new field


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 25, 2008)

Girl, don't sweat the pizza.  2 slices Pepp pizza from Pizza Hut is only 680 calories.

You know good and well that one pound is equal to 3500 calories.  I doubt you ate 3500 calories of pizza!  

And besides, you expend way more than 3500 calories working out each week I KNOW THAT FOR SURE!

You're doing great!

I'm actually thinking of going into a new field myself!  I'll keep you in my prayers that something opens up for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm...might have to try this whole body workout thing...you cna have pizza with it? NOICE!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm actually thinking of going into a new field myself!


care to elaborate, ms. thang?


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't like donuts.... but pizza.. especially when I'm dieting.. I think I could come close to that 3500 cals... .no prob..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

I stay away from doughnuts....I do like 'em...so try and keep away from the temptation...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I don't like donuts.... but pizza.. especially when I'm dieting.. I think I could come close to that 3500 cals... .no prob..



You wanna see a binge eater watch me get ahold of some cheesecake.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

I think we had this conversation back when..... weren't we having cheat days together???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2008)

here is fridays...

hacks 90x20
inc. DB bench 25x12
DB SLDL 35x12
DB shrugs 35x17
Single HS leg ext. 15x10
lat PD 70x8
med. ball squats 9x16
hammers 15x12
standing calves 60x15
kickbacks 12x20
kn. cable crunches 100x15


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

'morning!


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

20's for hack squats...  good for you!!  How are you liking the full body workout?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> I think we had this conversation back when..... weren't we having cheat days together???



Haha yeah i remember subway was where we were gonna binge eat on our cheat days!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> here is fridays...
> 
> hacks 90x20
> inc. DB bench 25x12
> ...



great workout B those are some very nice cable crunches!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey B! How's things?

Looks like you're still really busy with work, huh?  That full body workout looks like a killer, but i feel your need for pizza too - one of my favourite things! Oh and 3500 kcal on pizza?? No problem, just watch me follow it up with some ridiculous amount of dessert too


----------



## the other half (Jan 29, 2008)

pizza, did  some one say pizza, i must be in B's journal.
dam now im getting hungry, and i think we have 1 piece left over from dinner on sunday. ha.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking we need to see a workout in here.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)

here is is from yesterday!  and to answer your question Katt..they are exhausting...and fun 

smith mach squats 90x10
db bench 30x12
leg curls 50x10
rear lats 12x11
lunges 12x15
t-bar rows 45x10
leg press 270x10
rope press 70x8
seated calves 55x13
skulls 35x15
ab solo 5x17

15m bike

today...30m walk on treadmill

yippee...2 days with cardio


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2008)

You are totally my hero


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

how ya doin fitty??

25m walk today, it's cold as F%^& outside!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2008)

heya hot stuff whats shakin?  still workin like an animal?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2008)

yep, 7 days a week last week, 10-12hrs a day...still trying to buy a house, get married, and possibly start taking some online classes...exhausted, but pushing on!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2008)

Heya Billie!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> yep, 7 days a week last week, 10-12hrs a day...still trying to buy a house, get married, and possibly start taking some online classes...exhausted, but pushing on!



Wow!

Respect to you, B! Hope you're well


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how ya doin fitty??
> 
> 25m walk today, it's cold as F%^& outside!!!!!!



Your crazy B! I aint gonna walk outside even if i got paid to do it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2008)

VERY icy out Thursday, so I didn't get in my 2nd weight workout yet 

so I did 30m on treadmill 1% incline for 1.65 miles, did some ab work too


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

better that nothing. 
if nothing else it helps bring down some of the stress.
keep smilin


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2008)

I come in here for constant motivation!

Damn Billie.....keep on keepin' on sista'.  You're a rock star


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought I posted my workout friday...but here is is...

hacks 100x16
fly mach 60x12
DB SLDL 35x12
HISE shrugs 60x15
leg ext. 70x13
HS high iso lats 90x12
med. ball squats 9x20
cory curls 40x12
stand. calves 80x15
rope press 60x13
powercrunch 25x20
med. ball crunches 9x25

15m bike

todays workout...
squats 90x12
HS bench 50x10
BB press 45x12
lunges 15x16
DB rows 30x11
hacks 110x10
preacher curl mach. 40x17
seated calves 55x15
o/h DB ext. 25x16
kn. cable cr. 110x20

10m eliptical...went to look at a house, so ran out of time!!  will check in everyones journal later


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

good job and good luck


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy house hunting!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

we loved the house and will probably bid on it...

on another note...been having stomach problems since Sunday (damn superbowl party....)  got bad enough today that I had to call in sick...so I don't know if I will get cardio in today or not   also only got 2hrs sleep because we had some tornados come through today...no damage to anyone we know, but the county to the west of us is demolished


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh no! That sounds terrible. I just can't imagine having severe weather like you guys. Everyone here goes nuts if it rains for more than 24 hours 

Hope your stomach is better soon, there's nothing worse is there?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you are all safe and well!


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 7, 2008)

hi b!!

gosh. been so long since i've been here! how are things? are you getting ready to post stats over at EB?? I think they have to be posted on Mar. 1.

I'm officially out of it. I cant even do weighted squats anymore.  

Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah its good to hear your safe B tornadoes are not to be messed with.


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad you guys were ok - I was just watching that on the news and was going to ask you if they were in your area.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2008)

if any of you have seen Jackson, TN on the news...I am the next town east of there...I don't know how it missed us...it hit everywhere around our city...we must have had a lot of prayers 

Shelifts...probably gonna drop out myself...I have no time for heavy lifting right now....just focusing on MAKING it to the gym right now...not doing anything competetive 

Thursdays workout....
deadlifts 95x10  ok...popped both knees and tweaked back on first rep 
pec deck 70x20
db sldl 35x15
upright rows 35x10
single HS leg ext. 15x15
lat PD 70x15
wide med. ball quats (with bicep curl) 9x25
hammers 15x10
standing calves 100x15
kickbacks 15x12
stab ball cr. 9x10

a few more ab moves that I didn't write down also...
20m eliptical machine


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey B! 

I've seen some of the devastation on the news here, and its terrible. You must have an angel watching over you.

Honestly, living in this country we just don't get the exposure to this sort of extreme weather. I can't imagine how frightening it must be for you guys. 

Hope you're well and managing to get on with things


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

So after the knee pops and back tweak you still had a great workout! Now that's determination!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2008)

katt said:


> So after the knee pops and back tweak you still had a great workout! Now that's determination!




It's going to take more than knee pops and a back tweak to stop Billie.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2008)

actually they stopped me today....VERY bad day at work...messed up back/shoulder worse...and I am way too tired for any cardio....maybe I will have time for some tomorrow after work...have to work Friday night...may get dolled up for a valentines dance Saturday night if my stomach and back are better...I could sure use a few beers and a night of dancing


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

ok so you go out and have a few beers and dance and you know what you are gonna have tomorrow? a sore back, shoulders, feet, knees upset stomach and a head ache. like that is gonna make anything better. 

well have fun


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Always the optimist, huh?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

Go Billie - there's NOTHING a few cocktails and a good old boogie can't fix


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Go Billie - there's NOTHING a few cocktails and a good old boogie can't fix


 

Well, except alcholism.....


Have a good one, don't do anything I would......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Well, except alcholism.....



...and dance fever...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2008)

had a good time saturday...except I came home and stubbed my toe on a door facing, it is bruised and swollen and hard to walk on, so hopefully it is not broken   only I would do something so stupid...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok so you go out and have a few beers and dance and you know what you are gonna have tomorrow? a sore back, shoulders, feet, knees upset stomach and a head ache. like that is gonna make anything better.



It seems that you forgot the part about the swollen/broken toe.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

if i would have thrown that in there, she would have held me responsible for it. besides, you know she wasnt walking to straight, doors openigs are pretty wide


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a bunch of dishes in my hand so I couldn't see...plus I am not graceful anyways....

did 30m on treadmill today...weights tomorrow!


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

well at least you have a doorway to walk through. 
how is the clean up going there?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Heya B!  How's the toe?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

cleanup...going ok...havent' heard much the last 2 days or so, so I will update as I hear it..

as far as the toe....i can't beleive how bruised it is!  when I put ice on it, the bruising and swelling goes down, but a couple hours later, it's there again...I think I will skip calves this week, just because I think they will be impossible...trying to go up or down stairs is very, very painful....should be good by next week I hope


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2008)

Hope nothing's broken.  Keep icing it, keep it elevated when you can.  Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

Man, toes are the alltime worst!  There's not a thing you can do about it, is there?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

it's getting better 

todays workout...
smith squats 90x11
inc. bench 55x20
leg curls 50x15
arnolds 15x10
lunges 20x10
mach rows 80x12
leg press 270x12
HS curl machine 25x8
v-bar press 70x16

ab work

15m stationary bike
30m treadmill walk


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

I see that toe cant stop you from doing great in the gym B!


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

dam, you did lunges also!!!!!!
you people are crazy.

way to get in there n geter done. that is some high reps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks all...the only thing I left out was calves, will start those again next week


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> trying to go up or down stairs is very, very painful....



And just how does Cody get off the hook here?    He should be carrying you up and down.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2008)

took the day off today (also ate pizza...don't tell!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2008)

jellybean

Ah ha....so Cody took the day off AND ate pizza.

Well, that's okay -- just tell him like I told Brad before his reunion when he wanted to eat cookies, I said "okay, you be the fat ass at your reunion".  
You could tell Cody, "you be the fat ass at your wedding"


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

hey B! Hows things going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey all...sorry I've been MIA...got stuck working 5hrs of OT thursday, and some on friday...so didn't have time to post in here....but I have been lurking   here is the rest of last weeks workouts...

2/14/08 25m walk
2/15/08
hacks 110x15
DB bench 30x12
DB SLDL 45x10
HISE shrugs 80x16
leg ext. 70x15
lat PD 70x15
Med. ball squats w/curl 9x20
hammers 15x10
kickbacks 15x12
misc. ab  work

will catch up later after work (and cardio)  my goal this week is to get in at least a little bit EVERY day....I don't care if it's only 10 or 15m I want cardio every day this week


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck with getting in the cardio... I am being diligent about it from now on... at least 3 times per week if not more..


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 18, 2008)

day 1 for me....20m on the treadmill, steady walk  1 down, 4 to go


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 18, 2008)

hi all...somehow I have seriously messed up my left shoulder...noticed it was tired after work yesterday, and for about 4hrs before bed it was just a nagging sort of pain, so cody rubbed it for a while...the pain seemed localized in one spot on my left shoulder blade...after rubbing it seemed to feel a bit better, but I woke up today, and the pain is so horrible I couldn't lift my arm above my head to brush my hair, just the slightest move of either arm is painful to the point of taking my breath away...I've taken some ibuprof. and put some biofreeze on it, with some heat, but I don't know how I'm going to get through the night at work     anyone have any other suggestions?  it is now huring all the way across my neck and shoulder blades, and a bit around my collar bone.  I don't even remember doing anything to hurt it yesterday unless it happened when I dumped our big tub of metal at work....but I don't remember any pain while doing it...maybe it will get better through the night and I can still hit the gym...lets hope!


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

That doesn't sound good at all B -  the cold/hot thing is what I would do.. but that much pain, you should probably get it checked out????


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

its a bit better, but i decided to wait on the gym for now....i did do 25m on the treadmill. i also laid in the tanning bed for 10m it really seemed to help my shoulder   will get it checked out if it doesn't feel better in a couple days


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 19, 2008)

B

How's the shoulder?  Remember a couple of weeks ago when I had the same issue?  I had a stress knot under my scapula that required multiple massages.  I'd suggest that and then see a doc if it doesn't get any better.  As of right now, you're doing good with the ice and heat.  Try to stretch out your back too -- a lot!  Grab a hold of a door or something sturdy and then stretch back with your arms outstretched.  It will feel so good! 
Another good stretch you could do would be to grab a door facing and cross your arm in front of you -- you're kinda opening up your shoulder blades.

Hope you feel better darling!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've tried that Tam...and it's painful...but I think getting better.  had trouble sleeping last night....apparantly the insomnia is making the rounds...Katt gave it to me!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2008)

well y'all keep that S$^& over there....I don't need it.  

Glad it's getting a little better.  YOu might try sleeping on a heating pad too if you have one.  Just remembe to put it on low heat


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you see my note on counting backwards?  It works, I promise.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2008)

decided to lift today...but only did stuff that didn't mess up shoulder, which meant all lower body...the zercher squats were a bad idea....

HS leg curls 45x10
Single HS leg ext. 20x10
seated calves 55x16
zercher squats 95x6
leg curls 50x12
lunges 20x12
med. ball squats 10x20

abs 

20m bike


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

How's that toe feeling?  All better?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2008)

not exactly


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Swollen?  Discolored?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 21, 2008)

eh, it just tweaks every once in a while when I wear my steel toed shoes to work 

1 hr. treadmill today, 3.17 miles


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> eh, it just tweaks every once in a while when I wear my steel toed shoes to work
> 
> 1 hr. treadmill today, 3.17 miles



Yeah, I know that feeling.  Good to see it's not slowing you down!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

decided to wait on another weighted workout until next week to give my shoulder just a bit more rest...just in case 

30m treadmill walk, 15m at level 4, 15m at level 0

cardio all 5 days this week...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

however I fell off the "eating good" wagon today...stupid girl scouts and their freakin cookies.....


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I've tried that Tam...and it's painful...but I think getting better.  had trouble sleeping last night....apparantly the insomnia is making the rounds...Katt gave it to me!!!




WHATTTTT???  Blame it someone else but yourself,, yeah,, I see how you roll.. lol

Ok, seriously, on the girl scout cookies, I could literally eat a couple boxes myself.. 

That's why I keep them in the freezer in my garage......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

It might be forgivable.  What kind of cookies were they?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2008)

samoas....the unforgivable cookie....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2008)

oh god cookies lets not talk about that!  LOL you just made me hungry!

yea insomnia is my middle name...i am sick of midnight shifts even at home i sleep all day and am up all night on my rare day off.  it blows!

hows the shoulder feeling?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

shoulder still has that nagging feeling once in a while...

did 30m walk today, 1.59 miles


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Walking off those remaining cookie calories I see..


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> shoulder still has that nagging feeling once in a while...
> 
> did 30m walk today, 1.59 miles



I think you need a longer walk lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Take it easy with the shoulder Sister Billie, trust me!!! Hope all is well otherwise my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I think you need a longer walk lol.


 

waddya mean??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mornin' jellybean


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2008)

hiya Tam!! here is todays workout...

smith squats 90x12
DB flys 15x17
leg curls 50x15
DB shrugs 40x17
leg ext. 80x12
lat PD 80x10
med. ball squats with curl 20x12
rope curls 60x10
stand. calves 100x10
st. bar press 70x17
powercrunch 30x12
dec. crunch x10

45m treadmill, 2.44 miles


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

still hard at it. that a girl.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Billie! 

Glad to see you're back at the weights, i guess your shoulder must be feeling better? Im surprised to see you doing flys though, they always remind me not to push my luck if my shoulder is getting a bit sore again


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

hey B, me again!

Are you doing the EB Womens Strength contest at EB? It's just that sdb is collecting all our numbers by the end of the week and is going to post the results on Monday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2008)

nope, I haven't even been over there in a long time, between my shoulder, and major lack of time and energy, I didn't have time to work on strength over the last couple of months...sorry!

1 hr. walk on treadmill today, 3.07 miles


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh no!

Okay, well i'll let sdb know. She was asking after you


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie, hope the shoulder is 100%!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks Sam and Arch...shoulder is just about healed up, I think it was just too much stress on it working 10-12hrs a day, 7 days a week, I've been stretching it every day and that seems to help a lot!!!

15m of walking before work today...I felt bad about missing cardio on Wednesday (busy with church and bridesmaids dresses) so I am doing 2 cardio sessions today, for a total of 5 cardio sessions again this week!!! WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

You're just an animal!


How are things going with wedding plans?


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

When's the wedding date??   Are you guys going on a honeymoon?? If so, where?  What are your colors for the dresses, etc?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all!! things are going great, and the date is on October 25th.  I have pics of my dress and the bridesmaid dresses on another computer, so I will post those and my workout later  

we are going with an autumn theme, deep reds, oranges, golds, browns, etc.  our bridesmaids dresses are going to be champagne with white sashes.  the church was beautiful, all burgandy inside, so that was a plus


----------



## the other half (Feb 29, 2008)

ha, silly me. when you said autumn colors, i was thinking cool they are gonna be wearing camo outfits. probably gonna go hunting right after the ceremony.  what a terrific wife you are gonna make.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

She is a terrific wife, she just needed to find the terrific man.  I think Cody fits that bill.

Billie, I hope I'm getting an invitation......


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

CONGRATS on the Wedding Date Sister Billie, Awesome!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hi all!! things are going great, and the date is on October 25th.  I have pics of my dress and the bridesmaid dresses on another computer, so I will post those and my workout later
> 
> we are going with an autumn theme, deep reds, oranges, golds, browns, etc.  our bridesmaids dresses are going to be champagne with white sashes.  the church was beautiful, all burgandy inside, so that was a plus



Sounds gorgeous!

I wish you both all the luck in the world


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

*dresses..*

ok...first things first...here is my dress and the bridesmaids dresses....

also, we are going to go to the smoky mountains for our honeymoon...it should be beautiful that time of year!! 

Tam...yep, your getting an invite, and I guess because you have all those dirt bikes and 4 wheelers laying around, I know what I'll get for a wedding present    Cody used to race 4 wheelers, and I am very SLOWLY learning how hahahaha


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

here is Fridays workout....
Hacks 120x15
pec deck 80x12
DB SLDL 45x8
front raises 12x10
HS leg ext. 20x8
DB row 30x10
leg press 270x15
cory curls 40x12
seated calves 60x15
o/h DB ext. 30x12

10m eliptical
30m treadmill 1.5 miles

today..30m jog/walk intervals 1.86 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm actually giving you guys my ATV......but don't tell Cody


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> here is Fridays workout....
> Hacks 120x15
> pec deck 80x12
> DB SLDL 45x8
> ...


today's the day to submit stats for the EB strength contest. are you still doing it?


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm actually giving you guys my ATV......but don't tell Cody



someone better give her a bubble to get inside of while riding, she seems to hurt herself alot.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

hey, so does Tammy!!  I'm not that accident prone when it comes to stuff like that!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG - those dresses are GORGEOUS!!

I've come over all girly (doesn't happen very often!) but the bridesmaid dresses are so beautiful. Wow - you have such great taste


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks Sam...Cody did help pick out all the dresses 

todays workout...
squats 95x15
pushups x10
HS leg curls 45x12
upright rows 45x8
BB lunges 45x12
seated cable rows 60x17
med. ball squats w/curl 20x10
DB curls 15x8
standing calves 100x12
v-bar press 80x12
stab. ball crunchx15
kn. cable crunches 90x15
lying leg raises x15

10m eliptical
15m treadmill .73mi

...and I'm wiped out!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Cody did help pick out all the dresses from his closet


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

the dress pictures are absolutely gorgeous!  That will be a very "picture perfect" wedding....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

AWESOME w/o's Sister Billie, Keep it up!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>



who let him in here?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2008)

no cardio today, and unfortunatly I made choco chip cookies...anyone wanna guess what happened??


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

you mailed them to us?:bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2008)

You threw them in the trash?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2008)

ya'll are funny....hehehehehehe....

anyways, I just can't seem to get better with this sinus crap, I called in sick Monday, felt fine Tuesday and Wednesday, and woke up today feeling worse than ever, my sinuses drained all night, so not only do I have a sore throat, headache, etc. I am also feeling sick to my stomach.  Worse part is that I can't call in cause I can't afford to have 2 days off in a week 
wish me luck getting over this shit!


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2008)

good luck!  That cold seems to be really getting the rounds in... here even.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope you get to feeling better sweetie.  I think you should go to a doc in the box (PrimaCare) (CareNow) and get something.  I would hate for you to get a sinus infections or a respiratory infection.  You need a nice decongestant, maybe something with guaffinessin in it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> ha, silly me. when you said autumn colors, i was thinking cool they are gonna be wearing camo outfits. probably gonna go hunting right after the ceremony.  what a terrific wife you are gonna make.



YES!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

good luck girl wish you the best.





b_reed23 said:


> ya'll are funny....hehehehehehe....
> 
> anyways, I just can't seem to get better with this sinus crap, I called in sick Monday, felt fine Tuesday and Wednesday, and woke up today feeling worse than ever, my sinuses drained all night, so not only do I have a sore throat, headache, etc. I am also feeling sick to my stomach.  Worse part is that I can't call in cause I can't afford to have 2 days off in a week
> wish me luck getting over this shit!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2008)

It seems like I am always getting sick...what can I take besides my multi and vitamin C to help prevent all this stuff??


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> It seems like I am always getting sick...what can I take besides my multi and vitamin C to help prevent all this stuff??



I take zinc because vitamin C you can get enough from your diet. On top of that though, i don't know. I take zinc and a multivit (as well as CLO and ALA) every day and i havent been properly sick in about 3 years. 

Im hoping you got to eat those cookies _before_ you got sick?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

billie try some zicam...the nasal swab is amazing!  Get the one that has the Q-tip on the box...just snap it open and rub it inside your nostril while taking deep breaths.

Try this stack its what I use and it works all the time!  Motrin (headache etcc), Zicam (nasal congestion and reliefe), and Sudafed (general congestion and reliefe) (sp?).  That should clear you up in no time!  Also may want to try those vicks shower tabs I love them things.

Knock on wood with all the veggies and fruits I've been eating this winter season for my diet I have gotten so many vits and mins I have been doing pretty solid.  

Workouts are looking really good in here!  Ansd your wedding dress is amazing sweety...you got one lucky guy there


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> It seems like I am always getting sick...what can I take besides my multi and vitamin C to help prevent all this stuff??



I truly believe Glutamine helps with this and drinking green tea.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Brutus....Green tea truly helps, I'm a total believer in that.  Also, another quick little thing that you can do is use a saline nasal solution every so often.  It's easy to use, and it acts like a sinus passage detox, totally clearing out your system.

Oh yeah, get that Zicam stuff, that's what my docs recommend here.  It is good stuff.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

or i have a really good white substance(might be illegal), it doesn't really help get you over your sickness, but you will feel really good!!!!

hope you are feeling better. just kick back and let your man take care of you.
you will get to see if he is good at playing doctor!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2008)

2 peices of news! One..I finally went to the doctor and got a shot and some antibiotics...so back to work tomorrow 

Second..we finally got the contract back on the house we wanted and we are having the inspection done tomorrow and go to the Mortgage company on Wednesday to get things worked out so...keep your fingers crossed!!

back on the healthy eating wagon tomorrow...I've been eating everything in sight, and the antibiotics do NOT help!


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaa:bounce:


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

My fingers are Crossed for ya Sister Billie, wishin ya nothin but the best!!! Hope you feel better quickly!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

well, I thought I was feeling better....all I have had to eat today was yogurt, 3oz chicken, and some noodles    I feel like crap...antibiotics must be making me sick or something (I hope)  also running a small fever....


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry your not feeling better Billie...  Good eating is *so incredibly hard *to do when your sick,, all you want is comfort food when you feel miserable.. at least I do..

Mine is tomato soup.. made w/water, but I still have to put a whole sleeve of Ritz crackers in it..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't been able to really eat anything good or bad without it coming up...I did just finish a very small bowl of icecream


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

oohhhh.... flu.....  

That's worse...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

This may or may not work for you, but when my stomach is rebelling against all other food intake, I find that protein shakes are sometimes tolerable.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> This may or may not work for you, but when my stomach is rebelling against all other food intake, I find that protein shakes are sometimes tolerable.



I use Syntrax Nectar whey isolate post workouts only (cause it is a little on the expensive side), and if I put enough water in the shaker cup, it winds up as the consistency of water or juice, and since the Nectar is all fruit flavors (lemonade, cherry, iced tea--my favorite), it is like drinking a glass of juice, so I can see it being tolerable with a bad stomach.  If you can hold down a glass of iced tea, I am pretty sure you could hold this down too.

Feel better Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> oohhhh.... flu.....
> 
> That's worse...


 

I HOPE it's not the flu...I think it's a reaction to the antibiotics 

thanks for all the well wishes guys!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Heres to a QUICK recovery!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

being sick blows!!!!!!!! we want our old billie back!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope you get well soon Billie!

My advice to you when taking antibiotics is make sure you are eating probiotics to repopulate your gut and intestines with 'good' bacteria, otherwise you might end up with a sore stomach because you cant digest your food properly.

Full of good advice huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks Sam, and all! 

Cody is sick too now...another trip to the Doc..meds for him, more for me cause I'm not getting better, off work all week


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2008)

hi! just wanted to let everyone know that I am slowly getting better  I will be back at work Monday   I am finally able to eat (unfortunatly)  Cody's Mom brought us Chicken and dumplings and some kick ass brownies...so I am gonna have a TON of work to do when I'm better 

Cody is feeling better already, and we finally got his truck out of the shop (lowered and new front bumper...he is so proud!  I will post pics later)

We had the house inspected and it was a no-go there is WAY too much wrong with the house...so the search continues 

I am also starting an abs class and walking 2 times a week for about 5 other women right now.  We are going to meet at the local lake and I am gonna run everyone through an ab routine and walk a couple miles, I am also helping them with their nutrition, it should be fun!  I also need to start training for the annual 5k which is the first week of May this year!!  I hope I get to feeling better soon!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad you two are on the rebound, sorry about the house, but better to find out now than too late!!! Best Wishes Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

20m walk today, 1 mile


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Any news on the House front??? Best Wishes to you Sister Billie!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

still looking for a house....

on a positive note...it should be back into the gym tomorrow!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you on the house hunting front! That's a great idea too about meeting up with others to go walking together 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Billie!   It's good to see you guys are being smart about house hunting.. you wouldn't believe the amount of people buy the "good priced" homes here without an inspection and then are screwed after..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

hey there billie 

i see you on people's journals all the time.  thought i'd stop in and say 'hi'.  
ooooh, you're sick?  hope you feel better soon!

looking for a house?  sounds like fun


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

Back again to the house search huh? That sucks ,but its all part of the game in the house market.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks all!!

here is from yesterday...

hacks 140x10
pec deck 80x12
DB SLDL 45x10
front raises 12x12
single HS leg ext. 25x6
db row 30x10
leg press 270x15
cory curls 40x15
seated calves 90x10
o/h DB ext. 30x12
ab work

30m treadmill, 4% incline, 1.55 miles

felt super weak today...hope it doesn't take too much longer to recover from this crap!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats an inspired workout - especially when you don't feel 100%. Better make sure you're eating enough to recover my dear


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

so you have posted "hacks" im assuming that this hack squats, not hacking up flem,or is it both.

hope you get back to being as normal as you can. we really miss you in here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2008)

30m on treadmill today, nothing special


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a solid w/o to me Sister Billie, be careful until your 100% though, High Intensity really drains you!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> so you have posted "hacks" im assuming that this hack squats, not hacking up flem,or is it both.



140lb of phlegm x 10???

Christ - no wonder you're sick!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks all...

Sam..it felt like that much phlegm at some points last week!! 

here is todays workout!

squats 105x10
pushups x10
HS leg curls 45x15
upright rows 45x8
lat PD 80x12
leg ext. 80x15
split DB squats 20x20
dB curls 15x15
standing calves 100x12
v-bar press 80x15

abs/yoga poses


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

did 1.5 miles today with some jogging thrown in...took me 25 minutes  my legs hurt from yesterday, I'm weak from being sick, and to be honest I am out of shape it was pretty dissapointing, but if the weather stays nice maybe I can improve before May 

I have to work all weekend....so happy Easter to all!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Great w/o and Happy Easter to you both as well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiyta Billie! How's things!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

How was your Easter?  Are you feeling a little better/stronger today?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy easter B sry its late lol.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello there! Hows things?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, first of all, lets pretend that last week never happened, lots of stress goin on, but hopefully things are on track now...back to working out and eating right next week.  

I am having such a hard time sticking to eating the way I am suppose to...I have no self control whatsoever with junk food, and I live with someone who eats it all the time!  I am so far from the body I used to have that it's just been depressing, and that makes me eat more    I am thinking about just compromising with him...I stop fussing over every macro I take in, and he tries to eat a bit better...maybe that could work for both of us??


----------



## Pylon (Mar 30, 2008)

Take control of the kitchen.  IF you do the cooking, you can make sure it is healthy.  And don't buy the junk food for the house.

(I'm in the same boat, so I know those things won't really work, but it's worth a shot!)


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2008)

Exactly right.. I don't even buy anything bad for the house.. we have started to do a "desert" night.. we have one once a week, we go to the store and get one thing.. single serving cake, ice cream.. and that's all we have for the week.. it's clean eating otherwise.  But, yeah if I have all that in the house, there's no way I'm not going to eat it..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

2 mile walk/jog today, 26:26


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

one really good punch to the jaw and he would have to wire it up. then you could eat really good while he is drinking out of a straw for 2 months.
just a thought.

hope all goes well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2008)

he would have to blend all his nachos....and I beleive he would try it at least once 

well, for Tuesday I was suppose to lift, but my legs were killing me from running on Monday, so I decide to do this Yoga workout, I figure it will be relaxing and stretch my muscles out...WELL...it was pretty advanced, and now I'm even more sore...lol....gonna pop a few tylenol and hopefully I can walk enough to get to the gym 

Tuesday...40m Yoga, advanced moves


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

well, after a full day of tylenol...my shoulders have now disowned me and my legs have went on strike...who knew yoga could kill your muscles like that?? I loooooove it!! 

had to force my way through this workout...but I did it!!! 

smith squats 90x10
DB fly 20x8
leg curls 50x15
db shrugs 45x12
lunges 20x9
t-bar rows 45x8
leg press 270x12
rope curls 60x12
seated calves 70x10
rope press 60x12

20m walk, 1 mile


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2008)

Way to work through it, B!


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

its great to have you back amongst us crazy folks.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

it's good to be back, I have gained SO much weight


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2008)

well, today was tanning/cardio for me...

40m walk on treadmill....my legs feel like they are gonna fall off!! 
15m yoga poses

tomorrow is weights again!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

Good work, B!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well, after a full day of tylenol...




That was so funny!  I nearly spit out my water.

Looks like all is well in here!

Sooo.....did Cody blend up those nachos?  Hysterical!

I'm back to the gym today too jellybean.  By the way, if you have a steam room at the gym, try that to open up your pores before you go for your run.  It might help with the nose cloggin' up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

no steam room, but damn, that sounds nice!!


here is todays workout!!

bench 75x8
db SLDL 45x10
DB mil press 20x10
leg ext. 90x12
high iso lats 90x12
split squats 25x15
preachers 35x8
stand calves 100x15
kickbacks 15x10

1 mile run, 11:37...this HAS to improve


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks countryboy....welcome to my journal!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

how about a bunch of us guys just chase you around for your cardio.

that way we would all get a good run in, cause cody would probably be chasing us.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

... and peeks in again ... yep, b_reed still doing her hottie thang


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

NT!!!!!! how have you been and WHERE have you been???

today....

2.5 mile jog/walk 30:21   I am slowly getting there I guess...
10m cool down


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

Miss Reed, I've been good thanks. Where have I been ... just doing the same old same old. Not much going on in my world that's different or exciting as of late.


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

2.5 miles is pretty darn good!!   I need to start my outdoor running... we just signed up for a 7K the first weekend of May..


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

katt said:


> 2.5 miles is pretty darn good!!   I need to start my outdoor running... we just signed up for a 7K the first weekend of May..



we?????!!!!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> we?????!!!!!!



..  all Katt's post say "WE"...



Isn't that why you are TOH??

B, nice pace for the jog / walk...  

You doing this outdoors?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

just on a treadmill for now...outside soon 

I have a 5k the 2nd weekend of May


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Billie! Best of luck for the 5K! Gosh, i would die 

Hows your training going?



countryboy said:


> ..  all Katt's post say "WE"..
> 
> Isn't that why you are TOH??



I notice it's the OTHER half and not the BETTER half ... LOL


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> just on a treadmill for now...outside soon
> 
> I have a 5k the 2nd weekend of May



Good Luck!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Billie! Best of luck for the 5K! Gosh, i would die
> 
> Hows your training going?
> 
> ...



yup...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

hi all, ran out of time in town to do weights, and I was starving, so we ate some damned fast food, I really need to start keeping a protein bar or something with me when I get that hungry 

anyways...not a total loss...cardio....
35m walk, 4% incline, 1.83 miles
1m run, 10:57, 39 second increase over last time!!!! 


Sam...to answer your question it's going "ok" I try to schedule a long run, and a mile run at least once a week, it's been raining, so it's all been on a treadmill, It will be a nice change of pace to run on pavement


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

have you done a lot of running outdoors?

Looking on info for good quality running shoes?  Not too many stores here that I would really trust the sales people...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

2nd weekend of May huh?  Hmmm....


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 8, 2008)

hi Billie, how goes it?  into this running around stuff, i see.  yuk!!  hate running.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Head up and Heart light!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

katt said:


> 2.5 miles is pretty darn good!!   I need to start my outdoor running... we just signed up for a 7K the first weekend of May..



Im very impressed Katt.



the other half said:


> we?????!!!!!!



LOL thats priceless


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

B -

If you get a chance, check out the Run for your Life 5K here in May.  It's a 5k costume race.  Funny stuff (though I can't imagine running in some of the costumes...)

I'm looking for a 5k the same weekend as yours.  May as well do it at the same time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2008)

sweet Py!!! That would be awsome!!!

here is todays workout...

smith squats 90x12
fly mach 60x12
leg curls 50x10
HISE shrugs 100x10
lunges 20x8
low iso lats 50x10
leg press 270x10
hammers 15x12
seated calves 70x10
skulls 40x11
stab. ball crunch x12, x12
oblique crunch x12, x12
planks, x35s, x25s

no cardio today...I'm pooped!!!

as you can see my weight and reps are already starting to go down from running/doing more cardio...I've increased my carbs and calories a little bit to give me some more energy hopefully.  I walked into the gym yesterday SUPER tired, so hopefully this helps!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

high volume workout there Billie - gosh! Keep it up, you're doing great!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

Great work, B.  There are a lot of 5K events that weekend in my area.  Are you registered for yours yet?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Great workout!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

hey there, b.  nice workout!  nice work on the planks


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 10, 2008)

hey, let me know if you and py enter one together.  I'll be the guy on the side of the road handing you water as you run by   Looking good, billie!  You still using creatine?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sammie...thanks, I'm trying!

Py....turning in my slip on Monday!!!  

CB..thanks, your doing great yourself!!

Nad...thanks!  they could be better though...

Boiler... thanks!!  I haven't used creatine since January, been trying to cut but it's not going well....grrrr...

Thursday....20m walk/run 1.6 miles, 19:20   I thought I would be able to run the whole time, but 1 mile in I got this awful pain in my lower abs...cramps almost...what could that be?? It's happened to me before 

also did 20m of pilates/yoga


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2008)

todays workout....

squats 105x6...shoulders 
inc. DB bench 25x10
db SLDL 45x10
BB press 45x9
leg ext. 90x12
mach row 80x15
split squats 25x12
cable curls 70x6 
standing calves 100x15
cl. grip bench 65x10
powercrunch 25x10, x10, x10
rev. crunch x15, x15, x15

10m eliptical


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Jeez, thats a good weight on the squats Billie. And you did all those exercises before doing Split Squats too - sheesh, that would've killed me. Squat variants are all done first with me, otherwise i would pass out


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work B!

So, your shoulders are holding back your squats?  How so?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm curious about your shoulders too Sister Billie, I still say that was an Excellent w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2008)

....it hurts my shoulders to put that much weight on them...I have trouble with standing calf machine sometimes too   some days they are ok, and some days they aren't, it all depends on what I do at work...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you looked into the manta ray, or a pad on the bar??? Just don't want you to miss out on a Great exercise because the bar husrts, ya know!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Here ya go, look at this Bodybuilding.com - Nick Nilsson - The 'Manta Ray' For Squats - Training Equipment Review!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2008)

I had considered it, but didn't know if they did any good...have you ever used one?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I had considered it, but didn't know if they did any good...have you ever used one?



Not myself personally, but they have one at GOLD's that I w/o at and several people use it!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

did you hurt your shoulders in the past and they're still recovering?  man, i know what it's like to not be able to lift as heavy you want to because of shoulder pain...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

Billie, what about trying Front Squats?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Arch...looking around at finding one...

Nad...my left rotator has always given me problems, but most of my shoulder issues are thanks to my job 

Sam...gonna give those a go this week or next week 


well...we measured out 5k in our neighborhood...and if we measured right, I finished today in 32:53!!!!  My old record was 36:38 so I shattered it if we measured right!!!!

so.............32:54 PR BABY!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad your lookin for one, they are supposed to really help!!! Awesome on the PR for running too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well...we measured out 5k in our neighborhood...and if we measured right, I finished today in 32:53!!!!  My old record was 36:38 so I shattered it if we measured right!!!!



if you measured it with a man, its probably longer than it really is 

So, congrats on the record!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Arch...looking around at finding one...
> 
> Nad...my left rotator has always given me problems, but most of my shoulder issues are thanks to my job
> 
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

can someone find me the running smiley??


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

nothing special today..just a 30m walk, 1.5 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> can someone find me the running smiley??


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

... for the 5k!

Nice job....


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

hmmm, guess you'll be following me here too.  are you an internet stalker?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

your irresistable boiler...what can I say??


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

well, if we are gonna do this, how about i walk behind YOU, lol


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job on the 5K B..! wow!  That's hauling some bootie!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

That smilie is so cute!

We need some new ones i reckon. I especially want the popcorn-eating one that turns up occasionally is there's a fight going down!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

here is todays workout!!!
Db bench 30x11
leg curls 50x15
DB shrugs 45x15
lunges 20x10
db rows 30x10
leg press 270x15
ez curls 35x10
seated calves 70x12
bench v-bar press 70x15...don't know the real name of this, but you kneel down away from the stack and rest your elbows on a bench and press, like a skull crusher..I got a GREAT pump from this!!! 

ok...cardio fever today...

20m eliptical, 1.45 miles
10:25 run on treadmill, 1 mile 
10m cool down


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> well, if we are gonna do this, how about i walk behind YOU, lol



hehehe ... fine choice


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

well, the only workout I got in yesterday was powershopping, and eating   The eating was probably not a good idea cause we are getting everything ready for this weekend. We are going to the Super Chevy Car show/Drag race this weekend, which means food and beer all weekend. 

has anyone ever heard of or tried the Anabolic/Metabolic diet?? It's a bit extreme, but I thought I may give it a shot after my race May 10th.  it's mostly all protein/fat through the week, then a carb up on the weekends....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2008)

jelly bean

Trip, your av is killin' my eyes.

Billie, keep up the good work with your runs -- looks really good.  Soon you'll be dropping the inches faster than you thought possible!  

I like the new running smiley.

Here are a couple more new ones.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2008)

Tamm...the 3rd one looks kinda perverted....

here is the last workout for the week, will be gone until Monday!!!

Front squats 65x10 
dec. DB bench 35x8
db sldl 45x8
front raises 12x12
leg ext. 90x12
lat PD 80x10
split squats 25x15
conc. curls 12x15
stand calves 100x15
o/h DB ext. 30x10
kn. cable cr. 100x15
dec. cr. x12
planks x40s, x30s

15m eliptical


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow - what a workout to end the week... your leg will be glad you're sitting all weekend... lol..   The race sounds fun!!  Any jet fuel cars there???? I LOVE those!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2008)

It kinda is Billie.....


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 18, 2008)

have a great weekend, billie!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

have a good one, billie!  nice work on the 5k, girl.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


>



Okay, just thought i'd check - it IS a threesome smiley!! How depressing is that ... even the smilies get more action than me 

Have a fantastic weekend B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

We had SO much damn fun this weekend that I called in sick on Monday to catch up on sleep   I will post pics later as soon as I resize everything!!!

Katt!! I got some vids of the Jetfuel cars igniting....will try to post that as well, what an adrenaline rush!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

That sounds so GREAT!!

And that is a gorgeous avi young lady, mmm mmmm


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt!! I got some vids of the Jetfuel cars *exploding*....will try to post that as well, what an adrenaline rush!!!



i DEFINITELY want to see that!



SamEaston said:


> Okay, just thought i'd check - it IS a threesome smiley!! How depressing is that ... even the smilies get more action than me
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend B!



i can sympathize with you, sam.  damn smilies...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2008)

Look how freakin' cute you are!!!!!   


I can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

here is a few pics from this weekend...to view more...click here


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

todays workout was simple...my calves hurt a lot from walking so much this weekend!!

1 mile run, 10:32
20m pilates/abs


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

Great pics, Billie.  Looks like you had a great weekend.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

Trips....we did!! I was telling Py that I think we walked at LEAST 5 miles everyday, the swap meet alone was 3 acres, and we were parked about a quarter mile away from that...unless you wanted to pay $8 a beer...you were gonna walk back to the truck....

I was glad we took so many pics...I know that I have gained some weight over the last couple years..(lets call it love )  but I still got it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2008)

You SO still got it!


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt!! I got some vids of the Jetfuel cars igniting....will try to post that as well, what an adrenaline rush!!!



AWESOME!!  I can't wait to see them....

Nothing like sitting in the stands when those things fly by,, your whole body is shaking,,,you feel tingly... almost as good as an orgasm...

but not quite..


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow - you weren't kidding when you said you took alot of pic's..

So... the boob licking shot???????


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow - you weren't kidding when you said you took alot of pic's..
> 
> So... the boob licking shot???????



Wait...what?  How did I miss that?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Wait...what?  How did I miss that?



OK, I found it.  I was hoping for a "self licking" kind of thing...


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> AWESOME!!  I can't wait to see them....
> 
> Nothing like sitting in the stands when those things fly by,, your whole body is shaking,,,you feel tingly... almost as good as an orgasm...
> 
> but not quite..



well now i know to quite waisting money on the battery operated toys and just go out and get an 8 inch toy with a jet engine.


man im so jealous, i miss going to good car shows. hopefully this year i will get to see a couple. i have a 68 camaro that has been put on hold for about 23 years now. im hoping that maybe in the next 20 i can get it done.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> man im so jealous, i miss going to good car shows. hopefully this year i will get to see a couple. i have a 68 camaro that has been put on hold for about 23 years now. im hoping that maybe in the next 20 i can get it done.


 

you have a a 68 camaro??? Pics??? I love those year models...my ultimate dream car though is a 67 Chevelle SS with a 396.....

Katt...I have the vid posted on Myspace...I had trouble uploading it here...and the boobie shot?? Those weren't even mine....Cody was just goofing off 

anyways...yesterdays workout!

smith squats 90x10
HS bench 50x10
Leg curls 50x15
upright rows 45x8
lunges 20x11
cable rows 70x11
leg press 270x13
DB curls 15x10
seated calves 70x10
bench dips 25x12

bike, 1 mile, level 7!! 4:25
treadmill 1 mile, level 5 for 10m, level 0 for 10m, =20 minutes 

will be running later today if the weather cooperates


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> well now i know to quite waisting money on the battery operated toys and just go out and get an 8 inch toy




EVERY WOMAN IN THE WORLD WISHES EVERY MAN IN THE WORLD WOULD SAY THE SAME THING.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Solid workout, Billy!  That's a lot of bench dips.

Lunges?  Lunges?!  

I'm partial to the '68 Barracuda Fastback (with the split rear window).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's one for ya DOMS....


1968 Plymouth Barracuda Race Car & Dove Tail Trailer For Sale By Owner


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love old muscle cars.....I'll stick with the 3 we have!  Unless someone wants to give me $180,000 for our Challenger!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Here's one for ya DOMS....
> 
> 
> 1968 Plymouth Barracuda Race Car & Dove Tail Trailer For Sale By Owner



I'm currently unemployed!  You tease me so! 

She's a beaut, too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aaaahhhh honey....I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2008)

the story of my life...never have money to buy the things I want 

well, ran a 5k today in 31:02  Thats another PR!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Girl, I'm gonna just start calling you PR


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

youre running time is just about as fast as that barracuda.

the chevelle you like is a sweet ride. 

i messed up when i was young, i had a neighbor that  had a 68 chevelle, and another friend that had a 68 firebird, i could have bought them both, but partying and playing with the girls was more of a priority.


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I love old muscle cars.....I'll stick with the 3 we have!  Unless someone wants to give me $180,000 for our Challenger!


so are you going to buy one of the new challengers when they come out?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Great job on the run!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like your kickin butt on your w/o's Sister Billie, and congrats on your Running PR!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

here is Saturdays workout...

front squats 65x10
HS inc. bench 50x11
DB SLDL 45x8
arnolds 20x9
leg ext. 90x10
row mach. 80x12
split squats 25x15
rope curls 65x11
stand. calves 100x15
kickbacks 15x15

1.5 on the eliptical, 18:05


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice job girl, and your photos are GREAT!

I like cars, but im more into motorbikes myself !

This one's for you


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

awww...thanks Sammie!! Everyone at work saw my pics and were like   I didn't know you looked like that outside of work!!

 gee...thanks guys


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2008)

yep ... I check in at the most appropriate times ... 

But the question is, did you ever loose IT?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

you know better NT...

todays workout....

5k jog....30:08  another.....PR!!!!!!
My goal is to be under 30:00 for the 10th of May, I SHOULD hit it before then....workouts will be different over the next 2 weeks, gotta preserve my leg strength for running   I almost did 4 miles, but decided against it...I think i'm actually starting to LIKE it   

also did a cool down walk of 15m, it was about .75 miles or so


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

Billie!

Looking good, friend


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

strength training later on today...going to be all supersets and dropsets for the chest/shoulders/triceps, and later this week for back/biceps   should be fun


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

you are an 


damn, I really like this guy...  almost as much as the "stickman" from _the other journal..._


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> so are you going to buy one of the new challengers when they come out?




OH yeah!  I've already told my hubby I'll keep my Fit until they come out and then I'm gonna be the first one to buy one.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

don't be dissapointed in me guys...postponing the gym til tomorrow, I forgot there was a blood drive at work 2day...sorry!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> postponing the gym til tomorrow, I forgot there was a blood drive at work 2day...sorry!!!!



Well OK, but don't let it happen again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

You're giving blood.....why would we be disappointed with you.  YOU can do no wrong!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> you know better NT...



all I know for sure is that you're a hottie   - as evident by the new avi


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeesh, were gonna have to start callin you Sister PR, excellent my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

congrats on the new 5k PR!  that's great!

i donated blood with the red cross today at work!  
they liked my very stabbable veins


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Archy and Nad!!... I love your avi!!

here is yesterdays workout....

DB Bench..........ss........DB Fly
30x10, x8, x6 .........15x10, x10, x8

Dropset...........pec deck 70x6, 60x7, 50x7

HISE shrugs.........SS.........DB mil. press
80x10, x10, x10................15x10, x8, x7

Dropset......Front raises 12x10, 10x10, 8x12

DB skulls.........SS........kickbacks
15x8, x8, x6..............15x10, x8, x8

Dropset......v-bar press 80x8, 70x10, 60x6

this was super intense after just doing circuit work for the last couple months....several times I felt the urge to........good stuff!

cardio:  treadmill, HIIT intervals 3walk/run, 2.20 miles, 31:08


I forgot to mention last week that I'm trying to use up the Atrophex I have in the cupboard, no sense in it going to waste...so far, so good, last time I took it I was nauseous all the time, and lost 2lb, and then gained 5lb the next week...so far there have been only losses


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2008)

Billie, if you find that the AtroPhex treats you better this time than last, let me know....I have some at home that I'm happy to send you.


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

Good work, Billie!!


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Wow - what a workout B!!   I absolutely LOVE dropsets!!!  Definitely will be something I incorporate in the total destruction workout..


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

Nice Job B!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Look at Sister Billie go!!! Great w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

hi!! Thanks all!!  Was exhasted yesterday...our new neighbors are really loud, so we have only been getting 4hrs of sleep all week, took a nap yesterday and looked at a small house, but didn't get around to doing any cardio.  We went out for breakfast too, so diet was off a bit, but not too bad    we are going to look at one more house in the morning...

next week will be hectic...Cody's uncle wants us to do some work for him (he flips houses) so we will be doing that in the mornings.  he has a new house right now that needs cleaning in the attic, landscaping, painting etc.  he is paying us quite well so we accepted...life will be crazy for a few weeks...plus I have my 5k next Saturday AND if I don't get some sleep I will have to kill my new neighbors 

The Atrophex is going great so far, my stomach looks a LOT less bloated, and I feel a lot less bloated than usual!  Tammy...I will be more than happy to pay you for your Atro if you wanna email me a price


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

B!

you've got some kickass workouts going on in here! that's 5km in 30 minutes is awesome! not to mention the crazy workout from yesterday!


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

hey, your 5k run is the same day as my GMAT.  

let's kick some ASS!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Flippin houses!!! I actually enjoy that show on A&E I think??? Best Wishes to you and yours Sister Billie!!!


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like the training is going to plan for the 5k! Superb job of nailing that time down - bet you're pleased with yourself!

As for those neighbours of yours, i would post a canister of eggy gas through their letterbox in the middle of the night ... if you're not getting any sleep, why should they??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

well, here is Saturdays workout...was planning on running Sunday, but ended up at some boat races 2 hrs away from home...had a few too many beers, some sunburn and only 3 hrs of sleep to recover and getting ready for work   it's been a while since I attempted this kind of shit...and I think I've gotten too old to do it!!! 

We are having a house inspected in the morning so keep your fingers crossed...if I don't feel drunk or hung over in the morning I will run    

here is Saturdays stuff...Back/Biceps

T bar row......ss........lat pulldown
45x10, x10, x10.........80x8, x6, x5

DS....rear lats 12x10, 10x12, 8x9

EZ curls.........ss.........hammers
35x9, x7, x6...............15x7, x5, x5 (I felt like such a wuss!)

DS...Cable curls 70x3, 60x3, 50x4 

powercrunch 25x15
dec. crunch x10
rev. crunch x10

15m HIIT on treadmill 3.0-6.0, 1.10 miles


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2008)

Solid workout, Billie!  Why the angry face on the last set of curls?

Good luck on the house!


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't see the information for the set / interval on the 16 oz. curls???  -or- are you still slinging the 12 ozs??



I know (from PAST experience) that working out / partying do not mix..  at least for me..

But now I have an excuse,,  I'm old...  LOL,,,

Good luck on the house..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

Good Job PR!


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Archie, go smite her neighbors

Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

I'm doing better today...workout after I get off work


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

hey there billie, workouts are still kickin ass. dont feel bad for going out and have some fun with your man. you have to do it to keep from going insane(or more insane).


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Great workout B!!  I wouldn't feel like a wuss if I were you... supersets are tough! GJ!


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> it's been a while since I attempted this kind of shit...and I think I've gotten too old to do it!!!



awwww, billie.. and this is just the beginning


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

hi all!! I swear to you I am gonna try to get in at least one weight workout this week....I ran yesterday, 31:12 3.1 miles, which was dissapointing cause it was a minute slower than last time!!  

the reason for no workout yesterday?? we got a house!!!!   tomorrow will be a eye appointment for both of us and visiting the mortgage company, so no time for gym.  Still not sleeping very good...fucking neighbors....:angry:

well, toodles!!


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

well hopefully you wont be dissappointed in your house after you get your eyes checked out.

really though, congrats, now a new chapter in your life to enjoy together, and hopefully the neighbors are better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2008)

yeah    yeah    you got a house, you got a house!!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boilermaker (May 8, 2008)

Congrats on that house, Billie!!


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> well hopefully you wont be dissappointed in your house after you get your eyes checked out.
> 
> ....



I was thinking the same thing..  Eye appointment first....  then ..  go look at the house




Congrats!


----------



## boilermaker (May 8, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2008)

ok....so apparantly I'm not going to make it to the gym this week   every day this week we would try to go and get our errands done, and by the time we were done it was time to go to bed...and then we couldn't sleep, I've gotten  MAYBE 20hrs sleep all week long 

good news...we definetly got the house, AND they gave us a 3,000 allowance to fix up a few things too!   we go shopping for home owners insurance Friday and wait for the appraisal to go through, we should be moved into the house in under 30 days!!!!   Work has picked up so I'm at 10hrs a day now, and we start working with Cody's uncle this weekend, so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to stop in here, but I will try to!  

My 5k is this weekend, and I am going to attempt to get in some Cardio in the morning.  Also going to try the Metabolic diet thing next week just to see what all the fuss is about...  Atro phex is going good so far except for that nice queasy feeling I get for about an hr after taking it.  Up to 2 caps upon waking, and one more cap about 6hrs later 

will check in with everyones journals later!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> every day this week we would try to go and get our errands done, and by the time we were done it was time to go to bed...and then we couldn't sleep,






Congrats on the house.


----------



## countryboy (May 9, 2008)

I hear ya with the being busy  ...  Just take care of yourself!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

did my 5k Saturday...not my greatest time, but I was having tummy troubles, so I think it's not bad...  32:47.  

then went and climbed up and down attic stairs for 7 hrs. working for Cody's uncle....  after all that I was exhausted!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

nothing special today...30m of walking on the treadmill, 1.51 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> did my 5k Saturday!


----------



## countryboy (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2008)

Not bad timing on the run though Jellybean...you did good!  I'm proud of you!

Did you get your package yet?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

yes Fitty!!! Thanks so much!! Is that post workout drink any good?? There is a ton of powder in the pouch!  

Did you get my text yesterday?


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Awesome Sister Billie, Congrats on the House!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

It's really good!  I really like it.

Yes, there is a ton in there....it mixes really easily in just a shaker cup too.

I did not get your text, what was it?


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

That was extremely good time on the race Billie!   Now picture this,,,, 7.5 miles..... walking.... as slow as I could possibly walk I think..... 2 hrs 27 minutes.... lol.....

Next year will be different,,, I'll bring a friend to walk w/the daughter and I'll run for sure..


----------



## boilermaker (May 13, 2008)

A race followed by stair climbing with heavy objects.  

You Rock, Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> A race followed by stair climbing with heavy objects.
> 
> You Rock, Billie!!!


 
oddly enough, I feel like a rock, a HEAVY, HEAVY ROCK! 

Katt...maybe you could find a couple short races between now and then to help you train?

well, here is yesterdays workout, back to full body circuits, 2 times a week, with the 2 jobs, and getting the house stuff going, we have had almost no time....it was a miracle we went to the gym at all...

hacks 120x10
fly mach. 60x11
leg curls 50x12
front raises 12x15
single leg ext. 60x8
db row 30x10
split squats 30x10
ez curls 30x10
seated calves 55x15
o/h DB ext. 30x10

10m bike, 1.86 miles....gonna have to try and do extra cardio thursday to make up for this number....I've been falling asleep on the couch earlier than usual, but unfortunatly I wake up 3 hrs later and cant get back to sleep...stupid neighbors 

I hope we get into our house soon 

a friend of ours owns a Cub Cadet place, and Cody went lawn mower shopping yesterday...he got a big discount and found a zero turn lawn mower, and weed eater for $2600 brand new, he is so excited


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on the 5K.  Great job!!!   

I'll get mine done soon.  I promise!


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

congrats on the house and the 5k, billie!  

do you think calling the police and complaining about the neighbors would help you get some peace and quiet at night?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

Nad....nope, we could call our landlords...but it's so much easier to pay them back by having really loud sex 

Arch..thanks!!! 

Py...thanks, I am looking for another one to do soon, there aren't very many in our area, and with working 2 jobs now, it would have to be early in the day, I'm already regretting taking this job, especially since my reg. job is starting to pick up again, this is gonna put me at 16hr days a few days a week


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2008)

Sorry you're getting such long days jellybean.  I hope it all eases up for you guys soon.

What did you think of that post workout recovery shake?  I liked it.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2008)

Tamm....I haven't tried it yet, I gotta save it for next weekend...I'm on SUPER low carb right now....the diet I'm test driving calls for 12 days of less than 30 carbs...so far so good, after that it's low carb all week and carb up on the weekends


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> a friend of ours owns a Cub Cadet place, and Cody went lawn mower shopping yesterday...he got a big discount and found a zero turn lawn mower, and weed eater for $2600 brand new, he is so excited



dammmm  girl, and i thought i was paying to much for a mower and weedeater that cost us about 400. but you will have fun using yours.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Nad....nope, we could call our landlords...but it's so much easier to pay them back by having really loud sex (



thats kind of what i told katt we should do when we stay at a hotel. before leaving for the night to go and party, we should order the adult movie channel and crank the volume up right before we leave. 
of course your way is alot more fun.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Ahh, low carb days, don't miss 'em at all, LOL!!! Best Wishes Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

hi all!!  sorry I've been too busy to pop in here like usual!!  Low carb is going well so far...but my energy level during my workouts is running out pretty quick...other than that everything is good...down 2lb this week 

here is Thursdays workout....

Front Squats 65x11
pec deck 80x11
DB SLDL 35x11
HISE shrugs 100x9
leg ext. 90x10
u/h Lat PD 70x12
conc. curls 15x8
stand. calves 120x12
v-bar press 120x12
kn. cable crunches 100x15, 110x15
knee lifts x10, x10
ab solo 5x10
ab solo rebounds, 5x15

16 minutes on the bike HIIT intervals...3.06 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2008)

decided to go ahead and carb up this weekend....we ate Mexican food both days, so it was only one meal each day...and most of the carbs were from chips, my actual meal was mostly chicken and guacamole...so carbs weren't super high.  

I hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

Nice job on the weight loss Billie... yeah, low carb can make you run out of steam really fast..    but, after a while, you'll get used to it.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

How we doin sweety?  Grats on the weight loss and awsome workouts!!




katt said:


> Nice job on the weight loss Billie... yeah, low carb can make you run out of steam really fast..    but, after a while, you'll get used to it.



Aint that the truth...your like a bottle rocket take off like a bat outta hell and in no time your spent!


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice job on the weight loss Billie... yeah, low carb can make you run out of steam really fast..    but, after a while, you'll get used to it.


ya, you might get used to it, but will everybody else.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> How we doin sweety?  Grats on the weight loss and awsome workouts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good thing it doesnt take any energy to be bitchy!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

damn, isn't that the truth 

today I went for a run, and tweaked my damn left hip flexor...still not a bad time though...

2 miles, 20:48....PR!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2008)

Nice job on the 2 lbs.  

Good going!  

Sorry about the hip flexor.  Rub it out and give it time....be sure you're getting your potassium!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> good thing it doesnt take any energy to be bitchy!!!!!!



that just comes natural...right next to the estrogen comes the pain in the ass cell


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Rub it out and give it time



now thats my kind of Rx lmao!

great PR there billie...probabaly better then i could do LOL.  ice ice ice the hip flexor and rest it up...from now on before you workout do extra warmup...minimum of 1015 minute walk before any running or something hitting the hip flexors ie squats deadlifts rows blah blah blah...then the same for cool down minimum 10-15 minute walk!

you should be fine.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys...the hip flexors been funny since I worked on scrubbing a set of hardwood stairs for our job last Saturday...then played with Maleah all day Sunday....it is SO hard to crawl on the floor for 5hrs!!!!!


we close on our house the 30th!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> that just comes natural...right next to the estrogen comes the pain in the ass cell


 

hey...I am only a bitch around that time of the month...and low carbing...all of which are this week...so WATCH OUT MISTER!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> ...minimum of 1015 minute walk





Minimum of 1015 minute walk????   

YES!  Do a *minimum* of 16.91 hours walk before you run....


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hey...I am only a bitch around that time of the month...and low carbing...all of which are this week...so WATCH OUT MISTER!!!!


much nicer than some women I know who are on the reverse PMS cycle and once a month they are tolerable.

Hey, do you stretch your hip flexors before workouts?  I started that and it helps.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 20, 2008)

yep, I stretch, but from now on I'm gonna stretch MORE! it really hurst! 

was kinda sick yesterday....so no gym and I fell off the food wagon too 

got up today and did a quick workout at  home with bands...went through the circuit 2 times, it was all I had time for!!! 

pushups x8, x7
rows x10, x10
front raises x10, x10
upright rows x10, x10
curls x10, x10
pushdowns x10, x10

may take the bands with me when we go work for Cody's uncle in the morning and use them on breaks and do some abs and some sprints maybe...(if hip is better)  if it's nice I will be pressure washing, so I will get my arm workout in for sure! 

I got to buy a new stove yesterday!! They had a flat top on clearance at Sears for $370...what a deal!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Minimum of 1015 minute walk????
> 
> YES!  Do a *minimum* of 16.91 hours walk before you run....



whats worse i syou did the math to figure that out   dont make me go over there and kick ur butt lil lady!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2008)

never took a break yesterday while working...so nothing more to report, hopefully gonna get to the gym in the morning....woke up today with ZERO energy and still feeling a little yucky


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2008)

well, my 2 week run of this diet is over...and it's a good thing....yesterday my sugar got low at work and I nearly passed out   no wonder I've felt sick...after eating a few carbs felt fine the rest of the day....so I'm back to some regular healthy eating from here on out (well, after this weekend....  )  I just wanted to try something different for a little while


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Glad your feelin better!!! Still doing some great w/o's in here too!!! Congrats on closing on the 30th!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

how was your weekend hun?


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Minimum of 1015 minute walk????
> 
> YES!  Do a *minimum* of 16.91 hours walk before you run....



Oh God, i almost died laughing at this 

So Billie, hows things with you? Don't worry about that ole food wagon, im amazed im not covered in bruises from falling off it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi all, sorry I have been so busy...we have spent the last 3 days moving and packing!  I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks   diet has been horrible...my new stove isn't working, so we have to figure out if it's the outlet or the power cord   hopefully things will slip back to a normal (hectic) pace over the next 2 weeks as we get settled in!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Enjoy life Sister Billie, we be here when you get back, GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hi all, sorry I have been so busy...we have spent the last 3 days moving and packing!  I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks   diet has been horrible...my new stove isn't working, so we have to figure out if it's the outlet or the power cord   hopefully things will slip back to a normal (hectic) pace over the next 2 weeks as we get settled in!!!



you hang tight things will fall into place!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm planning on doing cardio this week, then hitting the gym next week, hopefully that will work...we are SLOWLY getting things situated, and his uncle wants us back at work tomorrow...that sucks so bad cause there are so many things around here that we want to do! Cody has been busy playing with his new lawnmower and weedeater, and I dug up a few flowers and pulled some bricks from the landscaping yesterday...we are planning a full day of yard work on Saturday...so that ought to get the blood pumping!! (and I am SUPER excited!!) I will try to get some pics of us and our new home on here soon!!

I actually did 45m on the treadmill yesterday!!! WOOT WOOT! I think it was around 2.35 miles or so...and my diet has been PERFECT all week...it's so easy to eat all your protein when it's prepared on a grill


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

mmmmm grilled meat!!!

glad your enjoying the new home now ya need to christen each room


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2008)

we have new shag carpet...we can cristen every inch of most of the rooms....


no time for cardio yesterday, and I am really dissapointed...I was wanting to get in some cardio every day the rest of the week....but when you spend several hours in an attic laying insulation in 100+ heat AFTER working in a factory for 8 hrs, the only thing you think about is shower and sleep (and other things oddly enough  )

diet was so-so yesterday...I did have a slice of pizza...but still came in with great macros  go figure


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we have new shag carpet...we can cristen every inch of most of the rooms....



Why do I get the feeling you will?  

Hey DB, why do you have a picture of a some guy's armpit in your avi?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2008)

30m walk on the treadmill today, 1.55 miles


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2008)

15m on the bike today...gotta go to work and lay insulation after I get off my regular job today, so I wanted to make sure I got a little bit of cardio in before work


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Woohoo, a new journal!
> 
> I'm gonna keep this short, because most everyone that visits my journal knows me pretty well...I have the same goals, lose fat, gain muscle, blah, blah, blah...but I have a few new ones as well....
> 
> ...







TLDR

but maybe you could photoshop ur avatar maybe put a bag over your head

or better yet blur the whole thing out


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> TLDR
> 
> but maybe you could photoshop ur avatar maybe put a bag over your head
> 
> or better yet blur the whole thing out


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we have new shag carpet...we can cristen every inch of most of the rooms....



A SHAG carpet no less 

watch the carpet burns though, that won't look good in the gym. 

Sounds like everything is going well for you. Moving house is so exciting (i think), especially for women, because we get to decide where everything goes!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> TLDR
> 
> but maybe you could photoshop ur avatar maybe put a bag over your head
> 
> or better yet blur the whole thing out


 

uh...gee, thanks for the self esteem boost there....I'll make sure to get right on that bag thing 

Sam..thanks!  it is really exciting, but exhausting!  I now have a problem though...I haven't seen the gym in 2 weeks, it's killing me...I was hoping that I could start back next week, but work has picked up. I have to work weekends at my regular job now, and Cody's uncle wants us to work this weekend and the next couple weeks nearly every day to clean up a house and lay sod...that means no work on OUR house   it also means I don't know what to do about the gym...I will be working 16hrs + a day...what do I do???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 6, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> TLDR
> 
> but maybe you could photoshop ur avatar maybe put a bag over your head
> 
> or better yet blur the whole thing out



Man I been in the garage all day looking for this thing they call a *TOOL * but I didn't realize I had to come here to find one!


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> uh...gee, thanks for the self esteem boost there....I'll make sure to get right on that bag thing
> 
> Sam..thanks!  it is really exciting, but exhausting!  I now have a problem though...I haven't seen the gym in 2 weeks, it's killing me...I was hoping that I could start back next week, but work has picked up. I have to work weekends at my regular job now, and Cody's uncle wants us to work this weekend and the next couple weeks nearly every day to clean up a house and lay sod...that means no work on OUR house   it also means I don't know what to do about the gym...I will be working 16hrs + a day...what do I do???



haha damnit my two attempts to troll on this forum have failed miserably lol.

i was joking but standard sorta troll attack attack someones apprearance in ther avatar you basically owned me i am an epic fail at trolling


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> haha damnit my two attempts to troll on this forum have failed miserably lol.
> 
> i was joking but standard sorta troll attack attack someones apprearance in ther avatar you basically owned me i am an epic fail at trolling



Ur an epic fail at life...


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> Ur an epic fail at life...



Oooooooooooh I'm devo at that

Yes you just highlighted to me that my life which is going quite well is an epic failure

Damn I might go cut myself!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 7, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> Yes you just highlighted to me that my life which is going quite well is an epic failure!


What kinda of demented life is so great that you go to random journals and make fun of people you dont know?  I guess its one of them you get at the bottom of a coffee can...empty and useless.

Back to the pool to enjoy my wonderfull life


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> What kinda of demented life is so great that you go to random journals and make fun of people you dont know?  I guess its one of them you get at the bottom of a coffee can...empty and useless.
> 
> Back to the pool to enjoy my wonderfull life





Sure go back to the pool

You might wanna work on that tan while ur there but try lathering on some oil and lying out there for a few hours


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> Sure go back to the pool
> 
> You might wanna work on that tan while ur there but try lathering on some oil and lying out there for a few hours



Actually i did and the tan came out pretty friggin good thanks for the tip LOL...now its off to my archery tourny where me and the gang plan on taking the top 5 positions!

Billie you sexy thing I'll win this one for you


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is the most drama EVER in my journal


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> this is the most drama EVER in my journal



What can I say I'm the spice of life!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> What can I say I'm the spice of life!



Good to see you fixed that avi.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Good to see you fixed that avi.



its a work in progress LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2008)

nothing to report yesterday....worked too hard and long to have any energy to workout....going in early today to work, and hoping to get to the gym in the morning


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey look...a workout! and a decent one too!!

DB Bench 30x12
smith squats 90x13
mil press mach 60x12
leg curls 50x15
high iso lats 90x10
lunges 20x13
db curls 15x13
seated calves 60x12
HS dips 90x12

stab. ball crunches x15, x10
planks x30s, x30s
saxons 3x10, x10

10m eliptical, level 13, .71 miles
25m treadmill, 1.25 miles


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice one B! That's quite alot to fit in too. 

What are saxons though??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sam...you hold 2 db above head, arms straight (er...very light dumbells) and bend to one side as far as you can (not far) and pull yourself back to start.....sounds simple, but it's killer 

nothing to report yesterday except ate a huge (bad) meal after work and then slept all day long...MAN I hate 3rd shift


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Sam...you hold 2 db above head, arms straight (er...very light dumbells) and bend to one side as far as you can (not far) and pull yourself back to start.....sounds simple, but it's killer





i see, they sound fun. Might give them a try today. Thanks B!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

great workout hun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks kiddos...here is todays workout...

1 mile walk/run, 12:50 (too fucking hot out to do any more!)
15m walk on treadmill, .81 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fridays workout...

inc DB bench 25x12
Hack squats 90x15
HISE shrugs 100x15
DB SLDL 35x15
DB rows 30x10
leg ext. 90x10
rope curls 60x15
stand calves 120x12
cl grip bench 65x6  I guess I just had nothing left...

obl. crunches x15
kn cable crunches 100x15
leg lifts x15

15m eliptical

diet on Fri, Sat, Sun sucked...I just can't seem to keep things in check towards the end of the week.  I have no willpower


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice DB rows and big shrugs!

Don't worry about not sticking to your diet, the main thing is that you're healthy and strong, which you are. Im beginning to worry less about being leaner and just enjoying lifting heavy shit


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2008)

you have the willpower hun dont you worry you just have so many other things going on right now your brain gets all jumbled.

give it time it will come together!

and i can't wait till i can stop this cutting shit and get some strength back my numbers are killing me!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks all!!

cardio yesterday...1.8 mile run, 21:15

yes..a run!  it was actually cool enough after work to go outside and enjoy myself   felt SOOOOOOOOOOOOO good


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I have no willpower


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, well legs were shot yesterday with DOMS from running...so if my numbers look a little low...you know why 

pec deck 80x10
front squats 65x9 
DB mil. press 20x10
leg curls 50x12
lat PD 80x10
lunges 20x10 
hammers 15x12
seated calves 60x10
skulls 40x15

20m walk, 1 mile
10m elipt, .72 miles

I assume I did 12 reps on hammer curls...some idiot kept trying to talk to me half way through my set and I lost count


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2008)

girl thats one hell of a workout!!!  you should be proud...and hell id probabaly keep talking to you to if i saw a cute thing like that workin out


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)

well, I have been sick since last Thursday...stomach hurting so bad I could barely walk..went to the doc Monday...apparantly I have a stomach ulcer.  On meds for 6 months...that means no drinking for 6 freaking months....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)

a few pics from the last couple of weekends...I really need to start doing progress pics like I used to do....  oh!  ya'll get to see my new haircut/color too...

me and my girl jen trying to cheese with a couple of crazies behind us...





me and a friend actin stupid





a cute pic of Cody and Maleah...




me with Maleah...




Me and Cody...


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh crap,,, bummer about the ulcer  

But, on the bright side.... look at what good progress you'll make while *not* drinking.. 

You need to go to Jamaica to chill for awhile.... 

Oh no, maybe not... there's drinking there.... and drugs.... and prostitution...and...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2008)

my stomach seems to be doing better...but my meds give me bad headaches...hopefully gym tomorrow


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn, you don't even look like yourself


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Oh no, maybe not... there's drinking there.... and drugs.... and prostitution...and...



When we going??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 24, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Damn, you don't even look like yourself


 

is that a good thing or a bad thing??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I assume I did 12 reps on hammer curls...some idiot kept trying to talk to me half way through my set and I lost count



You should have dropped the DBs on his foot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well, I have been sick since last Thursday...stomach hurting so bad I could barely walk..went to the doc Monday...apparantly I have a stomach ulcer.  On meds for 6 months...that means no drinking for 6 freaking months....



Sorry to hear about the ulcer.    As for the not drinking, it could be worse. Imagine no sex for 6 months.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing??



It's good.........You look good with both colors. Just different.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Imagine no sex for 6 months.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2008)

katt said:


> You need to go to Jamaica to chill for awhile....
> 
> Oh no, maybe not... there's drinking there.... and drugs.... and prostitution...and...



drinking there - yep
drugs - yep
prostitution - probably

me - yep, that's all the reason you really need, isn't it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 25, 2008)

nothing to report from yesterday...stomach still hurting so no gym...and it's killing me, I hate losing so much time outta there....but at least I have my diet in check now, this has given me a week to sort things out


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> drinking there - yep
> drugs - yep
> prostitution - probably
> 
> me - yep, that's all the reason you really need, isn't it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2008)

well, I had to call doc to change my meds, the headaches were just too much for me to bear, so everyone keep their fingers crossed that this one works and I'm back to the gym next week


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Heya Billie!  

Sorry to hear about the ulcer.  How you get to feeling better quick!

So they got you drinking buttermilk?  I've heard it's good for that...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

buttermilk??? 

sorry I've been MIA, it has been a really bad weekend...Cody's papaw died Friday night...he has been struggling for a long time (he was 92) and he is in a much better place.  I just met him on Father's day, so attending his funeral wasn't hard on me...it was seeing all of Cody's family upset, I love him and his parent so much it hurt me to see them upset.  I did my best just to be there for them.  His daddy told me Saturday that I was the daughter he always wanted.  Needless to say...I was pretty choked up   so Sunday before we went to visitation (9hrs worth )  I needed to blow off some steam (funeral homes make me nervous!) so I worked out....going back to HIT for a while!!!!

6-29  chest/back/traps
DB bench 30x9
inc. DB bench 20x10
inc. DB fly 15x12
cable rows 70x10
lat PD 70x12 increase 
stiff arm press 40x8
cable upright rows 60x10

3-4 second negative on everything, so rest in between.   Whole workout was a little under 12 minutes 

7-1  Cardio

1 hr walk on treadmill, 3.10 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 1, 2008)

decided to go ahead and lift today instead of tomorroow...legs/abs

hypers 25x10
leg press 270x10
single leg ext. 50x9
cable "good girls" 30x15 increase
cable "bad girls" 30x10
leg curls 50x8DB 
SLDL 25x15 increase
stand calves 80x12
powercrunch 25x15 increase
knee raises x8
crunches x15 add weight!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2008)

My goodness B, you've really been through the wars this last couple of weeks huh? Im so sorry to hear about this ulcer, are the docs sure that's what it is? Is there any way you can modify your diet to make the symptoms less painful for yourself or to minimise the amount of medication you have to take? Im sorry, i don't really know much about these things.

Your photos are lovely, you look great and your new haircolour really suits you! Good job on the workouts too, it says alot that you're still getting up and setting about that gym - good for you


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2008)

Heya sexy sorry haven't been in here in a bit.

Hope things are on the up and up for ya soon looks like your hangin tuff though keep your hea dup doll!

Just keep truckin and if ya need anything gimme a buzz!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 2, 2008)

hi all! 

Sam...yep, that gives me super motivation to keep diet in check 

Db...Thanks so much!  I'm trying to be tuff! 

today...30m on treadmill, 10% incline 

may do more if I have time to kill before work.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 2, 2008)

had time for 15m more on the treadmill, flat surface this time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2008)

here is last Thursdays workout....
delts/bis/tris

mil. press machine 70x8
side lats 12x12
face pulls 80x12
rope curls 70x10
preacher curl machine 40x9
db curls 15x10
v-bar press 70x12
cl. grip bench 65x6
kickbacks 15x8

10m eliptical

Friday was interesting....in the morning Cody and I decided to go rollerblading....I did good until I hit a hill, and I crashed and burned....road rash all up my left leg and booty, a bruised tailbone, and a swollen knee and a sore neck   I think the neck is ok...but I can barely walk on my left leg, and the scrape is horrible...it's very hard to sit down!!    I have a pic somewhere, will post it later.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2008)

here are the pics....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

OH my gosh Billie, I'm sorry about the road rash.  Sorry about that tail bone too.  HOpe you heal up quickly.

I like the new hair color too.   It makes you look totally different.....totally hot....but totally different.  

Take care of yourself sweetie.  I hope the stomach heals up quickly too.

XOXO


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 8, 2008)

Dearie me! You're trying out to be a stunt man or something!

I think you should stay at home, on the sofa and get better before anything else happens! 

That injury looks terrible, i hope you heal up soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah right...I know I wasn't supposed to, but I did manage to go to the gym today...I had to be very careful of how I sat on the benches with my tailbone and all (did mostly machines), but overall was an ok workout....when I was doing my DB pullovers I sat up with the DB in my hands and my rear pushed into the bench   not good....gotta be more careful next time!!!!  The whole thing took about 18m, did some extra calves and abs at the end...not sure when I can do lifting with my legs or any cardio...but this will have to do for now 

pec deck 70x10
HS inc. bench 40x8
fly machine 60x8
high iso lats 90x12
t-bar 45x9
db pullover 30x15 increase!! *hurt getting up....see above!
db shrugs 35x15
standing calves 100x12, calves are lookin HOT!! 
stab. ball crunch x15 add weight!
oblique crunch x15 add weight!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2008)

workouts are look good there but that road rash dont look so pleasant LOL!!!

you are a one of a kind I tell ya!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2008)

OWWWW!   I can totally relate! I had a "trip over a crack in the asphalt" roller blading incident,, that landed me straight on my tailbone.. I swear I couldn't sit down for at least a week without winching  .. lol    kinda was like that "thrill of victory - agony of defeat" video you see where the guy comes off the ski jump and just plows into the ground.. 

It's really not funny, but it still makes me laugh


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am going to take that as a compliment!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2008)

You need a vacation - from everything!  Just a ot of R&R.  Will Cody wait on you?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2008)

katt said:


> OWWWW!   I can totally relate! I had a "trip over a crack in the asphalt" roller blading incident,, that landed me straight on my tailbone.. I swear I couldn't sit down for at least a week without winching  .. lol    kinda was like that "thrill of victory - agony of defeat" video you see where the guy comes off the ski jump and just plows into the ground..
> 
> It's really not funny, but it still makes me laugh



Ohhh ... that sounds bad. 

Reminds me of the time in school, when i was doing gymnastics. The teacher had brought out the horse for us to practise jumping over. First we were jumping it width-ways (so we had to really open our legs wide to clear both sides) but then she changed it so it was length-ways, totally unbeknown to me, who was chatting at the back of the queue. 

So i take a run at it, and just as i jump i realise its now oriented length ways. Of course the jump i've taken isn't enough to clear the whole length of the thing, and i crack my tailbone on the end of it as i land. 

I couldn't sit down for 6 months. Im not joking, i had one of those rubber rings to sit on ... it was agony. I went to the hospital and i got an injection in the bottom of my tailbone 

Just for a second, find where that is on yourself. Believe me, when you're 15 years old, you _do not_ want anyone going down there, especially with a fucking needle. 

The doctor told me i would have to get these injections probably every 6-12 months until the pain subsided on it's own and the crack healed properly. He reckoned it might take about 5 years.

Needless to say, i never went back. A pack of wild horses couldn't have gotten me back in that fucking room 

Mortified.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sam...oh my god...that sounds horrible!! 

for some reason I forgot to post my 2nd workout last week....

HS mil press 40x8
front lats 
DB curls 15x14 Increase!
conc curls 12x10
skulls 35x15 increase!
o/h DB ext. 25x12 increase!
rope press 60x8
stab. ball obliques x10
scissors x10

It's been a challenge figuring out what I can and cant do with my tailbone hurting...some benches I can't sit on, and I can NOT lay flat on a bench, I have to pull my feet up on the bench with me...hopefully in another week or two I'll be back to 100% !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't made it to the gym to do any weight training yet this week (Cody has been to lazy!) but I have been working out...

Monday...30m walk, 1.5 miles

Tuesday..AM, 30m walk 1.5 miles
           ..PM, 35m walk 10% incline, 1.35 miles

I may keep trying this AM/PM cardio...it makes me feel great before I go in to work


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2008)

I need to start updating in here!! It's hard to remember to post when it feels like no one is looking but me!!

Wednesday...
AM... 15m treadmill, .75 miles
PM...  
chest/back/traps/abs

pushups x7
inc. DB bench 20x12 increase!
inc. DB fly 15x12
rev BB row 45x15 increase!
lat pd 80x7
st arm press 40x10
BB shrugs 65x10
kn. cable crunch 100x15 (hurt my tailbone   )
oblique crunch 10x12 increase!

Thursday...
20m walk, 1 mile
10m bike, 2.1 mile hurt tailbone 

I may try to do a body weight workout for my legs next week....tailbone still hurts like a *mutha* on some exercises, and I don't wanna hurt it any more...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2008)

here is what I have so far for this week!

7-21-08
Chest/Back/Traps

DB bench 30x10
dec DB bench 35x5...hurt my tailbone still 
db fly 15x15
low iso lats 50x8
u/h lat PD 80x8
DB pullover 35x12 increase!
HISE shrugs 100x10

dec. crunch x10
powercrunch obliques 10x12

eliptical, 30m, 2.41 miles

7-22
Bodyweight legs

lunge and lift x15
band SLDL x15
plie squats x15
kneeling leg kickback x15
single calf raises x15

15m treadmill, .81 miles


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey sexy lady


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG!  there's someone in my journal!!!!!!

hi!!!  how are you doing?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2008)

Look at me!!!!  I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeadiiiiiiiiiiing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey darlin' 

How are things with your fine self? 

I've taken up running as well ... a guy at work challenged me I couldn't do a marathon. You know boys ... if a tells you you can't do something, it must be proven wrong. LOL  So, away I go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2008)

Py!! welcome to my dusty journal!!

NT...hmm...you started running on a dare...I've had a lot of funny naked moments on a dare........


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

I suppose pics are too much to hope for......


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2008)

2 weeks ago was Cody's b-day....we went to this awsome pool party...They had this model search through Hawaiin Tropics..(i do have pics of that!)  and I had people hitting on me left and right, which made me feel good considering there was a bunch of models running around...any hoot... Cody dared me to dance with a few women....

I left with 2 GIRLS phone numbers and by the time we go to the hotel room all I was wearing was my bottoms and 2 sets of Corona beads...

  it was a good party


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet.....I'll be rolling that one around in my head for a while.

And BTW, feel free to post the pics you do have....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2008)

if I have time I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2008)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 11, 2008)

no pics 2day...Cody has the camera in his car...at work  

here is todays workout:

pushups x8
inc. DB bench 25x10
inc. DB fly 15x10
rev. BB row 55x12
lat pd 80x7
st. arm press 40x12
BB shrugs 65x15

20m treadmill, intervals, 1 mile
10m level surface, .5 miles


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel so cheated....

How's the tailbone feeling these days?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 12, 2008)

you ass still sore? 

great lookin workouts hun you are doin great!  check ur PMs ....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tailbone is good...still a little tender once in a while, but a LOT better!!

DB...see story above 

todays workout...

hypers 25x10
front squats 65x9
single leg ext. 60x6 +3
SLDL 65x15
single leg curls 30x6 +2
stand. calves 100x11

dec. crunches x12
seated cable crunch 50x10
rev. cruch x12

20m eliptical, 1.53 miles


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 13, 2008)

great workout B!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Py!! welcome to my dusty journal!!
> 
> NT...hmm...you started running on a dare...*I've had a lot of funny naked moments on a dare*........



hehe ... you and I both!  Ah ... the stories we could share.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> 2 weeks ago was Cody's b-day....we went to this awsome pool party...They had this model search through Hawaiin Tropics..(i do have pics of that!)  and I had people hitting on me left and right, which made me feel good considering there was a bunch of models running around...any hoot... Cody dared me to dance with a few women....
> 
> I left with 2 GIRLS phone numbers and by the time we go to the hotel room all I was wearing was my bottoms and 2 sets of Corona beads...
> 
> it was a good party



 it's always easier for women to get the phone numbers ... I learned that many years ago. I search them out, then send the missus in for the kill. 

Sounds like a GREAT party B


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> if I have time I will post pics tomorrow



It is waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy past "tomorrow" sweetheart.  Get to postin' those pics!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we went to this awsome pool party...
> 
> I left with 2 GIRLS phone numbers and by the time we go to the hotel room all I was wearing was my bottoms and 2 sets of Corona beads...
> 
> * it was a good party *






DeadBolt said:


> you ass still sore?
> ....



Damn, that must have been one good party.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



I second that motion.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2008)

here is todays workout....

BB mil press 45x8
side lats 15x4+3
front lats 15x5+3
preachers 35x6
hammers 15x12
db curls 15x12
bench dips 25x8
db skulls 30x12
o/h DB ext. 30x9

started out slow, but did better towards the end...so decided to do...

cory curls 40x10
v-bar press 70x10



15m eliptical 1.12 miles

here is the link to the pics I've been promising....

MySpace


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2008)

Invalid user for this album????  WTH???    Uhhhhhh, link no worky.

You gotta get that fixed quick!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2008)

That avi is WOW!

Cody is one LUCKY man (just read about the wedding) 
_Edit one LUCKY soon-to-be-married man _


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2008)

The link didn't work for me  

But, wow girl... nice Avi there..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2008)

Uh huh!!!  WOW     That begs the question, why the heck are you covering them up?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Uh huh!!!  WOW     That begs the question, why the heck are you covering them up?



hehe ...  you go girl


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> That avi is WOW!



That is the understatement of the year.  This journal needs a NSFW tag now.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> This journal needs a NSFW tag now.



HUSH!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

Jesus, Billie.....I just.....um.....your avi is.....I....uh....I need to be alone for a few minutes......


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2008)

oh damn.. nice avi. you are naughty!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 16, 2008)

oh damm nice pair of...........journals?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 16, 2008)

yup yup that is why your hot


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2008)

awww...thanks everyone!!

here is todays workout...

chest/back/traps

bench 65x9
dec. bench 70x8
flys 15x15
t-bar 50x10
HS high iso lats 100x10
DB pullover 45x8
upright rows 35x9

30m eliptical 2.35

quick rant...so I go over to the benchpress after my warmup and I'm loading the bar...I load one side...and just as I load the weight...some asshole comes over and takes one of my collars...I'm looking like   and I walk all over to find another one....then later on I'm doing my HS rows, and the jerk is in front of me getting ready to do curls...and fucking FARTS...ok...*calm down and walk away*  talk about being pissed....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2008)

to be honest....it wasn't that funny yesterday...but I've since cooled off 


here is todays leg/abs...

hypers 25x10
smith squats 50x12
smith rev. lunges 50x10 OWW!! 
DB SLDL 30x12
Leg curls 50x8
seated calves 45x15
cable side crunches 50x15
rev. crunches x10
ab solo 5lb/7lb x10

only 15m on elipt. today 1.14 miles...I needed to do some grocery shopping  made some YUMMY chicken tenders


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2008)

Best avi on IM ever. You have my vote!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2008)

why didnt you say "HEY!!" when he went to take the collar?

fucking guy..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah ... shoulda popped him


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting on the CORRECT link to the rest of those pics.  

Don't make me show up at that wedding in a drunken rage and going on about boobs and some wet hair.    wouldn't that be funny though?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

my god. after seeing that avi, it brought back all those memories of working on the farm in montana. that ol'betsy she had the nicest set of udders!










just shittin ya!!!!!!
dam girl, i thought that i forgot to log off of youporn at first.
you will have to excuse me while i take a moment to close my eyes and fantasize about what happened before and after that photo.

and yes great job on the workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2008)

You should have thrown the other collar at him.  I mean, what good is one?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 20, 2008)

ya'll are great!

Tam...you have a myspace acct...all the pics are on there!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, I looked at those,.....I thought there were more "naughty" pics.  


You're just a tease


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, I still can't see the pics.  

What's your myspace ID?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2008)

are you on myspace Py??  pm me your ID 

nothing too special today...24m of run/walk intervals outside..I figure about 1.6 mile or so...


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 23, 2008)

Your journal's name and your avatar match perfectly.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks WB!! 

here is Fridays workout...It was horrible..I wasn't really feeling it Friday..I was just kinda there 

delts/bi/tri

arnolds 20x8
front lats 12x8
rear lats 12x8
EZ curls 35x8
rope curls 70x8
conc. curls 15x6+4
HS dip mach. 90x14
skulls 35x10
rope press 70x5+3


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2008)

...and your gettin' married? CONGRATS!
heh...shoulda yelled at him: give me my fuqqin collar back, you prick!
punk him out in front of everybody....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

here is 2days workout....chest/back/traps

pec deck 70x12
inc. bench 55x9
fly mach 60x8
rev BB row 65x6 +4
DB row 30x9+4
st arm press 50x8
db shrugs 40x10 +3

15m elipt. 1.10mi
20m tread. 1.08 mi

new rule...from now on if I don't get 12 reps on the first try, I pause for just a few seconds and pound out a few more...same rule applies if I don't get a good enough burn   time to really PUSH IT!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

forgot to mention....starting back to school the 2nd...Cody and I have both enrolled in Business Systems


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on getting back to learnin'!  And nice w/out to boot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

a few pics from last weekend...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 27, 2008)

look at the abber dabbers showing thru! hottie alert!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> look at the abber dabbers showing thru! hottie alert!



 abber dabbers


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

no abber dabbers...only pudge and some really good lighting!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

Legs/abs...low reps due to a sore hip flexor!

hypers 25x10
leg press 270x10
leg ext. 90x8
SLDL 75x10
single leg curls 30x5
stand calves 100x10

powercrunch 25x12
rev. crunch x10
stab. ball crunch x10
stab. ball obliques x10

15m treadmill, .80 miles 

thinking about doing some yoga/pilates for my legs next week to stretch them out


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

delts/bi/tri

remember my new rule....if I dont get 12 reps, I r/p then hit it again!

mil press mach 70x10 +4
arnolds 20x5+3,+3...ok, I tried...but almost 
side lats 12x12
DB curls 15x12
hammers 15x13
cable curls 60x5, x5 +2...here we go again 
db skulls 35x12
v-bar press 70x12
singl rev. press 30x6+6

20m eliptical


lots of   =   good times!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2008)

hello all! First day of class, and I am fucking exhausted!  I am gonna have to spend 6-8 hrs per week per class...it's worse than actually going to class...I have 7 classes to take plus orientation...I have worked online for 4.5 hrs today...and that doesn't count the chapter I have to try to read b4 work 

here is todays workout...

upon waking...20m on treadmill, 7% incline, .91 miles (trying to get the blood flowing! )

chest/back/traps

DB bench 30x12
inc. db bench 25x7 +5
Db fly 15x12
t-bar rows 50x12
high iso lats 100x12
DB pullover 40x12
db shrugs 45x6+6

1 mile eliptical, 11:40


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2008)

Girl you are too busy:
Wedding, job, school, working out......

good gravy girl....you are a better woman than I am.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 3, 2008)

not really...it's only day 2 of school and I already feel overwhelmed 

will post 2days workout in the morning, I did some bodyweight stuff for legs...it was killer!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> thinking about doing some yoga/pilates for my legs next week to stretch them out



Just how tall are you trying to be?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2008)

TT...I will take whatever height I can get...

here is yesterdays workout...

20m treadmill, 5% incline, 1 mile

legs/abs

plie squats x15
UFCs x10  
band SLDL x15
Inner/Outer thigh raises x15
squatting calf raises x15 
crunches x10
obl. crunches x10
rev. crunches x10

that's all folks...was too tired for any cardio   my diet has sucked...I'm taking in way too much sugar, and I'm losing all the progress I've made.  I need to finds some sugar free treats to snack on while studying...all I crave is sugar!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2008)

try sugar free hard candy billie.  Hard candy normally is usually very low in sugar.  Try some dried fruit too.  Just watch it that you don't eat too much of it, it can be really dense in calories.

Make your own trail mix too:  dried bananas, raisins, almonds, walnuts, you could even throw in some dark chocolate chips.

You could also try some cinnamon pita chips.  Make your own:  whole wheat pita, cut into little triangles, spray your pan with PAM, spread out the pita pieces and bake at 350 just until they start to set up.  Take them out of the oven, spread a little butter or use spray butter on them, sprinkle with cinnamon and splenda and then bake for a few more minutes until they're hard.  YUUUUMMMMMM  YUUUUUUMMMMMM


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)

Heya B!  

What classes are you taking?

I'm also a fan of the SF hard candy.  Werther's is good.  Walgreens has a very good lemon drop as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2008)

hi Py!! taking Business Systems Technology...which will give me the freedom to do a lot of different desk jobs...thinking about either Medical Coding, or Administrative Assistant   undecided yet 

Workout for 9/6
HS mil press 40x12
face pulls 80x12
front lats 12x12
EZ curl 35x7, +5
rope curls 70x5 +5+2
DB preachers 10x12+6
skulls 35x12
bench dips 25x12+4
rope press 60x12

had trouble with some lifts...cut the hell out of my forearm at work friday   will post a pic later...

cardio:  jump rope...only 7 MINUTES!! It kicked my ass...gonna make it a point to do this once a week   also went dancing saturday night...my calves are killing me!!!! 


today...took a stroll around the block...15 minutes, about .80 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2008)

Billie, if you do Admin, go for more of the executive route.  You can make much more money being an executive asst. over just an admin asst.   Get all the technology training that you can!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2008)

I concur.  And really good exec admins are hard to find, not to mention worth their weight in gold.

If you are interested in that track, let me know.  I've done recruiting for those spots, and can give you some insight into what skills are generally in demand.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will look into it for sure....the local schools don't have the exec training though   any ideas for some extra classes that could help me in that field??  Can both of you send me some info in that field...it would be GREATLY appreciated!!  I thought about taking some extra computer/programming classes online (after the wedding) but don't really know where to start!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2008)

the pic of my forearm cut is below...

here is todays workout...

chest/back/traps

bench 65x10+4
inc bench 55x7+5
dec bench 70x7+5
mach rows 80x13
lat pd 80x10+4
st arm press 50x8+4
HISE shrugs 100x12

decided to go ahead and do some abs today...

crunchx20
rev crx10
crunchx10
obl crx10
crunchx10


15m eliptical, 1.12 miles
another walk tonight...1 mile, 20 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

that's a nasty looking cut. Hope it doesn't get infected.

As far as classes go, I'd suggest going heavy on MS Office, especially Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook and Word. Lotus Notes, Access and Visio would be nice, but not critical. Project you can skip. 

Also, if you can, keep your eyes open for classes or seminars on Lean Office methods. I can reccommend some books as well. They will help set your mind right when it comes to running an office efficiently. (And make no mistake, the exec admin generally runs things, even if there is an office manager around.)

Negotiation skills, detail orientation, phone skills, and critical thinking are great skills set to have as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, all that stuff is in the admin assist. program.  I will look into some other seminars and classes though....everything will help!  I use the lean method at work, remember I work on the floor not in the office, so learning it for other areas would probably be pretty interesting.  I wonder if my company offers any kinds of classes or if I could sit in on some lean meetings?

thank you both for your help


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure asking to get involved in Lean meetings would be welcomed.  It should be, anyway.  Once you learn the mindset, you can apply in other areas.

Seek out extra training on the MS Office stuff.  Don't be just a user.  Be a power user.  Be the person everyone else goes to for help.  Especially when it comes to charts and pivot tables.  Those two skills alone will make you more valuable.  And they aren't that hard, you just have to practice.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2008)

Is that you in ur avatar missy...???!!!???


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2008)

yep


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Seek out extra training on the MS Office stuff.  Don't be just a user.  Be a power user.  Be the person everyone else goes to for help.  Especially when it comes to charts and pivot tables.  Those two skills alone will make you more valuable.  And they aren't that hard, you just have to practice.



Excellent advice, Py.  The MS Office Products are very powerful, yet most users learn only the basic stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2008)

TT, feel free to offer any advice too! It is all welcome


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Excellent advice, Py.  The MS Office Products are very powerful, yet most users learn only the basic stuff.



Well, thanks!  

I have found that learning just a little more will people stare in awe at your skills.  Even better is when you know a whole lot more, and then the stuff that impresses people is like old hat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 14, 2008)

sorry I've been MIA guys...been busy and TIRED! will post my other 2 workouts for last week soon...I promise!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2008)

ok....last weeks:

legs/abs
hypers 25x15
hacks 90x15
leg ext. 80x10 +7
DB SLDL 35x15
leg curls 50x12+3
seated calves 55x15

15m elipt. 1.14mi
25m walk 1.25mi

delts/arms

HS mil press 40x12
arnolds 20x6+4+1
side lats 15x10+2
DB curls 20x5+4
hammers 20x5+3
cable curls 60x6+6
HS dips 100x12
v-bar 80x12

today...
chest/back/traps

db bench 35x6 
inc. Db bench 25x8+5
inc. Db fly 15x15
uh lat PD 80x12
db pullover 45x8+4
upright rows 35x10+2

elipt 15m...1.14 mi
walk, 20m...1 mi


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2008)

For a second I thought that was one day....

How's the arm doing?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks for askin Py..it's healing up pretty good  

My mental health is another story   I've been so stressed with life, the wedding, school, and everything else that I've lost motivation...I still go to the gym, but I'm not "feeling" it like I used to...it's real hard to concentrate...my diet is so-so at best...I even have hair falling out   I don't have a solid weekend to really sit down and relax between now and the wedding.  We do have our party this weekend, but thanks to a bunch of crap that's going on...I don't even have the desire to really go   Hopefully things will sort out after the 25th of October 

here is 2days workout...it was so busy in the gym (and in my head!) that I couldn't focus...I finally just left.

hypers 25x12
front squats 75x8
BB lunges 75x10
BB SLDL 75x8
single leg curls 30x8+3
seated calves 55x12

10m eliptical, .72 miles


if I could ever find time (quiet time that is) I would love to pick up yoga again...it really helped me with my stress levels


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 25, 2008)

hi guys...sorry I've been MIA. I took a week off the gym, and had NO time for journaling. School has really picked up and taken up most of my time. I think I'm gonna have to shut this journal down for now. I still plan on going to the gym, and checking into everyones journals, but I really dont have time to post workouts until at least November. 

Even though I took a week off, I did reduce my cal intake for the week so I wouldn't have any unexpected weight gain   (check out thedailyplate.com) I've also taken up tanning for this next month so I wont be the same color as my dress 

ONE MORE MONTH TIL THE WEDDING!


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2008)

Understand completely B.. we did the same thing.  Life get too busy sometimes and some things have to sit by the side until you get caught up.

Happy Wedding!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo....wedding!  I haven't gotten my invitation yet!!!!!!  Shouldn't you have those out by now?

I use The Daily Plate every day in my job.   It's how I compare my food record analysis of my patients.  Good site.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Woo Hoo....wedding! I haven't gotten my invitation yet!!!!!! Shouldn't you have those out by now?
> quote]
> 
> I assume there will be a webcam set up for those of us that are remote, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, she said she will have a web came in the chapel, in the reception hall, in the honeymoon suite and in the bathroom of said honeymoon suite.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Web cam in the honeymoon suite..... damnnnnnnnn....  that's hot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 29, 2008)

live feeds from the honeymoon huh???


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, you can make good money off those things.  Way better than a dollar dance.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2008)

<< puts on his imagination hat ... looks in the magic mirror and sees "whew" ... now that's some honeymoon ... hehe ...

wait a sec, there seems to be more than two people scurrying around under the blanket.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> live feeds from the honeymoon



   :bounce:


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2008)

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Good B! The question is, how are you? How's the wedding planning going?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how is everyone doing?



doin great after checking out that avatar again 

how bout a new one??


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Stewart...maybe when I have time tomorrow..it's been a long time since I've seen u in here, how are you?

Iron...doing good, wedding planning is going so-so, it's a headache with school and work too 

TT...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> doin great after checking out that avatar again
> 
> how bout a new one??



whoa there ... why a new one? The current one is just fine


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Iron...doing good, wedding planning is going so-so, it's a headache with school and work too



planning a wedding is a headache regardless ... hope it all goes well for you two.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 20, 2008)

4 more days


----------



## Pylon (Oct 21, 2008)

4 days?  Wow, time flies.

OK, here's my wedding advice.  The day will be hectic, it will go fast, and will be over before you expect.  So at some point, I suggest during dinner as it is usually the most calm period of the day, stop for a moment.  Look around.  Then make a point to acknowledge that everyone is there specifically to see you and be happy for you.  That's it.  

Make sure you have that moment.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ great advice. The day does go by quickly and it seems the bride is usually more flustered than anyone ... so do take time to just enjoy it all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2008)

in case i don't get back in your journal before your big day, have a blast!! I'm sure you're gonna be a stunning bride.  Take lots of pics and share the best ones with us 

Oh, and have even more fun on the honeymoon....


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 22, 2008)

Check, and Check!! 

I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks with the wedding plans and school work...I have to say I am REALLLLLLYYYYYY looking forward to getting back to the iron!!! Plus, when I get back in the groove of things, I can start posting here again!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 22, 2008)

A few engagement pics...the rest are too big to post!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck and have a great wedding B! Hurry back!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pylon said:


> 4 days?  Wow, time flies.
> 
> OK, here's my wedding advice.  The day will be hectic, it will go fast, and will be over before you expect.  So at some point, I suggest during dinner as it is usually the most calm period of the day, stop for a moment.  Look around.  Then make a point to acknowledge that everyone is there specifically to see you and be happy for you.  That's it.
> 
> Make sure you have that moment.  You'll be glad you did.




I totally agree and just remember, no matter what anyone else is doing, this day is just for you and just for Cody.  If someone wants to get pissy, blow it off.  Everyone is stressed at this time.  After everything is over, no one wants to get all up in arms over anything anyway -- the wedding is just you and just him.  Just like the marriage is, just you and just him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pics are AWESOME.  I really like the 3rd one.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 31, 2008)

we be back!! Will try to get pics up soon I promise!!

p.s....Tammy...thankyou SOOOOO much, I love you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2008)

Look who came back to IM!!!! 

11-3-08

Chest/Back/Traps
DB Bench 30x10
Inc. DB Bench 25x8
Inc. DB Fly 15x12
DB row 30x12
HS high iso lats 90x10
DB pullover 30x12
DB shrugs 30x14

15m. eliptical, 1.20 miles

still doing HIT, just to save time


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 4, 2008)

40m on the treadmill today, walking. 2 miles


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2008)

Pics!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi DG! I promise I'll have more pics when we get them back...it's taking forever!!!
here is the rest of last weeks workouts...

11-5-08

low back mach. 160x15
smith squats 50x15
smith rev. lunges 50x10
DB DLDL 30x10
seated calves 45x12

stab. ball crunchx10
obl. crunch x10
rev. crunch x10

10m eliptical .77 miles

11-6-08 

BB mil. 45x6
arnolds 15x6
front raises 10x10
(my shoulders were super tired from work  )
hammers 15x10
db curls 15x11
conc. curls 10x12
o/h DB ext. 25x12
DB skulls 30x12
girly diamond pushups  x6

gotta work on getting more cardio in...especially with the holidays coming up


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 9, 2008)

hey girl!
 that avatar's lookin hot!


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 10, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> hey girl!
> that avatar's lookin hot!


True story.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Pics!



Yeah, what he said


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2008)

I could post pics that would make ya'll blush


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I could post pics that would make ya'll blush


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wanted to say hiya, I'm new round here


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2008)

hi all, I will try to visit journals and stuff tomorrow, kinda runnin late! classes are about to freakin kill me! I also have a really bad sinus infection, which hurts my chest when I try to do heavy cardio, also, shoulders and left elbow have been giving me trouble in the gym, typing, work, etc. Hopefully it will pass 

11-10-08
Pec deck 60x15
Dec. DB bench 30x8
mach fliys 50x10
cable rows 70x10
lat pd 70x12
st. arm press 40x12
HISE shrugs 100x10

HIIT elliptical machine, .87 miles  was all my lungs could take 

11-11-08
30m walking on treadmill, 1.5 miles


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I could post pics that would make ya'll blush


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I could post pics that would make ya'll blush



Not sure of that 

I probably have videos of weekend 'get togethers' that might make some pornstars blush ... hehe


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I could post pics that would make ya'll blush



Promises, promises, promises.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tame stuff....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2008)

11-12-08 Legs/Abs

Hypers 25x10
Hacks 90x15
Leg ext. 70x12
Leg curls 50x11
Stand calves 80x12


kn. cable crunch 80x10 (too light!) 100x10
Rev. crunch x15
Stab ball oblique x15
Stab ball crunch x15

Elliptical machine, 15 minutes, 1.12 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2008)

11-14-08 

delts/arms

nothing major to report, did a quick workout for shoulders and arms, my sinuses were bothering me too bad to do much


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi, sounds like your going well


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Tame stuff....



me likey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we be back!! Will try to get pics up soon I promise!!
> 
> p.s....Tammy...thankyou SOOOOO much, I love you!



You are so welcome sweetie.  I was bummed I couldn't come to the wedding, but being 8 months preggo does no one any good to fly!!  LOL

I hope the stuff works for you.  Take back what doesn't, won't hurt my feelings at all!

Oh I like the pic too, but you can do better than that....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2008)

Still doin Killer w/o's I see, keep it up Sister Billy!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tammy and Arch! I've missed you both so much, it's good to see ya here! 

I didn't realize I haven't posted this weeks stuff yet...I've been trying to plan 2 Thanksgiving dinners 

11-16-08, 10m treadmill, 10% incline
11-17-08
Chest/Back/Traps

HS bench 50x8
HS inc. bench 40x8
Db flys 15x12
HS high isolats 90x12
HS low isolats 50x9
mach rows 70x12
upright rows 35x9

25m stretching/yoga

11-18-08
30m treadmill, 1.5 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's that time of year again. To keep myself sane around this time, I usually bulk for 6 weeks with creatine, and don't really follow a diet because I like to indulge myself during the holidays. Does anyone else do this???

I have no willpower, so I have 2 choices. On one hand I can indulge, take the creatine, try to eat enough protein and start cutting in January. On the other I can keep tracking my calories and feel guilty every time I go overboard....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2008)

How about not keeping track of your calories and just eat wisely?  How about not beating yourself up for it?

Just eat wisely 95% of the time, go ahead and pig out on Thanksgiving (it's normal!  ) and then just get back on it and do what you do in January.

Sound like a plan?

Creatine in a nutshell helps get your muscles the nutrients that they need to perform, recover and grow.  If you're not working out like you need to, feeding your body right and allowing the creatine to do it's job....why take it anyway?  

Just a thought....trying to help my girl keep her sanity all she can.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with Fit ... don't beat yourself up about the holidays, but I'm also a believer in why making loosing the weight in the new year harder than it has to be. I think it comes down to:
you know you body and how it responds to exercise
you know your goal(s) and how hard you will work to get it

If you can reach your goal(s) while enjoying the holidays, great, if you don't think you can, then you need to make the decision whether the sacrifice outweights the outcome.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Honestly? I've always bulked at this time of year, but I really don't feel like doing it this year...I just dont have the time or the desire to do it! I am gonna follow Fitty's advice, I'm gonna eat as well as I can, but I'm gonna live a little 

I really don't have any goals at the present moment. I have been so busy with school that I haven't had time for "me" goin to the gym is just part of lifes "routine" 

I'm out of the gym for a few days, this sinus problem I've been having has gotten WAY worse, the closes appointment I could get was Monday at 3:50   I'm hoping the doc can make me all better before Thanksgiving!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 21, 2008)

Just curious, but if you don't really have any gym goals set, why bulk? 

I just ask because most that speak of bulking are body builders who pack on the muscle and then cut for a competition. Be careful not to get caught up in equating bulking with free for all eating.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2008)

Jellybean, do you guys have Prima Cares or Care Nows or anything like that where you live?  I'd go to one of those today or tomorrow morning if I were you.  Those are no appointment necessary and you can just walk in.  You might need a cortisone shot.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm back and feeling a little better  I have been so busy getting ready for Thanksgiving I don't feel like I've had time for anything 

Sunday I did a little Tai Chi (not for me...boring!) and 10m of ab work.

Tuesday I did some circuit training...
Stab ball DB bench 25x10
Stab ball DB row 25x10
front raises 8x15
DB shrugs 25x15
DB curls 12x15
Stab ball close grip bench 12x15

did it all x2, had fun!

15m eliptical, 1.07 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2008)

Yo B????


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yo D!  I've been real busy...still working out though I promise!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2008)

looking hot, b.

start posting again, that should be your new year resolution.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's hard to start posting again cause none of the regulars are around anymore!!! I have been visiting thedailyplate a lot more 

I will think about it just for you and dg


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CellWarrior (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking good. Keep it up..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

sexy lady


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi! How are ya'll doing? Married life is totally wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to her Mrs. B


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2009)

just wanted to let everyone know I have a few new pics up!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2009)

ditto on what P said!
I like the one of you and your friend ... hehe


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2009)

Billie, are you still with us?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2009)

depends on what you mean by "with us"  

Busy with school, work (cut back to 4 days) and working out at home now and picked up running 3 days a week

how are you Trips?


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

HAAYYY... welcome back to the posting world.. well, kinda..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've just been down in the dumps Katt. Work has cut back quite a bit so I had to drop my gym membership. I've been doing HIT bodyweight and dumbell workouts at home (so intense!) and running (which I now love!). I have just really been going through the motions of everything. Running is my therapy lol

how have you and hubby been?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2009)

look who is back! WAHOO!
Billie B!


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> I've just been down in the dumps Katt. Work has cut back quite a bit so I had to drop my gym membership. I've been doing HIT bodyweight and dumbell workouts at home (so intense!) and running (which I now love!). I have just really been going through the motions of everything. Running is my therapy lol
> 
> how have you and hubby been?



Dang,, had to drop the gym membership?  We have a few people that we know here that did the same thing..

Running is good.. I have to start soon with that. My daughter is coming up the first week of May for a 7.4 miler to run it with me.. guess I'd better start training for that soon.. lol


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey girl, I'm back


----------

